# Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism



## Bleipriester

Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
"It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.

Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT


----------



## JGalt

Thought we kicked those Nazi's asses back in '45? *Don't make us come over there again, dammit.*

Oh, wait: It isn't Nazis this time, it's Muslims.


----------



## Bleipriester

JGalt said:


> Thought we kicked those Nazi's asses back in '45? *Don't make us come over there again, dammit.*


*Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*




JGalt said:


> Oh, wait: It isn't Nazis this time, it's Muslims.


Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.


----------



## Desperado

The result of unregulated muslim immigration in Germany.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT


All things old are new again.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we kicked those Nazi's asses back in '45? *Don't make us come over there again, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait: It isn't Nazis this time, it's Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.
Click to expand...

The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we kicked those Nazi's asses back in '45? *Don't make us come over there again, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait: It isn't Nazis this time, it's Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
Click to expand...

Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we kicked those Nazi's asses back in '45? *Don't make us come over there again, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait: It isn't Nazis this time, it's Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
Click to expand...




Bleipriester said:


> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.



They said that in 1938 too.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Last Christmas the Muslim terrorists murdered 12 Germans with a semi-truck. 
The dumb liberal crackpot Democrats are terrorist sympathizers and they call terrorist victims "islamophobic"


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we kicked those Nazi's asses back in '45? *Don't make us come over there again, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait: It isn't Nazis this time, it's Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said that in 1938 too.
Click to expand...

Libs?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we kicked those Nazi's asses back in '45? *Don't make us come over there again, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait: It isn't Nazis this time, it's Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said that in 1938 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs?
Click to expand...

Socialists.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*
> 
> 
> Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said that in 1938 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialists.
Click to expand...

National Socialism is not Socialism. It is inspired by Italian fascism and Henry Ford antisemitism.


----------



## fncceo

Bleipriester said:


> Henry Ford antisemitism.



German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
Click to expand...

Antisemitism existed in every country. Your focus on Germany is silly.


----------



## fncceo

Bleipriester said:


> Your focus on Germany is silly.



You started the OP about German anti-Semitism.


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your focus on Germany is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started the OP about German anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT



The NPD are big in the former East Germany.

It shows how people can be trained to be less racist. The West Germans dealt with their past over a long period of time, the Soviets didn't care as long as they were good Communists. So, the result is far less racism in the former West Germany than the former East.


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NPD are big in the former East Germany.
> 
> It shows how people can be trained to be less racist. The West Germans dealt with their past over a long period of time, the Soviets didn't care as long as they were good Communists. So, the result is far less racism in the former West Germany than the former East.
Click to expand...

East Germans also "dealt with their past". Former SED is also strong within the borders of the former GDR. It is not why the people differ, it is because after the reunification, they took their jobs and filled the places with their foreigners. That did not exist in low-crime GDR.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NPD are big in the former East Germany.
> 
> It shows how people can be trained to be less racist. The West Germans dealt with their past over a long period of time, the Soviets didn't care as long as they were good Communists. So, the result is far less racism in the former West Germany than the former East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> East Germans also "dealt with their past". Former SED is also strong within the borders of the former GDR. It is not why the people differ, it is because after the reunification, they took their jobs and filled the places with their foreigners. That did not exist in low-crime GDR.
Click to expand...


I disagree entirely. 

Austria also was not forced to examine its past. It has a much higher rate of racism than the former West Germany.

No, the East Germans were not forced to deal with their past at all. While West Germany was going through "denazification" the East wasn't.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said that in 1938 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialism is not Socialism. It is inspired by Italian fascism and Henry Ford antisemitism.
Click to expand...



very much like  BAATHIST socialism


----------



## irosie91

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
Click to expand...


right----very much like  BAATHIST antisemitism


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JGalt said:


> Oh, wait: It isn't Nazis this time, it's Muslims.



You say that like there is some sort of meaningful difference.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Bleipriester said:


> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT


Merkel and her followers being the cause of the current mess that is Germany should not be allowed to reside outside Germany when they begin to fear for their lives once it really sets in what they've done to the German people.  They can stay and suffer.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antisemitism existed in every country. Your focus on Germany is silly.
Click to expand...


It took it to another level.


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
Click to expand...


The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.


----------



## BULLDOG

Just so they don't mess with Festivus. I always look forward to the Festivus Pole and the Airing of the Grievances.


----------



## fncceo

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
Click to expand...


Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said that in 1938 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialism is not Socialism. It is inspired by Italian fascism and Henry Ford antisemitism.
Click to expand...




Bleipriester said:


> National Socialism is not Socialism.



Good one!  You're putting The Onion out of business!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

*Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism 
*
In fear of Muslims.......


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NPD are big in the former East Germany.
> 
> It shows how people can be trained to be less racist. The West Germans dealt with their past over a long period of time, the Soviets didn't care as long as they were good Communists. So, the result is far less racism in the former West Germany than the former East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> East Germans also "dealt with their past". Former SED is also strong within the borders of the former GDR. It is not why the people differ, it is because after the reunification, they took their jobs and filled the places with their foreigners. That did not exist in low-crime GDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree entirely.
> 
> Austria also was not forced to examine its past. It has a much higher rate of racism than the former West Germany.
> 
> No, the East Germans were not forced to deal with their past at all. While West Germany was going through "denazification" the East wasn't.
Click to expand...

Antifascism the and the defeat of the Third Reich was a central point in the socialist education of the GDR.

You can read here what, how Adenauer praised the German soldiers amid applause in the German parliament 1952.
Ehrenerklärung von Bundeskanzler

Election Placards FRG:






You can see that the whole "dealing with the past" bullshit is about to put the blame of the wrongdoing in the Third Reich on the new generations, who did not even lived back then. It is not similar to the "denazification", because it allowed a certain degree of patriotism/nationalism and did not blamed every single person. And the Nuremberg trials stated that the blame is not to be put on the generations that lived in the Third Reich. There is no kin liability.
I for my part did not do any holocaust or war crimes, do you understand?


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
Click to expand...

Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.


----------



## Bleipriester

LuckyDuck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel and her followers being the cause of the current mess that is Germany should not be allowed to reside outside Germany when they begin to fear for their lives once it really sets in what they've done to the German people.  They can stay and suffer.
Click to expand...

It is a good idea when it is themselves who get some of their won medicine. But everyone should have the chance to rethink.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antisemitism existed in every country. Your focus on Germany is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took it to another level.
Click to expand...

Officially, it was another expelling of Jews.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said that in 1938 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> National Socialism is not Socialism. It is inspired by Italian fascism and Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialism is not Socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good one!  You're putting The Onion out of business!
Click to expand...

Get informed. The Third Reich was a market economy and social welfare state with some socialists elements.


----------



## fncceo

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
Click to expand...


We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
Click to expand...



Yep -- it's like the vile sock puppet in the Israel forum who claims it is only "Zionists" who should be legitimate targets for murder. 

 Great, so it's only 99% of Jews it wants to kill rather than 100% (not to mention any decent human being in the world who isn't Jewish).


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Toddsterpatriot said:


> In fear of Muslims.......



....and the likes of this "Bleipriester" creature.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
Click to expand...


Two sides of the same coin did you say?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
Click to expand...



The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.

 As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
Click to expand...


Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.

America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
Click to expand...


*"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*

The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
Click to expand...


*"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*

Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.

*"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*

That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.

*"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*

Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.



 I would like to see more move here to America, myself.

 I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "gentiles sucking up to Jews", though.    I'm a Gentile, and I don't see myself as sucking up, but merely being a good, decent person who rejects the persecution of a small minority by a large majority.  It's a matter of principle and basic humanity, not sycophancy.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
Click to expand...


I don't hate you, Lucy,

I was even married to one.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
Click to expand...


We all know how you feel about Gentiles, you have not kept it bottled up either.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see more move here to America, myself.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "gentiles sucking up to Jews", though.    I'm a Gentile, and I don't see myself as sucking up, but merely being a good, decent person who rejects the persecution of a small minority by a large majority.  It's a matter of principle and basic humanity, not sycophancy.
Click to expand...


It's particular to Germany. 

Doesn't apply to the US.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate you, Lucy,
> 
> I was even married to one.
Click to expand...


Well then fncceo will consider you a bad Jew or a self hating Jew or whatever, how dare you like the Gentile. There will be no peace or happy medium between Jew and Gentile while there like fncceo are around to cause divisions they are the Extremists and Fanatics who have hate in their DNA, he basically cannot control his happiness everytime some shit blows up in Germany involving the Kebabs he posts things like this is poetic justice, we know what he means yes we do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see more move here to America, myself.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "gentiles sucking up to Jews", though.    I'm a Gentile, and I don't see myself as sucking up, but merely being a good, decent person who rejects the persecution of a small minority by a large majority.  It's a matter of principle and basic humanity, not sycophancy.
Click to expand...


*"I would like to see more move here to America, myself."*

No they should listen to Bibi.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep -- it's like the vile sock puppet in the Israel forum who claims it is only "Zionists" who should be legitimate targets for murder.
> 
> Great, so it's only 99% of Jews it wants to kill rather than 100% (not to mention any decent human being in the world who isn't Jewish).
Click to expand...


I have not read where Blei said he wanted to kill anyone.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we kicked those Nazi's asses back in '45? *Don't make us come over there again, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait: It isn't Nazis this time, it's Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
Click to expand...


^^^^ That is the only logical explanation why Leftists have the bizarro love in with Islam both are anti Western Civilisation.


----------



## ESay

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
Click to expand...

Actially it is a good question what is better – to live in the place of ‘Cultural Enrichment’ ruled by a supporters of multiculturalism or to live in the place ruled by nationalistic ‘Christian’ bigots.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your focus on Germany is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started the OP about German anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...


It is nothing to do with Germans you little Troll, it's the Kebabs who your ilk were cheering Merkel on for allowing in it's the Kebab's causing the problem NOTHING to do with Germans.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ESay said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actially it is a good question what is better – to live in the place of ‘Cultural Enrichment’ ruled by a supporters of multiculturalism or to live in the place ruled by nationalistic ‘Christian’ bigots.
Click to expand...


There are no nations on this Continent ruled by Christian bigots.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
Click to expand...


The Arabs are also Semites, all these filthy Kebabs squatting are Semitic peoples.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Last Christmas the Muslim terrorists murdered 12 Germans with a semi-truck.
> The dumb liberal crackpot Democrats are terrorist sympathizers and they call terrorist victims "islamophobic"



*"Last Christmas the Muslim terrorists murdered 12 Germans with a semi-truck." *

And the fncceo types certainly masturbated at the thought of dead Germans of course.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*
> 
> 
> Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said that in 1938 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialists.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Communists.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The muslims are doing the same thing in France.

www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2017/12/15/exodus-french-jews-forced-islamists-anti-semitism-rises-across-euro


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
Click to expand...


That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it. 

That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.



Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT



^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.

It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.

fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.








New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Christmas the Muslim terrorists murdered 12 Germans with a semi-truck.
> The dumb liberal crackpot Democrats are terrorist sympathizers and they call terrorist victims "islamophobic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Last Christmas the Muslim terrorists murdered 12 Germans with a semi-truck." *
> 
> And the fncceo types certainly masturbated at the thought of dead Germans of course.
Click to expand...


Huh? I doubt that very much. fncceo seems to put forward quite good arguments. The fact that some ISIS dog murdered Germans is disgusting to all of us, including fnnceo. 

Greg


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ESay said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actially it is a good question what is better – to live in the place of ‘Cultural Enrichment’ ruled by a supporters of multiculturalism or to live in the place ruled by nationalistic ‘Christian’ bigots.
Click to expand...



What I think is better is to live where one does not have to make a choice based upon the ridiculously false dichotomies of another.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


*"That's a tad harsh, Lucy."*

So? Why should I be nice when we have the fncceo types who comment that when something not good happens in Germany it's poetic justice.

That type want Germans to kiss their feet, time for Germans to get some testicles again and tell them to fuck off. Why should peoples be nice to they who historically hate Germanic peoples? Being nice to them means nothing to them given the opportunity they will still want your Cultural Destruction. 

*"One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past." *

With this type there is only one thing that is going to suffice and that is the Cultural Death of Germanic peoples, this is why that type were the strongest supporters of Merkel's allowing MILLIONS of Kebabs to walk into Germany, they can do the mathematics, they know on the Kebabs breeding rates that within 60 years Germans will be a minority in the nation and they are cheering it on. Germany Must Perish!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



I think much of it is a holdover from previous decades, myself.  Bobby Kennedy was murdered because he supported Israel, and it wasn't really until Jimmy Carter when anti-Semitism started to spread through the left in this country.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actially it is a good question what is better – to live in the place of ‘Cultural Enrichment’ ruled by a supporters of multiculturalism or to live in the place ruled by nationalistic ‘Christian’ bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I think is better is to live where one does not have to make a choice based upon the ridiculously false dichotomies of another.
Click to expand...


What is better is that we should not have ANY Islamist on this Continent, they refuse to assimilate and they cause more trouble than any other group of peoples, why do they want to be in any Western nation considering they are so hostile to Western values etc?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Christmas the Muslim terrorists murdered 12 Germans with a semi-truck.
> The dumb liberal crackpot Democrats are terrorist sympathizers and they call terrorist victims "islamophobic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Last Christmas the Muslim terrorists murdered 12 Germans with a semi-truck." *
> 
> And the fncceo types certainly masturbated at the thought of dead Germans of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? I doubt that very much. fncceo seems to put forward quite good arguments. The fact that some ISIS dog murdered Germans is disgusting to all of us, including fnnceo.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I have read too many times fncceo being happy at something not good happening he refer to this as poetic justice, we know what he means, you might not but we do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


*"why so many American Jews vote Democrat."*

The majority of Jews in Western nations are Leftist, the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay. No Leftist has any sense regardless of if they are Jewish or not Jewish it's the Leftism that is the problem as we see with all Leftists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NPD are big in the former East Germany.
> 
> It shows how people can be trained to be less racist. The West Germans dealt with their past over a long period of time, the Soviets didn't care as long as they were good Communists. So, the result is far less racism in the former West Germany than the former East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> East Germans also "dealt with their past". Former SED is also strong within the borders of the former GDR. It is not why the people differ, it is because after the reunification, they took their jobs and filled the places with their foreigners. That did not exist in low-crime GDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree entirely.
> 
> Austria also was not forced to examine its past. It has a much higher rate of racism than the former West Germany.
> 
> No, the East Germans were not forced to deal with their past at all. While West Germany was going through "denazification" the East wasn't.
Click to expand...


*"Austria also was not forced to examine its past." *

Why should we be forced to examine something that nobody participated in? Good thing we didn't get the Propaganda Brainwashing Guilt Trip or we'd be as fucked as Germany now is. Nobody wants to discuss something that ended 72 years ago, we are in 2017 in the now you cannot live in the past, if you live in the past then you have no future.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"That's a tad harsh, Lucy."*
> 
> So? Why should I be nice when we have the fncceo types who comment that when something not good happens in Germany it's poetic justice.
> 
> That type want Germans to kiss their feet, time for Germans to get some testicles again and tell them to fuck off. Why should peoples be nice to they who historically hate Germanic peoples? Being nice to them means nothing to them given the opportunity they will still want your Cultural Destruction.
> 
> *"One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past." *
> 
> With this type there is only one thing that is going to suffice and that is the Cultural Death of Germanic peoples, this is why that type were the strongest supporters of Merkel's allowing MILLIONS of Kebabs to walk into Germany, they can do the mathematics, they know on the Kebabs breeding rates that within 60 years Germans will be a minority in the nation and they are cheering it on. Germany Must Perish!
Click to expand...


What is happening in Germany is a direct result of Merkel's policy; it is that chook that's coming home to roost. Criticising that policy is fair game. As for the "Germany must Perish" mob( and I don't put fnnceo in that); it isn't going to happen. I have zero problem with German culture and of course what did happen years ago was a blight on Germany, but many forget that the first victims were in fact Germans who opposed them. It was the old totalitarian tactic; get rid of your competition. They were then able to work their evil through control of the media etc. But they were first and foremost in it for the POWER. 

As for the "kebabs"; the best method of dealing with that is by making their homeland safe for them to return. Merkel's policy was well meaning but stupid. Rectifying it must be done intelligently. I don't believe it is too late.
(Btw: just reminding: my Father's King was German)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"why so many American Jews vote Democrat."*
> 
> The majority of Jews in Western nations are Leftist, the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay. No Leftist has any sense regardless of if they are Jewish or not Jewish it's the Leftism that is the problem as we see with all Leftists.
Click to expand...



Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I forgot I only know 11 Jews but thank goodness they are either Orthodox or Messianic, the Orthodox ones are in Haifa, the Messianic ones are on this Continent because they had to leave Israel because they were getting threatened by the Extremist maniacs for accepting that Jesus Christ is The Messiah, I can think of nothing more of a nightmare than to be subjected to Leftist ones, this because they are Leftist and are whining Bedwetters like all Leftists.

Messianic Judaism - Wikipedia


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"why so many American Jews vote Democrat."*
> 
> The majority of Jews in Western nations are Leftist, the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay. No Leftist has any sense regardless of if they are Jewish or not Jewish it's the Leftism that is the problem as we see with all Leftists.
Click to expand...




> the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay.



I would also add Conservative Jews...and Conservatives in general of course. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgot I only know 11 Jews but thank goodness they are either Orthodox or Messianic, the Orthodox ones are in Haifa, the Messianic ones are on this Continent because they had to leave Israel because they were getting threatened by the Extremist maniacs for accepting that Jesus Christ is The Messiah, I can think of nothing more of a nightmare than to be subjected to Leftist ones, this because they are Leftist and are whining Bedwetters like all Leftists.
> 
> Messianic Judaism - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I only know a couple of Messianic Jews, but a few Conservative ones. They're cool . The only liberal ones I have any contact with are on this forum and one in particular is a complete.............(Censored because you're a Lady).

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"why so many American Jews vote Democrat."*
> 
> The majority of Jews in Western nations are Leftist, the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay. No Leftist has any sense regardless of if they are Jewish or not Jewish it's the Leftism that is the problem as we see with all Leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would also add Conservative Jews...and Conservatives in general of course.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I recommend this book it is very uplifting, it is about what is possible if people within their heart throw out these ridiculous differences and hate:










The Messianic Jews main website, good reading for their fellow Christian brothers and sisters who also put our faith in Jesus Christ, Our Lord and Messiah:

Jews for Jesus: Sharing Our Faith in Jesus as Messiah to our Jewish People


----------



## gtopa1

Dogmaphobe said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think much of it is a holdover from previous decades, myself.  Bobby Kennedy was murdered because he supported Israel, and it wasn't really until Jimmy Carter when anti-Semitism started to spread through the left in this country.
Click to expand...


When the Dems turned Left? Yep; well spotted. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"why so many American Jews vote Democrat."*
> 
> The majority of Jews in Western nations are Leftist, the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay. No Leftist has any sense regardless of if they are Jewish or not Jewish it's the Leftism that is the problem as we see with all Leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would also add Conservative Jews...and Conservatives in general of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recommend this book it is very uplifting, it is about what is possible if people within their heart throw out these ridiculous differences and hate:
> 
> View attachment 166070
> 
> View attachment 166071
> 
> 
> The Messianic Jews main website, good reading for their fellow Christian brothers and sisters who also put our faith in Jesus Christ, Our Lord and Messiah:
> 
> Jews for Jesus: Sharing Our Faith in Jesus as Messiah to our Jewish People
Click to expand...


Thank you. I'll make a point of reading it.

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgot I only know 11 Jews but thank goodness they are either Orthodox or Messianic, the Orthodox ones are in Haifa, the Messianic ones are on this Continent because they had to leave Israel because they were getting threatened by the Extremist maniacs for accepting that Jesus Christ is The Messiah, I can think of nothing more of a nightmare than to be subjected to Leftist ones, this because they are Leftist and are whining Bedwetters like all Leftists.
> 
> Messianic Judaism - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only know a couple of Messianic Jews, but a few Conservative ones. They're cool . The only liberal ones I have any contact with are on this forum and one in particular is a complete.............(Censored because you're a Lady).
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


At this forum Indeependent who is one of my favourite members of this forum, he's Orthodox he's not here on Friday's of course.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"why so many American Jews vote Democrat."*
> 
> The majority of Jews in Western nations are Leftist, the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay. No Leftist has any sense regardless of if they are Jewish or not Jewish it's the Leftism that is the problem as we see with all Leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would also add Conservative Jews...and Conservatives in general of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recommend this book it is very uplifting, it is about what is possible if people within their heart throw out these ridiculous differences and hate:
> 
> View attachment 166070
> 
> View attachment 166071
> 
> 
> The Messianic Jews main website, good reading for their fellow Christian brothers and sisters who also put our faith in Jesus Christ, Our Lord and Messiah:
> 
> Jews for Jesus: Sharing Our Faith in Jesus as Messiah to our Jewish People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'll make a point of reading it.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


In the meantime, many Palestinians are  treated in Jewish hospitals in Israel.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"why so many American Jews vote Democrat."*
> 
> The majority of Jews in Western nations are Leftist, the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay. No Leftist has any sense regardless of if they are Jewish or not Jewish it's the Leftism that is the problem as we see with all Leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would also add Conservative Jews...and Conservatives in general of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recommend this book it is very uplifting, it is about what is possible if people within their heart throw out these ridiculous differences and hate:
> 
> View attachment 166070
> 
> View attachment 166071
> 
> 
> The Messianic Jews main website, good reading for their fellow Christian brothers and sisters who also put our faith in Jesus Christ, Our Lord and Messiah:
> 
> Jews for Jesus: Sharing Our Faith in Jesus as Messiah to our Jewish People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'll make a point of reading it.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


IMHO it is the only way they can achieve peace is if they reconcile like those in that book, while too many of them on opposite sides have so much hate for each other in their hearts, they can never have peace.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"why so many American Jews vote Democrat."*
> 
> The majority of Jews in Western nations are Leftist, the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay. No Leftist has any sense regardless of if they are Jewish or not Jewish it's the Leftism that is the problem as we see with all Leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Orthodox Jews are the ones with the sense and they are okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would also add Conservative Jews...and Conservatives in general of course.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recommend this book it is very uplifting, it is about what is possible if people within their heart throw out these ridiculous differences and hate:
> 
> View attachment 166070
> 
> View attachment 166071
> 
> 
> The Messianic Jews main website, good reading for their fellow Christian brothers and sisters who also put our faith in Jesus Christ, Our Lord and Messiah:
> 
> Jews for Jesus: Sharing Our Faith in Jesus as Messiah to our Jewish People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'll make a point of reading it.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the meantime, many Palestinians are  treated in Jewish hospitals in Israel.
Click to expand...


The majority of Israeli's and Palestinians want to live in peace with each other, they can do this Haifa is an example, I have visited. On both sides there is a minority of Extremists who hate each other and want each other dead, on the Palestinian side its the Hamas crowd and on the Israel side it's the Settlers who are essentially Nazi's in their thinking I have heard many interviews of Settlers and they if they could would just Genocide all the Palestinians.

The majority of Israeli's and Palestinians want to live in peace with each other and keep to their own business, I know even of Israeli's married to Palestinians and Palestinians married to Israeli's.


----------



## Mindful

So what's he going to do about it?

German president: Immigrants must reject anti-Semitism, it’s ‘non-negotiable’


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
Click to expand...

I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
Click to expand...


Is that an oxymoron?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> So what's he going to do about it?
> 
> German president: Immigrants must reject anti-Semitism, it’s ‘non-negotiable’



Put them in prison like they do Germans, or would putting the Kebabs in prison be racist or whatever? The issue of putting people in prison for Free Speech is outrageous anyhow, of course if they are committing acts of violence, vandalism etc also then they should be put in prison, but nobody should be put into prison for Free Speech. Period.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
Click to expand...


He's sensitive he thinks everyone gives a shit, when most people do not give a shit.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
Click to expand...

The similarities are astonishing!

Supremacy:
Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace

Land grabbing:
Lebensraum for the people

Racism:
Separation and oppression


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> So what's he going to do about it?
> 
> German president: Immigrants must reject anti-Semitism, it’s ‘non-negotiable’



Essentially they should be more concerned if their Kebab pets are going to start blowing things up or blowing themselves up it being near Christmas and also if more Kebabs are going to sexually assault women on New Years Eve.

They have more important potential situations to worry about than some stupid Hanukkah thing being canceled because of the Kebabs. I think the Killer Kebabs are more of a problem, but then I have my priorities correct.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
Click to expand...


Utter bullshit!

I don't appreciate us being talked about as if we were specimens in a laboratory. After all, it was you people who decided we were 'different'. And implemented separation.

When German Jews were the most assimilated into German life and culture, compared to anywhere else in the world, At that time in history.


----------



## Mindful

Anyway.

Off to the Christmas market, with a gang of Gentiles.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Off to the Christmas market, with a gang of Gentiles.



^^^^ Don't do anything I would not do, that gives you alot of room


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.
> 
> It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.
> 
> fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 166056
> View attachment 166057
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

This is why German Jews should not be able to celebrate freely and secure in their country? Remember, we have a secular republic.
Both happenings correlate.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
Click to expand...

You urgently need to see your doc.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
Click to expand...

No, he is a total moron. If Jew is equal to Zionist, then German is equal to Nazi.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he is a total moron. If Jew is equal to Zionist, then German is equal to Nazi.
Click to expand...

Even most self hating Jews support Israel when Gaza attacks Tel Aviv.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit!
> 
> I don't appreciate us being talked about as if we were specimens in a laboratory. After all, it was you people who decided we were 'different'. And implemented separation.
> 
> When German Jews were the most assimilated into German life and culture, compared to anywhere else in the world, At that time in history.
Click to expand...

The Jews turned against their German Fatherland when they sold out our great country for the Brits´ filthy promise that they did not even keep by the way.

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he is a total moron. If Jew is equal to Zionist, then German is equal to Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even most self hating Jews support Israel when Gaza attacks Tel Aviv.
Click to expand...

Can you explain that post for understanding?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Bleipriester said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You urgently need to see your doc.
Click to expand...

I'm not the one who recognizes his owns worthlessness and so ends up channeling it into a hatred of Jews, instead.  

That would be you.  


The day you learn to recognize the reason for your antisemitism is the day you take the first step towards becoming more human.


----------



## irosie91

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
Click to expand...


The islamo Nazi propaganda I read way back circa 1960----was already OLD when I read it--------scores of little seedy pamphlet like booklets------passed around in
towns like mine in which the average WASP---or  Child. of the coal miners or
chicken farmers had no idea what the term  "Zionist"  meant.   Of course  "Zionist" 
meant    EVIL JEW,  CHRIST KILLER---BANKER,  ALCHEMIST,  MONEY LENDER.     ---and even kidnapper of Christian children in that literature besides murderer of innocent (preferably Christian) arab children    Those little pamphlets included --in some form---EVERY LIBEL that the children of Constantine and the
ass lickers of muhummad have parroted for more than 1000 years AND 
COUNTING.    Even capt blei's idiot accusations are derived from the same
sources as was the  islamo Nazi literature from 1930 and ONWARD to this day. 
The same material forms the core curriculum of grammar school in muslim majority
countries--------Having read it as a child, I later heard it parroted chapter and
verse from young doctors educated in muslim lands


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he is a total moron. If Jew is equal to Zionist, then German is equal to Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even most self hating Jews support Israel when Gaza attacks Tel Aviv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain that post for understanding?
Click to expand...


explain to whom?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
Click to expand...

He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. . 

Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.


----------



## Bleipriester

Dogmaphobe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You urgently need to see your doc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one who recognizes his owns worthlessness and so ends up channeling it into a hatred of Jews, instead.
> 
> That would be you.
> 
> 
> The day you learn to recognize the reason for your antisemitism is the day you take the first step towards becoming more human.
Click to expand...

Bruahaha! Your antisemitism-paranoia reaches critical levels. I hope you are well insured because your doc is gonna be busy.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit!
> 
> I don't appreciate us being talked about as if we were specimens in a laboratory. After all, it was you people who decided we were 'different'. And implemented separation.
> 
> When German Jews were the most assimilated into German life and culture, compared to anywhere else in the world, At that time in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews turned against their German Fatherland when they sold out our great country for the Brits´ filthy promise that they did not even keep by the way.
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


when was that and in WHAT WAY did jews  "sell out"  Germany?


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You urgently need to see your doc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one who recognizes his owns worthlessness and so ends up channeling it into a hatred of Jews, instead.
> 
> That would be you.
> 
> 
> The day you learn to recognize the reason for your antisemitism is the day you take the first step towards becoming more human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bruahaha! Your antisemitism-paranoia reaches critical levels. I hope you are well insured because your doc is gonna be busy.
Click to expand...


what is  "anti-Semitism-paranoia"-------how would this putative condition
which does not even appear in the comprehensive   DSM-5 keep a doctor
busy?       how did they MISS this new diagnosis?


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he is a total moron. If Jew is equal to Zionist, then German is equal to Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even most self hating Jews support Israel when Gaza attacks Tel Aviv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain that post for understanding?
Click to expand...

Look back at the last Gaza/Israel conflict and see who suddenly became Zionists.
That's right, every assimilated and self-hating Jew on earth suddenly became a Zionist.
You see, it's easy to be anti-Zionist when your fellow Jews aren't being attacked.
Deep down inside, even the most embarrassed self hating Jew knows the Arabs hate them, not because oi Israel, but because they're Jews.
Clear enough?


----------



## Baron

Bleipriester said:


> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT




Poor Jews!No Chanukka in Mulhem!


----------



## irosie91

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he is a total moron. If Jew is equal to Zionist, then German is equal to Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even most self hating Jews support Israel when Gaza attacks Tel Aviv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain that post for understanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look back at the last Gaza/Israel conflict and see who suddenly became Zionists.
> That's right, every assimilated and self-hating Jew on earth suddenly became a Zionist.
> 
> it is a cultural thing-------capt blei along with the rest of his cadre are desperate---
> so they exploit the fact that jews do not kill each other for CURSING THE
> CHIEF-----or his children or the shoe-maker, or the rabbi or his wife
> You see, it's easy to be anti-Zionist when your fellow Jews aren't being attacked.
> Deep down inside, even the most embarrassed self hating Jew knows the Arabs hate them, not because oi Israel, but because they're Jews.
> Clear enough?
Click to expand...


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Ford antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs are also Semites, all these filthy Kebabs squatting are Semitic peoples.
Click to expand...


Yes... yes... yes ... no one is disputing that.

But the origin of the term 'Antisemitism' and the common usage for 150 years is synonymous with hatred of Jews.

When the term was first coined in the 19th Century, it was meant to point out that no matter how assimilated Jews had become in European culture, they could NEVER be Europeans because of their Semitic ancestry.  

The Antisemitic movement founded by William Marr called for Jews to be expelled from Europe as outsiders and would never be acceptable in European society.

Ironically, 150 years later, the same term 'Semite' is being used to to claim Jews are TOO much European to be allowed to live in the Middle East.

For the record, I don't even like kebabs.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany. I don't like what I see. Gentiles sucking up to Jews, almost a morbid fascination. Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles. A false paradise.
> 
> America or Israel seem to me to be the only options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Over the years, more and more of them have moved into Germany."*
> 
> Yes they did that so they could on the ground assist with the Brainwashing into full Guilt Complex so the Germans who they have always historically hated would have another generation full of self hate to the point they would just agree to full Cultural Suicide.
> 
> *"Gentiles sucking up to Jews"*
> 
> That is only because in public if they don't they will get called Nazi.
> 
> *"Even Jews sucking up to Gentiles."*
> 
> Who they historically hate, all Jews hate Gentiles some might attempt to like us but essentially you all hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a tad harsh, Lucy. I know quite a few Jewish people so would just comment; it has always been a mystery to me why so many American Jews vote Democrat. It seems like they are voting AGAINST their own interests. Now I accept that there are always going to be more positive senses of belonging in ones own community whether Jewish, Moslem or Christian etc, and there is an element of distrust between all groups based on different ideas and world views. But "hate"? yeah; at times, but usually when the tension is at its peak. The "full Guilt Complex" has a a simple solution: don't fall for it. In the US there is the White Guilt Complex and they're pushing a similar one here. I simply don't get suckered into it.
> 
> That doesn't mean that one doesn't note what went on or goes on; of course you do. One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past. If I could I would be undoing the injustices of the Ottomans in the Balkans...or to the Armenians, but why should modern day Turks feel guilt about it? They didn't do anything. One must be aware and yes, very aware of the Guilt Peddlers. But the past INFORMS us and it is important to take what we can from it; we have our own present to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"That's a tad harsh, Lucy."*
> 
> So? Why should I be nice when we have the fncceo types who comment that when something not good happens in Germany it's poetic justice.
> 
> That type want Germans to kiss their feet, time for Germans to get some testicles again and tell them to fuck off. Why should peoples be nice to they who historically hate Germanic peoples? Being nice to them means nothing to them given the opportunity they will still want your Cultural Destruction.
> 
> *"One can only do so much to undo the injustices of the past." *
> 
> With this type there is only one thing that is going to suffice and that is the Cultural Death of Germanic peoples, this is why that type were the strongest supporters of Merkel's allowing MILLIONS of Kebabs to walk into Germany, they can do the mathematics, they know on the Kebabs breeding rates that within 60 years Germans will be a minority in the nation and they are cheering it on. Germany Must Perish!
Click to expand...


For most of the past few centuries, but particularly beginning it the 1920's, it became very fashionable and widely-accepted to blame Jews for everything that went wrong with Germany (and the rest of Europe).

The were blamed for a bad economy that was a direct result of Germany's own decision to go to war.

They were blamed for crime and bad weather.  Whatever the problem, Jews were the cause.

Now, again, Germany finds itself in the middle of a self-inflicted crisis.  This time, with rising crime rate and the deterioration of Germany cities due to a high rate of unemployed immigrants.  

Once again, certain Germans look at that problem and start to scream, 'Why have the Jews done this to us?!'

So, once again, I have to point out, 'Jews don't run your country.'  We don't decide your immigration laws.  We don't tell local city councils to create segregated cloisters of immigrant housing that encourages lack of integration. We don't tell German businesses to not hire immigrants so they can have massive unemployment and become a drain on the social systems of Germany.

Jews don't have secret meetings at the temple to decide the fate of other nations.  We mostly just go there to eat, pray, and gossip about the neighbours.

The irony is ... and from where the poetry derives ... that every single time Germany faces a crisis of their own design, they can't help but blame the Jews for it.  So, while I mourn the deterioration of Germany once again due to their own policies, I can't help but see it as just Germany doing what it does best.  Getting itself into a huge mess and going to their number one scapegoat for answers.


----------



## Mindful

Hi guys.

Had a great time with the Gentiles. Ended up in the pub.

Two Germans, two Spanish, one American, God knows who the rest were.

Brit Jews don't take anything seriously,


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
Click to expand...


People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?































Our Mission  | Torah Jews


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews



Cripes!  Your arguments are so repetitive and have nothing to do with what anyone is saying. 

Yes, I'm sure you can find some Jews like Neturei Karta you pictured above who object to a Jewish state on misguided religious grounds -- and represent about .0005% of the Jewish population.  A group who also, were favourites of the former Iranian President Ahmadinejad and Yassir Arafat.

Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.

For the past few centuries, it should have come clear to even the most fervent Jew-hater that Europe (and particularly Germany) could never be safe as a homeland for Jews.

No matter how fully Jews became integrated into European society, even if they became xtians, there was always someone blaming them for their problems and the population went along with whatever expulsion / extermination program which was on at the time.

It's ironic that a German should be so vehemently against a safe haven for Jews given that Germany (and the rest of Europe) have spent the last thousand years or so proving exactly why it was essential for the survival of Jews.

You're not fooling anyone (except yourselves) by claiming ... 'I don't hate Jews ... I hate Zionists' because hatred of a safe state for Jews is equivalent to seeking destruction of the Jews (even if you're not the one driving the train or throwing the switch).


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cripes!  Your arguments are so repetitive and have nothing to do with what anyone is saying.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure you can find some Jews like Neturei Karta you pictured above who object to a Jewish state on misguided religious grounds -- and represent about .0005% of the Jewish population.  A group who also, were favourites of the former Iranian President Ahmadinejad and Yassir Arafat.
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> For the past few centuries, it should have come clear to even the most fervent Jew-hater that Europe (and particularly Germany) could never be safe as a homeland for Jews.
> 
> No matter how fully Jews became integrated into European society, even if they became xtians, there was always someone blaming them for their problems and the population went along with whatever expulsion / extermination program which was on at the time.
> 
> It's ironic that a German should be so vehemently against a safe haven for Jews given that Germany (and the rest of Europe) have spent the last thousand years or so proving exactly why it was essential for the survival of Jews.
> 
> You're not fooling anyone (except yourselves) by claiming ... 'I don't hate Jews ... I hate Zionists' because hatred of a safe state for Jews is equivalent to seeking destruction of the Jews (even if you're not the one driving the train or throwing the switch).
Click to expand...


*"Cripes!  Your arguments are so repetitive and have nothing to do with what anyone is saying."*

Your types non-arguments are repetitive, essentially they are if you don't agree or if you dare criticise you are anti-Semitic and but but but what about HITLER and shit that ended 72 years ago.

*"Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world. Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe."*

^^^^ No that's the Propaganda that insists that, nobody is against anyone being safe, and considering you are so paranoid all the time about this persecution you are being subjected to all the time in every nation on  the planet, then why aren't you ALL in Israel already?

*"For the past few centuries, it should have come clear to even the most fervent Jew-hater that Europe (and particularly Germany) could never be safe as a homeland for Jews."*

See response of mine above, so if that is the situation why are not ALL Jews in Israel, considering this hysterical paranoia in your DNA mean you 24/7 think someone is going to persecute you why are you in any European nation on a Continent that according to your paranoia at any moment is going to begin a pogrom?

*"It's ironic that a German should be so vehemently against a safe haven for Jews given that Germany (and the rest of Europe) have spent the last thousand years or so proving exactly why it was essential for the survival of Jews."*

See what I mean here you are again bringing up shit from not only 72 years ago but a thousand years ago, what is it with your crowd do you never live in today?


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HITLER and shit that ended 72 years ago



Apparently, it hasn't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> HITLER and shit that ended 72 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it hasn't.
Click to expand...


In your types brains it hasn't, everyone else has moved on it's what emotionally mature and the non-hysterical do, they live in the today.

As a Roman Catholic my peoples also have been persecuted across Centuries but you don't hear of Catholics using that 24/7 with which to smear and ruin people or shut people up or use it as Emotional Blackmail. In America the Native Americans could comment the same things and their Ancestors were Genocided but they don't use that as a Political and Emotional Weapon which to trash everyone else with if they don't kiss their buttocks.


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucy    try to learn something before you post your Nazi shit.     For the real humans in cyberspace---lucy is very ignorant.    There is a very tiny fringe group
> of jews who claim to be  "anti-Zionist"     IN FACT what they are is ANTI SECULAR
> ISRAEL.     They seek an Israel controlled by THEM and THEIR form of Judaism.   and that is all there is to it.     I know them well-----I have lived with them.  Lucy never met a real live   SATMAR   (which is one of the sects that seeks a SATMAR
> Israel) in her polluted life.     Nazi shit is nothing new-----I read their propaganda as
> a VERY SECULAR jew kid in a very Nazi area of the US------lots of descendants of
> german farmers in the USA     Most were Protestants----As far as I recall---even the people called LUTHERANS   were not particularly into  BLUTWURST.     But the hardcore Christians did sing     O' TANNENBAUM    around Christmas.    On of my neighbors was rescued from adolf about 1935---her relatively wealthy jewish parents in Germany had SHIPPED her to England about 1935.    She was horrified
> by the lady next door---------VERY PROTESTANT-----blond tannenbaum type---
> I doubt that she even knew she had german background but the german jew----a
> VERY POLITE lady would avoid her,  she knew--------she called her BRUNHILDA.
> When I was a kid-------I was also naïve-----I thought  women never drink beer----
> except for the Christian mothers in my neighborhood.      We all develop misconceptions.    For the record-----BRUNHILDA believed all kinds of silly
> anti-jew libels too.  -----but she was nice enough to take me with her own daughter to SUNDAY SCHOOL -----where I colored cartoons of Jesus holding,  NOT A FISH----but a lamb.     We also had catholics in that town----Italians and Irish----mostly Irish.    I did learn that Irish catholic ladies drink  "GOD" ONLY know what---
> but they stumble and slur their words.    Italian ladies do not drink-----and THEIR HUSBANDS do the gardening.    Italians are the only men who know how to grow
> fig trees.   As far as I could discern-----they were not drinkers either----but did drink
> beer----obviously MODERATELY
Click to expand...


Do you know, there are still old lady Nazis still alive and kicking in Germany? Extolling the virtues of Hitler. (The bus drivers were polite in 'those days') These days, they are not even German.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucy    try to learn something before you post your Nazi shit.     For the real humans in cyberspace---lucy is very ignorant.    There is a very tiny fringe group
> of jews who claim to be  "anti-Zionist"     IN FACT what they are is ANTI SECULAR
> ISRAEL.     They seek an Israel controlled by THEM and THEIR form of Judaism.   and that is all there is to it.     I know them well-----I have lived with them.  Lucy never met a real live   SATMAR   (which is one of the sects that seeks a SATMAR
> Israel) in her polluted life.     Nazi shit is nothing new-----I read their propaganda as
> a VERY SECULAR jew kid in a very Nazi area of the US------lots of descendants of
> german farmers in the USA     Most were Protestants----As far as I recall---even the people called LUTHERANS   were not particularly into  BLUTWURST.     But the hardcore Christians did sing     O' TANNENBAUM    around Christmas.    On of my neighbors was rescued from adolf about 1935---her relatively wealthy jewish parents in Germany had SHIPPED her to England about 1935.    She was horrified
> by the lady next door---------VERY PROTESTANT-----blond tannenbaum type---
> I doubt that she even knew she had german background but the german jew----a
> VERY POLITE lady would avoid her,  she knew--------she called her BRUNHILDA.
> When I was a kid-------I was also naïve-----I thought  women never drink beer----
> except for the Christian mothers in my neighborhood.      We all develop misconceptions.    For the record-----BRUNHILDA believed all kinds of silly
> anti-jew libels too.  -----but she was nice enough to take me with her own daughter to SUNDAY SCHOOL -----where I colored cartoons of Jesus holding,  NOT A FISH----but a lamb.     We also had catholics in that town----Italians and Irish----mostly Irish.    I did learn that Irish catholic ladies drink  "GOD" ONLY know what---
> but they stumble and slur their words.    Italian ladies do not drink-----and THEIR HUSBANDS do the gardening.    Italians are the only men who know how to grow
> fig trees.   As far as I could discern-----they were not drinkers either----but did drink
> beer----obviously MODERATELY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know, there are still old lady Nazis still alive and kicking in Germany? Extolling the virtues of Hitler. (The bus drivers were polite in 'those days') These days, they are not even German.
Click to expand...


*"Do you know, there are still old lady Nazis still alive and kicking in Germany?" *

Shocking they have not been hunted down and put on trial at the age of 96 years of age I'm sure one of them could have been a telephonist or a cooker of foods and you know as such are responsible for something that ended 72 years ago.

How many old Commies are still alive and kicking who repressed more than 100 MILLION Europeans from 1946-1989, it's a shame the WJC cannot hunt them and drag them into court at the age of 96 years of age....oh sorry I forgot


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> 
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucy    try to learn something before you post your Nazi shit.     For the real humans in cyberspace---lucy is very ignorant.    There is a very tiny fringe group
> of jews who claim to be  "anti-Zionist"     IN FACT what they are is ANTI SECULAR
> ISRAEL.     They seek an Israel controlled by THEM and THEIR form of Judaism.   and that is all there is to it.     I know them well-----I have lived with them.  Lucy never met a real live   SATMAR   (which is one of the sects that seeks a SATMAR
> Israel) in her polluted life.     Nazi shit is nothing new-----I read their propaganda as
> a VERY SECULAR jew kid in a very Nazi area of the US------lots of descendants of
> german farmers in the USA     Most were Protestants----As far as I recall---even the people called LUTHERANS   were not particularly into  BLUTWURST.     But the hardcore Christians did sing     O' TANNENBAUM    around Christmas.    On of my neighbors was rescued from adolf about 1935---her relatively wealthy jewish parents in Germany had SHIPPED her to England about 1935.    She was horrified
> by the lady next door---------VERY PROTESTANT-----blond tannenbaum type---
> I doubt that she even knew she had german background but the german jew----a
> VERY POLITE lady would avoid her,  she knew--------she called her BRUNHILDA.
> When I was a kid-------I was also naïve-----I thought  women never drink beer----
> except for the Christian mothers in my neighborhood.      We all develop misconceptions.    For the record-----BRUNHILDA believed all kinds of silly
> anti-jew libels too.  -----but she was nice enough to take me with her own daughter to SUNDAY SCHOOL -----where I colored cartoons of Jesus holding,  NOT A FISH----but a lamb.     We also had catholics in that town----Italians and Irish----mostly Irish.    I did learn that Irish catholic ladies drink  "GOD" ONLY know what---
> but they stumble and slur their words.    Italian ladies do not drink-----and THEIR HUSBANDS do the gardening.    Italians are the only men who know how to grow
> fig trees.   As far as I could discern-----they were not drinkers either----but did drink
> beer----obviously MODERATELY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know, there are still old lady Nazis still alive and kicking in Germany? Extolling the virtues of Hitler. (The bus drivers were polite in 'those days') These days, they are not even German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Do you know, there are still old lady Nazis still alive and kicking in Germany?" *
> 
> Shocking they have not been hunted down and put on trial at the age of 96 years of age I'm sure one of them could have been a telephonist or a cooker of foods and you know as such are responsible for something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> How many old Commies are still alive and kicking who repressed more than 100 MILLION Europeans from 1946-1989, it's a shame the WJC cannot hunt them and drag them into court at the age of 96 years of age....oh sorry I forgot
Click to expand...


It's nice to see you dumping your purse out in public like this, Lucy.  When you get angry, you forget to hide your feelings.

I like it much better when you let your hate flow.  I like my anti-Semites out and proud.  Makes them so easy to find.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucy    try to learn something before you post your Nazi shit.     For the real humans in cyberspace---lucy is very ignorant.    There is a very tiny fringe group
> of jews who claim to be  "anti-Zionist"     IN FACT what they are is ANTI SECULAR
> ISRAEL.     They seek an Israel controlled by THEM and THEIR form of Judaism.   and that is all there is to it.     I know them well-----I have lived with them.  Lucy never met a real live   SATMAR   (which is one of the sects that seeks a SATMAR
> Israel) in her polluted life.     Nazi shit is nothing new-----I read their propaganda as
> a VERY SECULAR jew kid in a very Nazi area of the US------lots of descendants of
> german farmers in the USA     Most were Protestants----As far as I recall---even the people called LUTHERANS   were not particularly into  BLUTWURST.     But the hardcore Christians did sing     O' TANNENBAUM    around Christmas.    On of my neighbors was rescued from adolf about 1935---her relatively wealthy jewish parents in Germany had SHIPPED her to England about 1935.    She was horrified
> by the lady next door---------VERY PROTESTANT-----blond tannenbaum type---
> I doubt that she even knew she had german background but the german jew----a
> VERY POLITE lady would avoid her,  she knew--------she called her BRUNHILDA.
> When I was a kid-------I was also naïve-----I thought  women never drink beer----
> except for the Christian mothers in my neighborhood.      We all develop misconceptions.    For the record-----BRUNHILDA believed all kinds of silly
> anti-jew libels too.  -----but she was nice enough to take me with her own daughter to SUNDAY SCHOOL -----where I colored cartoons of Jesus holding,  NOT A FISH----but a lamb.     We also had catholics in that town----Italians and Irish----mostly Irish.    I did learn that Irish catholic ladies drink  "GOD" ONLY know what---
> but they stumble and slur their words.    Italian ladies do not drink-----and THEIR HUSBANDS do the gardening.    Italians are the only men who know how to grow
> fig trees.   As far as I could discern-----they were not drinkers either----but did drink
> beer----obviously MODERATELY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know, there are still old lady Nazis still alive and kicking in Germany? Extolling the virtues of Hitler. (The bus drivers were polite in 'those days') These days, they are not even German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Do you know, there are still old lady Nazis still alive and kicking in Germany?" *
> 
> Shocking they have not been hunted down and put on trial at the age of 96 years of age I'm sure one of them could have been a telephonist or a cooker of foods and you know as such are responsible for something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> How many old Commies are still alive and kicking who repressed more than 100 MILLION Europeans from 1946-1989, it's a shame the WJC cannot hunt them and drag them into court at the age of 96 years of age....oh sorry I forgot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's nice to see you dumping your purse out in public like this, Lucy.  When you get angry, you forget to hide your feelings.
> 
> I like it much better when you let your hate flow.  I like my anti-Semites out and proud.  Makes them so easy to find.
Click to expand...


There is nothing anti-Semitic in any comment I have posted, have I said I hate Jews, have a problem with Jews, want Jews to die, want Israel to be wiped off the map? No.

You just do not think your shit stinks, when it often does. I am immune to all the name calling so if you want to resort to name calling it does not affect me. Period.

You have made many comments that are hateful toward Germanic peoples and have made many comments about poetic justice when something not good happen, so you have NO moral high ground on ANY level and the same is with irosie who is a hateful bigot toward so many peoples I cannot count now.

Again:

How many old Commies are still alive and kicking who repressed more than 100 MILLION Europeans from 1946-1989, it's a shame the WJC cannot hunt them and drag them into court at the age of 96 years of age....oh sorry I forgot


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucy    try to learn something before you post your Nazi shit.     For the real humans in cyberspace---lucy is very ignorant.    There is a very tiny fringe group
> of jews who claim to be  "anti-Zionist"     IN FACT what they are is ANTI SECULAR
> ISRAEL.     They seek an Israel controlled by THEM and THEIR form of Judaism.   and that is all there is to it.     I know them well-----I have lived with them.  Lucy never met a real live   SATMAR   (which is one of the sects that seeks a SATMAR
> Israel) in her polluted life.     Nazi shit is nothing new-----I read their propaganda as
> a VERY SECULAR jew kid in a very Nazi area of the US------lots of descendants of
> german farmers in the USA     Most were Protestants----As far as I recall---even the people called LUTHERANS   were not particularly into  BLUTWURST.     But the hardcore Christians did sing     O' TANNENBAUM    around Christmas.    On of my neighbors was rescued from adolf about 1935---her relatively wealthy jewish parents in Germany had SHIPPED her to England about 1935.    She was horrified
> by the lady next door---------VERY PROTESTANT-----blond tannenbaum type---
> I doubt that she even knew she had german background but the german jew----a
> VERY POLITE lady would avoid her,  she knew--------she called her BRUNHILDA.
> When I was a kid-------I was also naïve-----I thought  women never drink beer----
> except for the Christian mothers in my neighborhood.      We all develop misconceptions.    For the record-----BRUNHILDA believed all kinds of silly
> anti-jew libels too.  -----but she was nice enough to take me with her own daughter to SUNDAY SCHOOL -----where I colored cartoons of Jesus holding,  NOT A FISH----but a lamb.     We also had catholics in that town----Italians and Irish----mostly Irish.    I did learn that Irish catholic ladies drink  "GOD" ONLY know what---
> but they stumble and slur their words.    Italian ladies do not drink-----and THEIR HUSBANDS do the gardening.    Italians are the only men who know how to grow
> fig trees.   As far as I could discern-----they were not drinkers either----but did drink
> beer----obviously MODERATELY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know, there are still old lady Nazis still alive and kicking in Germany? Extolling the virtues of Hitler. (The bus drivers were polite in 'those days') These days, they are not even German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Do you know, there are still old lady Nazis still alive and kicking in Germany?" *
> 
> Shocking they have not been hunted down and put on trial at the age of 96 years of age I'm sure one of them could have been a telephonist or a cooker of foods and you know as such are responsible for something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> How many old Commies are still alive and kicking who repressed more than 100 MILLION Europeans from 1946-1989, it's a shame the WJC cannot hunt them and drag them into court at the age of 96 years of age....oh sorry I forgot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's nice to see you dumping your purse out in public like this, Lucy.  When you get angry, you forget to hide your feelings.
> 
> I like it much better when you let your hate flow.  I like my anti-Semites out and proud.  Makes them so easy to find.
Click to expand...


*"Makes them so easy to find."*

Same here because those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find also, we like when in your term we like when your ilk dump your purse in public also.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find



Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.
Click to expand...


At least we can agree on that.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on that.
Click to expand...


And she's not even Jewish ... that's got to disrupt your world view.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's not even Jewish ... that's got to disrupt your world view.
Click to expand...


What is my world view? My world view is that Islamists should not be in any Western nation, Western Civilisation historically is Christian and not Islamic.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's not even Jewish ... that's got to disrupt your world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is my world view?
Click to expand...


You've been pretty clear about it.  Don't go denying your feelings just because you've been caught out.

Embrace your inner Herrenvolk.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's not even Jewish ... that's got to disrupt your world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is my world view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been pretty clear about it.  Don't go denying your feelings just because you've been caught out.
> 
> Embrace your inner Herrenvolk.
Click to expand...


I just expand on that post I tell you what my world view is, so again you are wrong.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NPD are big in the former East Germany.
> 
> It shows how people can be trained to be less racist. The West Germans dealt with their past over a long period of time, the Soviets didn't care as long as they were good Communists. So, the result is far less racism in the former West Germany than the former East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> East Germans also "dealt with their past". Former SED is also strong within the borders of the former GDR. It is not why the people differ, it is because after the reunification, they took their jobs and filled the places with their foreigners. That did not exist in low-crime GDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree entirely.
> 
> Austria also was not forced to examine its past. It has a much higher rate of racism than the former West Germany.
> 
> No, the East Germans were not forced to deal with their past at all. While West Germany was going through "denazification" the East wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifascism the and the defeat of the Third Reich was a central point in the socialist education of the GDR.
> 
> You can read here what, how Adenauer praised the German soldiers amid applause in the German parliament 1952.
> Ehrenerklärung von Bundeskanzler
> 
> Election Placards FRG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the whole "dealing with the past" bullshit is about to put the blame of the wrongdoing in the Third Reich on the new generations, who did not even lived back then. It is not similar to the "denazification", because it allowed a certain degree of patriotism/nationalism and did not blamed every single person. And the Nuremberg trials stated that the blame is not to be put on the generations that lived in the Third Reich. There is no kin liability.
> I for my part did not do any holocaust or war crimes, do you understand?
Click to expand...


Yes... and?

Anti-fascism isn't denazification, it's totally the opposite. 

Anti-fascism is "Nazis are bad" 
Denazification is "you were Nazis and this was bad" 

The blame was give in denazification but not in anti-fascism. 

You may not have done anything in the Holocaust, but that doesn't mean there isn't a national psyche about it.

West Germany refused to send troops abroad because of 

German collective guilt - Wikipedia

Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says

"
*Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says Schlink*"

This is an article from 2010. 

"When I grew up, I found there was a sense of guilt even among those who had not committed any crime,"

Whether you agree with this or not, is neither here nor there. It exists and it exists much more in the former West Germany than former East Germany. The simple fact is the US and UK placed the blame on the West Germans, the Soviets didn't place the blame on the East Germans. They said "you are Communists, it wasn't YOU who did this"

As a result racism is much higher in the former East Germany.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's not even Jewish ... that's got to disrupt your world view.
Click to expand...


Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence, but when in other nations Jewish festivals or whatever have to be canceled or something is targeted by the 7th Century Death Cult then you just have to deal with it like everyone does there can be no Special Rules for certain peoples. A festival has had to be canceled, no one person is dead and the homicidal carnage is being directed at non-Jews the majority 99.9% of the homicidal carnage the Kebabs have inflicted on this Continent has been directed at Gentiles some who are Christian some who probably are Agnostic or Athiest or whatever.


----------



## fncceo

A girl comes home from school and tells her mom, "Today we learned about the Holocaust.  The Germans killed 60 Million Jews."

The mother said, "No, Dear.  It was only 6 Million.  60 Million would be unforgivable."


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> A girl comes home from school and tells her mom, "Today we learned about the Holocaust.  The Germans killed 60 Million Jews."
> 
> The mother said, "No, Dear.  It was only 6 Million.  60 Million would be unforgivable."



^^^^ Unable to respond to my comment because it's 100% correct and based in reality and not paranoid hysteria, he resorts to just Trolling.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence



Every nation has the right to use violence to defend it's citizens and sovereignty and they frequently do.

Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every nation has the right to use violence to defend it's citizens and sovereignty and they frequently do.
> 
> Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Except Germany because if Germany used violence to defend the peoples your ilk would start screaming IT'S HITLER ALL OVER AGAIN! Germany has no Sovereignty since 1945, Germany is an Occupied Nation with a Constitution that was not written by Germans and is designed to prevent Germans from defending themselves and nation.

Not that I was holding Israel to a different standard but that is the crux of your paranoid hysteria, Paranoia and Hysteria btw are both symptoms of Mental Illness please stop projecting your Mental Illness on other peoples and telling peoples that they have made statements they have not and telling people what you THINK is in their minds because it feeds YOUR paranoia and hysteria.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> if Germany used violence to defend the peoples



What threat is Germany under except its own, stupid policies?

Who do you wish to exterminate this time?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every nation has the right to use violence to defend it's citizens and sovereignty and they frequently do.
> 
> Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...


I say Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence, you say in response:

*"Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism."*

Where in my comment was I holding Israel to a different standard than all other nations? I wasn't and you call me names that I do not fit into. No YOU and YOUR ilk think that I'm anti-Semitic BECAUSE I put Israel in the SAME category as ALL other nations, you think that Israel is somehow more special than ALL other nations, the Chauvinism is YOURS.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Germany used violence to defend the peoples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What threat is Germany under except its own, stupid policies?
> 
> Who do you wish to exterminate this time?
Click to expand...


^^^^ The fncceo ilk only join forums to cause arguments and division see above second comment, also see the WHOLE of the I/P Section that 98% of the forum avoids like the plague it's that ugly and toxic.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every nation has the right to use violence to defend it's citizens and sovereignty and they frequently do.
> 
> Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence, you say in response:
> 
> *"Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism."*
> 
> Where in my comment was I holding Israel to a different standard than all other nations? I wasn't and you call me names that I do not fit into. No YOU and YOUR ilk think that I'm anti-Semitic BECAUSE I put Israel in the SAME category as ALL other nations, you think that Israel is somehow more special than ALL other nations, the Chauvinism is YOURS.
Click to expand...


What you’re really saying is all nations have the right to use violence in self defence EXCEPT Israel.  

It’s the only nation you’re screaming about despite the presence of dozens of armed conflicts currently talking place across the globe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every nation has the right to use violence to defend it's citizens and sovereignty and they frequently do.
> 
> Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence, you say in response:
> 
> *"Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism."*
> 
> Where in my comment was I holding Israel to a different standard than all other nations? I wasn't and you call me names that I do not fit into. No YOU and YOUR ilk think that I'm anti-Semitic BECAUSE I put Israel in the SAME category as ALL other nations, you think that Israel is somehow more special than ALL other nations, the Chauvinism is YOURS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you’re really saying is all nations have the right to use violence in self defence EXCEPT Israel.
> 
> It’s the only nation you’re screaming about despite the presence of dozens of armed conflicts currently talking place across the globe.
Click to expand...


*"What you’re really saying is all nations have the right to use violence in self defence EXCEPT Israel." *

You are wrong again that is not what I am saying. I am saying that ALL nations have a right to use violence if they have to defend themselves.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Germany used violence to defend the peoples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What threat is Germany under except its own, stupid policies?
> 
> Who do you wish to exterminate this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ The fncceo ilk only join forums to cause arguments and division see above second comment, also see the WHOLE of the I/P Section that 98% of the forum avoids like the plague it's that ugly and toxic.
Click to expand...


You’re the one who started the OP about Jews messing with your vaterland.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Germany used violence to defend the peoples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What threat is Germany under except its own, stupid policies?
> 
> Who do you wish to exterminate this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ The fncceo ilk only join forums to cause arguments and division see above second comment, also see the WHOLE of the I/P Section that 98% of the forum avoids like the plague it's that ugly and toxic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re the one who started the OP about Jews messing with your vaterland.
Click to expand...


I did not post the OP the OP is Blei.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every nation has the right to use violence to defend it's citizens and sovereignty and they frequently do.
> 
> Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say Israel has a right to exist without violence just like ALL nations have a right to exist without violence, you say in response:
> 
> *"Holding a Jewish nation to a different standard than all other nations is the crux of your anti-Semitism."*
> 
> Where in my comment was I holding Israel to a different standard than all other nations? I wasn't and you call me names that I do not fit into. No YOU and YOUR ilk think that I'm anti-Semitic BECAUSE I put Israel in the SAME category as ALL other nations, you think that Israel is somehow more special than ALL other nations, the Chauvinism is YOURS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you’re really saying is all nations have the right to use violence in self defence EXCEPT Israel.
> 
> It’s the only nation you’re screaming about despite the presence of dozens of armed conflicts currently talking place across the globe.
Click to expand...


*"What you’re really saying is all nations have the right to use violence in self defence EXCEPT Israel."
*
I have many times advocated that Western nations should begin doing exactly what the IDF in Israel do, here are just some comments I previous have posted commenting we need to begin doing exactly what the IDF does, I'm not some Bedwetter I'm Hardcore and take no prisoners.





Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum





How Lovely: Orlando shooter's father attends Hillary Clinton rally in Kissimmee (Was Invited)





Attack in Nice, France





Two explosions in Brussels airport


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's not even Jewish ... that's got to disrupt your world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is my world view? My world view is that Islamists should not be in any Western nation, Western Civilisation historically is Christian and not Islamic.
Click to expand...


right----"Christian"    and not jewish-------your world view is nothing new


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
Click to expand...



I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible.

The fact remains that the term Zionism refers to  the self-determination of the Jewish people, and those who are antizionist cannot be so without singling out Jews as being unworthy of the same sort of self-determination afforded Japanese or French or any other ethnicity.

 Why do so many non-Jews focus on the Neturei Karta, anyway?  Why not focus on Raelians and try to claim they represent Gentiles?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible.
> 
> The fact remains that the term Zionism refers to  the self-determination of the Jewish people, and those who are antizionist cannot be so without singling out Jews as being unworthy of the same sort of self-determination afforded Japanese or French or any other ethnicity.
> 
> Why do so many non-Jews focus on the Neturei Karta, anyway?  Why not focus on Raelians and try to claim they represent Gentiles?
Click to expand...


*"I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible."*

Yes but they are Orthodox Jews and are anti-Zionist so that according to some means that those Orthodox Jews are anti-Semitic despite being Semitic.

I already said Israel has a right to exist like all nations have a right to exist, apart from that I don't care as I'm not Jewish so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.

I have never heard of Raelians I'll have to Google.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's not even Jewish ... that's got to disrupt your world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is my world view? My world view is that Islamists should not be in any Western nation, Western Civilisation historically is Christian and not Islamic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----"Christian"    and not jewish-------your world view is nothing new
Click to expand...


Well Western Civilisation historically is Christian, Judea is not in the West it's in the Middle East it has always been in the Middle East for thousands of years and most Jews in Western nations are Athiest so they do not practice Judaism they outnumber the smaller Orthodox Jewish communities by many.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.



We wonder as well why you're droning on with hundreds of posts about Jews.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible.
> 
> The fact remains that the term Zionism refers to  the self-determination of the Jewish people, and those who are antizionist cannot be so without singling out Jews as being unworthy of the same sort of self-determination afforded Japanese or French or any other ethnicity.
> 
> Why do so many non-Jews focus on the Neturei Karta, anyway?  Why not focus on Raelians and try to claim they represent Gentiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible."*
> 
> Yes but they are Orthodox Jews and are anti-Zionist so that according to some means that those Orthodox Jews are anti-Semitic despite being Semitic.
> 
> I already said Israel has a right to exist like all nations have a right to exist, apart from that I don't care as I'm not Jewish so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.
> 
> I have never heard of Raelians I'll have to Google.
Click to expand...



 You have not heard or Raelians and you would not have heard of the tiny fringe sect of weirdos called the Neturei Karta if not for the efforts of Arab antisemites and their western useful idiot allies who use them like you are using them here.

What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL.


----------



## fncceo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> most Jews in Western nations are Athiest so they do not practice Judaism



I admire your capability to speak with authority about things of which you know absolutely nothing.  It's almost inspiring in a completely ignorant way.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> those who want to destroy Germanic peoples are easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. her address is #1 Willy-Brandt Strasse, Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she's not even Jewish ... that's got to disrupt your world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is my world view? My world view is that Islamists should not be in any Western nation, Western Civilisation historically is Christian and not Islamic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----"Christian"    and not jewish-------your world view is nothing new
Click to expand...


*"your world view is nothing new"*

Pot meet kettle considering you hate everyone who is not YOU or like you, we even have you trashing Irish and Italians, also you obviously have some type of tourette's because you are unable to control your Pottymouth Syndrome each time you post its full of calling people either shit or pigs or whatever, you have the manners of the Queen of The Pigs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> most Jews in Western nations are Athiest so they do not practice Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your capability to speak with authority about things of which you know absolutely nothing.  It's almost inspiring in a completely ignorant way.
Click to expand...


Most Jews in Western nations are Leftist and Secular and Athiest, please do not attempt to say that the majority of Jews in Western nations are Orthodox Jews and Conservative.

There are only two in this thread who are ignorant you and irosie, you who like oxygen must keep dragging in things that finished 72 years ago because you have no other argument to justify your hatred of Germanic peoples and irosie because she's mentally unhinged and posts incoherent rants trashing everyone who is not like her.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wonder as well why you're droning on with hundreds of posts about Jews.
Click to expand...


The thread is about Jews via the OP topic or are you saying that Hanukkah is a Buddhist festival?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> 
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible.
> 
> The fact remains that the term Zionism refers to  the self-determination of the Jewish people, and those who are antizionist cannot be so without singling out Jews as being unworthy of the same sort of self-determination afforded Japanese or French or any other ethnicity.
> 
> Why do so many non-Jews focus on the Neturei Karta, anyway?  Why not focus on Raelians and try to claim they represent Gentiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible."*
> 
> Yes but they are Orthodox Jews and are anti-Zionist so that according to some means that those Orthodox Jews are anti-Semitic despite being Semitic.
> 
> I already said Israel has a right to exist like all nations have a right to exist, apart from that I don't care as I'm not Jewish so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.
> 
> I have never heard of Raelians I'll have to Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have not heard or Raelians and you would not have heard of the tiny fringe sect of weirdos called the Neturei Karta if not for the efforts of Arab antisemites and their western useful idiot allies who use them like you are using them here.
> 
> What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL.
Click to expand...


*"Arab antisemites"*

Arabs ARE Semites so you are saying Arabs being Semites are anti-Semities ie. they are against themselves?

*"What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL."*

Why don't you take on irosie instead or would you think that would make you OMG anti-Semitic? She posts vile incoherent ugly rants each time she posts trashing everyone, so go and respond to her crap if you have the testicles.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is too stupid to realize that Zionism is merely a term for the self determination of the Jewish people and so they are inexorably connected. .
> 
> Like most low functioning lowlifes, he just thinks the word Zionist acts as some sort of manic word that allows him to hate Jews with impunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible.
> 
> The fact remains that the term Zionism refers to  the self-determination of the Jewish people, and those who are antizionist cannot be so without singling out Jews as being unworthy of the same sort of self-determination afforded Japanese or French or any other ethnicity.
> 
> Why do so many non-Jews focus on the Neturei Karta, anyway?  Why not focus on Raelians and try to claim they represent Gentiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible."*
> 
> Yes but they are Orthodox Jews and are anti-Zionist so that according to some means that those Orthodox Jews are anti-Semitic despite being Semitic.
> 
> I already said Israel has a right to exist like all nations have a right to exist, apart from that I don't care as I'm not Jewish so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.
> 
> I have never heard of Raelians I'll have to Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have not heard or Raelians and you would not have heard of the tiny fringe sect of weirdos called the Neturei Karta if not for the efforts of Arab antisemites and their western useful idiot allies who use them like you are using them here.
> 
> What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Arab antisemites"*
> 
> Arabs ARE Semites so you are saying Arabs being Semites are anti-Semities ie. they are against themselves?
> 
> *"What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL."*
> 
> Why don't you take on irosie instead or would you think that would make you OMG anti-Semitic? She posts vile incoherent ugly rants each time she posts trashing everyone, so go and respond to her crap if you have the testicles.
Click to expand...



The term "antisemitism" is not literal.  It does not mean being against all semitic people.

It was coined by a German Jew hater named Marr in the 1800's as a way of making the hatred sound scientific and thus acceptable.  It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs.

I am surprised you are  ignorant of that fact, Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews, anti-Zionism is not the same as anti-Semitism, not even all Jews are Zionist Kool Aid Drinkers. What about Orthodox Jews, the Torah Jews are anti-Zionist so what category would you put them in?
> 
> View attachment 166111
> 
> View attachment 166112
> 
> View attachment 166102
> 
> View attachment 166103
> 
> View attachment 166104
> View attachment 166105
> 
> View attachment 166106
> View attachment 166109
> 
> Our Mission  | Torah Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible.
> 
> The fact remains that the term Zionism refers to  the self-determination of the Jewish people, and those who are antizionist cannot be so without singling out Jews as being unworthy of the same sort of self-determination afforded Japanese or French or any other ethnicity.
> 
> Why do so many non-Jews focus on the Neturei Karta, anyway?  Why not focus on Raelians and try to claim they represent Gentiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible."*
> 
> Yes but they are Orthodox Jews and are anti-Zionist so that according to some means that those Orthodox Jews are anti-Semitic despite being Semitic.
> 
> I already said Israel has a right to exist like all nations have a right to exist, apart from that I don't care as I'm not Jewish so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.
> 
> I have never heard of Raelians I'll have to Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have not heard or Raelians and you would not have heard of the tiny fringe sect of weirdos called the Neturei Karta if not for the efforts of Arab antisemites and their western useful idiot allies who use them like you are using them here.
> 
> What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Arab antisemites"*
> 
> Arabs ARE Semites so you are saying Arabs being Semites are anti-Semities ie. they are against themselves?
> 
> *"What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL."*
> 
> Why don't you take on irosie instead or would you think that would make you OMG anti-Semitic? She posts vile incoherent ugly rants each time she posts trashing everyone, so go and respond to her crap if you have the testicles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The term "antisemitism" is not literal.  It does not mean being against all semitic people.
> 
> It was coined by a German Jew hater named Marr in the 1800's as a way of making the hatred sound scientific and thus acceptable.  It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs.
> 
> I am surprised you are  ignorant of that fact, Lucy.
Click to expand...


Are you an Evangelical?

*"It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs."*

Yet Arabs are also Semites, so hatred of Arabs is what? Anti-Semitic because they are Semites. You also know I am not a fan of the 7th Century Death Cult so do not say I'm pro-Islam or pro-Arab or whatever.

*"I am surprised you are ignorant of that fact, Lucy."*

I am ignorant of nothing. We also already establish in this thread that this crap has been happening for THOUSANDS of years across MANY nations so why do people obsess about Germanic peoples? Is there an Agenda or something to keep ranting on and on about Germanic peoples? How about ranting at the Spaniards for the next I don't know 20 years or whatever or don't they have enough money to hand over?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible.
> 
> The fact remains that the term Zionism refers to  the self-determination of the Jewish people, and those who are antizionist cannot be so without singling out Jews as being unworthy of the same sort of self-determination afforded Japanese or French or any other ethnicity.
> 
> Why do so many non-Jews focus on the Neturei Karta, anyway?  Why not focus on Raelians and try to claim they represent Gentiles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible."*
> 
> Yes but they are Orthodox Jews and are anti-Zionist so that according to some means that those Orthodox Jews are anti-Semitic despite being Semitic.
> 
> I already said Israel has a right to exist like all nations have a right to exist, apart from that I don't care as I'm not Jewish so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.
> 
> I have never heard of Raelians I'll have to Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have not heard or Raelians and you would not have heard of the tiny fringe sect of weirdos called the Neturei Karta if not for the efforts of Arab antisemites and their western useful idiot allies who use them like you are using them here.
> 
> What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Arab antisemites"*
> 
> Arabs ARE Semites so you are saying Arabs being Semites are anti-Semities ie. they are against themselves?
> 
> *"What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL."*
> 
> Why don't you take on irosie instead or would you think that would make you OMG anti-Semitic? She posts vile incoherent ugly rants each time she posts trashing everyone, so go and respond to her crap if you have the testicles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The term "antisemitism" is not literal.  It does not mean being against all semitic people.
> 
> It was coined by a German Jew hater named Marr in the 1800's as a way of making the hatred sound scientific and thus acceptable.  It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs.
> 
> I am surprised you are  ignorant of that fact, Lucy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you an Evangelical?
> 
> *"It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs."*
> 
> Yet Arabs are also Semites, so hatred of Arabs is what? Anti-Semitic because they are Semites. You also know I am not a fan of the 7th Century Death Cult so do not say I;m pro-Islam or pro-Arab or whatever.
> 
> *"I am surprised you are ignorant of that fact, Lucy."*
> 
> I am ignorant of nothing. We also already establish in this thread that this crap has been happening for THOUSANDS of years across MANY nations so why do people obsess about Germanic peoples? Is there an Agenda or something to keep ranting on and on about Germanic peoples? How about ranting at the Spaniards for the next I don't know 20 years or whatever or don't they have enough money to hand over?
Click to expand...



Even when the meaning of a term has been explained to you two times, you refuse to learn.

The stubbornness is revealing.


----------



## fncceo

Dogmaphobe said:


> The stubbornness is revealing.



Stubborn ignorance is the defining characteristic of every anti-Semite. 

It’s kind of cute when they’re small


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I would call them an extreme sect of Zealots who represent such a tiny percentage of world wide Jewry as to be utterly negligible."*
> 
> Yes but they are Orthodox Jews and are anti-Zionist so that according to some means that those Orthodox Jews are anti-Semitic despite being Semitic.
> 
> I already said Israel has a right to exist like all nations have a right to exist, apart from that I don't care as I'm not Jewish so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.
> 
> I have never heard of Raelians I'll have to Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not heard or Raelians and you would not have heard of the tiny fringe sect of weirdos called the Neturei Karta if not for the efforts of Arab antisemites and their western useful idiot allies who use them like you are using them here.
> 
> What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Arab antisemites"*
> 
> Arabs ARE Semites so you are saying Arabs being Semites are anti-Semities ie. they are against themselves?
> 
> *"What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL."*
> 
> Why don't you take on irosie instead or would you think that would make you OMG anti-Semitic? She posts vile incoherent ugly rants each time she posts trashing everyone, so go and respond to her crap if you have the testicles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The term "antisemitism" is not literal.  It does not mean being against all semitic people.
> 
> It was coined by a German Jew hater named Marr in the 1800's as a way of making the hatred sound scientific and thus acceptable.  It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs.
> 
> I am surprised you are  ignorant of that fact, Lucy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you an Evangelical?
> 
> *"It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs."*
> 
> Yet Arabs are also Semites, so hatred of Arabs is what? Anti-Semitic because they are Semites. You also know I am not a fan of the 7th Century Death Cult so do not say I;m pro-Islam or pro-Arab or whatever.
> 
> *"I am surprised you are ignorant of that fact, Lucy."*
> 
> I am ignorant of nothing. We also already establish in this thread that this crap has been happening for THOUSANDS of years across MANY nations so why do people obsess about Germanic peoples? Is there an Agenda or something to keep ranting on and on about Germanic peoples? How about ranting at the Spaniards for the next I don't know 20 years or whatever or don't they have enough money to hand over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the meaning of a term has been explained to you two times, you refuse to learn.
> 
> The stubbornness is revealing.
Click to expand...


*"The stubbornness is revealing."*

It is a fact that Arabs are Semites, I am not being stubborn. 

What about irosie's ugly anti-Catholic rant, why don't you spend some time obsessing about that with her.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stubbornness is revealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stubborn ignorance is the defining characteristic of every anti-Semite.
> 
> It’s kind of cute when they’re small
Click to expand...


*"Stubborn ignorance is the defining characteristic of every anti-Semite." *

You can call me that name as many times as you want it means nothing to me because I am not, but it's okay your ilk only have this slur to use you have nothing else and you are used to shutting people up by throwing that slur at them, except not everyone gives a shit what slur you use and again I have not posted one comment in this thread that says I am anti-Semitic I have not said I hate Jews, do not like Jews, wish Jews harm, wish Israel is wiped off the map.

Your problem is that you are not used to people not automatically licking your buttocks and telling you you are BETTER than EVERYONE else and that there should be no special rules for you, that you deal with situations like everyone else has to.


----------



## ptbw forever

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stubbornness is revealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stubborn ignorance is the defining characteristic of every anti-Semite.
> 
> It’s kind of cute when they’re small
Click to expand...


Also I am dealing in this thread solo on my own, your ilk always have to call in back up you can never have a one on one.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ptbw forever said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?
Click to expand...


Yes I already pointed that to fnnceo in the below post I highlight the section, his response to me was to COMPLETELY IGNORE that and instead to yes you got it he called me anti-Semitic because I dared to put Israel into the SAME category as ALL other nations on this planet, as I say the Chauvinism is THEIRS and their Hangers On and not mine.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wonder as well why you're droning on with hundreds of posts about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated that I grew up in a very----GENTILE  (mostly WASP---and descendants of german type farm people in the USA)---town.     Such people are FASCINATED to the point of OBSESSION with JOOOOOS.      JOOOS show up in their poetry and stories and even in their   "prayer books"  in church.   One cannot read English
> Literature without a WORKING KNOWLEDGE of what THEY IMAGINE IS JEWISH LITERATURE      Adolf Eichmann was so obsessed with JOOOS that he memorized
> some short Hebrew prayers which he used to ANNOY his captors in Argentina.   Lucy is nothing UNUSUAL
Click to expand...


WTF does Adolph Eichmann have to do with you growing up in a Gentile town full of Irish and Italians?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

fncceo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stubbornness is revealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stubborn ignorance is the defining characteristic of every anti-Semite.
> 
> It’s kind of cute when they’re small
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also I am dealing in this thread solo on my own, your ilk always have to call in back up you can never have a one on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh....
Click to expand...


^^^^ Trolling again. No I am not a poor baby I am able to hold my own against your ilk and your called up Hangers On, which your ilk cannot hold your own one on one or you would not need the assistance you always need. I was pointing out that I can hold my own solo and your ilk cannot, you poor little Snowflake you, need some Play Doh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I already pointed that to fnnceo in the below post I highlight the section, his response to me was to COMPLETELY IGNORE that and instead to yes you got it he called me anti-Semitic because I dared to put Israel into the SAME category as ALL other nations on this planet, as I say the Chauvinism is THEIRS and their Hangers On and not mine.
> 
> View attachment 166148
Click to expand...


irosie thinks it's Funny that 99.9% of the carnage that the Islamists are inflicting on this Continent is directed toward Gentiles, I mean how many people have been slaughtered in the past few years here by the 7th Century Death Cult....but but but irosie in this thread already called Gentiles shit so we should not be shocked.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not heard or Raelians and you would not have heard of the tiny fringe sect of weirdos called the Neturei Karta if not for the efforts of Arab antisemites and their western useful idiot allies who use them like you are using them here.
> 
> What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Arab antisemites"*
> 
> Arabs ARE Semites so you are saying Arabs being Semites are anti-Semities ie. they are against themselves?
> 
> *"What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL."*
> 
> Why don't you take on irosie instead or would you think that would make you OMG anti-Semitic? She posts vile incoherent ugly rants each time she posts trashing everyone, so go and respond to her crap if you have the testicles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The term "antisemitism" is not literal.  It does not mean being against all semitic people.
> 
> It was coined by a German Jew hater named Marr in the 1800's as a way of making the hatred sound scientific and thus acceptable.  It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs.
> 
> I am surprised you are  ignorant of that fact, Lucy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you an Evangelical?
> 
> *"It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs."*
> 
> Yet Arabs are also Semites, so hatred of Arabs is what? Anti-Semitic because they are Semites. You also know I am not a fan of the 7th Century Death Cult so do not say I;m pro-Islam or pro-Arab or whatever.
> 
> *"I am surprised you are ignorant of that fact, Lucy."*
> 
> I am ignorant of nothing. We also already establish in this thread that this crap has been happening for THOUSANDS of years across MANY nations so why do people obsess about Germanic peoples? Is there an Agenda or something to keep ranting on and on about Germanic peoples? How about ranting at the Spaniards for the next I don't know 20 years or whatever or don't they have enough money to hand over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the meaning of a term has been explained to you two times, you refuse to learn.
> 
> The stubbornness is revealing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The stubbornness is revealing."*
> 
> It is a fact that Arabs are Semites, I am not being stubborn.
> 
> What about irosie's ugly anti-Catholic rant, why don't you spend some time obsessing about that with her.
Click to expand...



This is not a thread about Catholicism, Lucy.

The FACT remains that the term antisemitism does not literally mean against Semites. As has been explained to you for the third time, now, it means hating Jews.  You keep coming back to the same bullshit despite the fact I am having to explain it to you over and over again.

You do not understand because you do not WANT to understand.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ptbw forever said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?
Click to expand...


I have already said that Israel has a right to exist, but that is not what they want people to comment they want people to comment that Israel has a right to exist and that it is more special than any other nation on this planet. Why would anyone comment such a thing, how many Americans would say Israel is more special and better than America? Not many. How many people would say their own nation is not as good as a nation they have nothing to do with? Well except Leftists who whatever their nation they just automatically hate it and think EVERY other nation is better than theirs, especially all those African nations they are always obsessing about.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ptbw forever said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?
Click to expand...



Do you live in an alternate reality by any chance?

Last time I looked, there was a Germany for Germans, Italy for Italians, France for French, Sweden for Swedes and Britain for British.

Are you really so delusional that you think they no longer exist?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Arab antisemites"*
> 
> Arabs ARE Semites so you are saying Arabs being Semites are anti-Semities ie. they are against themselves?
> 
> *"What does it take to get through your head that they are a TINY little group of nut jobs who do not represent the Jewish ethnicity AT ALL."*
> 
> Why don't you take on irosie instead or would you think that would make you OMG anti-Semitic? She posts vile incoherent ugly rants each time she posts trashing everyone, so go and respond to her crap if you have the testicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term "antisemitism" is not literal.  It does not mean being against all semitic people.
> 
> It was coined by a German Jew hater named Marr in the 1800's as a way of making the hatred sound scientific and thus acceptable.  It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs.
> 
> I am surprised you are  ignorant of that fact, Lucy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you an Evangelical?
> 
> *"It has ALWAYS meant hatred of Jews, and has NEVER had anything to do with Arabs."*
> 
> Yet Arabs are also Semites, so hatred of Arabs is what? Anti-Semitic because they are Semites. You also know I am not a fan of the 7th Century Death Cult so do not say I;m pro-Islam or pro-Arab or whatever.
> 
> *"I am surprised you are ignorant of that fact, Lucy."*
> 
> I am ignorant of nothing. We also already establish in this thread that this crap has been happening for THOUSANDS of years across MANY nations so why do people obsess about Germanic peoples? Is there an Agenda or something to keep ranting on and on about Germanic peoples? How about ranting at the Spaniards for the next I don't know 20 years or whatever or don't they have enough money to hand over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the meaning of a term has been explained to you two times, you refuse to learn.
> 
> The stubbornness is revealing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The stubbornness is revealing."*
> 
> It is a fact that Arabs are Semites, I am not being stubborn.
> 
> What about irosie's ugly anti-Catholic rant, why don't you spend some time obsessing about that with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a thread about Catholicism, Lucy.
> 
> The FACT remains that the term anti-Semitism does not literally mean against Semites. As has been explained to you for the third time, now, it means hating Jews.  You keep coming back to the same bullshit despite the fact I am having to explain it to you over and over again.
> 
> You do not understand because you do not WANT to understand.
Click to expand...


*"This is not a thread about Catholicism, Lucy."*

irosie's rant was about Catholics and also that little Irish girls were LITERALLY CHANNELLING ADOLF HITLER and the Italians were not far behind them.


----------



## ptbw forever

Dogmaphobe said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in an alternate reality by any chance?
> 
> Last time I looked, there was a Germany for Germans, Italy for Italians, France for French, Sweden for Swedes and Britain for British.
> 
> Are you really so delusional that you think they no longer exist?
Click to expand...

Look up the actual demographics, dipshit.

London is gone, and that is the heart of Britain in more ways than one.

Paris is gone, and that is arguably even more important to France than London is to Britain.

Malmo is gone, and that is a HUGE chunk of Sweden.

Not to mention that Italy is literally a dumping ground for all of the world’s 3rd world trash.

Germany has been invaded by MILLIONS of “refugees” in a very short period of time.


Europe has been stolen from Europeans.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ptbw forever said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in an alternate reality by any chance?
> 
> Last time I looked, there was a Germany for Germans, Italy for Italians, France for French, Sweden for Swedes and Britain for British.
> 
> Are you really so delusional that you think they no longer exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the actual demographics, dipshit.
> 
> London is gone, and that is the heart of Britain in more ways than one.
> 
> Paris is gone, and that is arguably even more important to France than London is to Britain.
> 
> Malmo is gone, and that is a HUGE chunk of Sweden.
> 
> Not to mention that Italy is literally a dumping ground for all of the world’s 3rd world trash.
> 
> Germany has been invaded by MILLIONS of “refugees” in a very short period of time.
> 
> 
> Europe has been stolen from Europeans.
Click to expand...


^^^^ They attempt to shut people up about pointing these things out by slurring people as anti-Semitic, well people are not going to shut up and that slur is wearing thin now on to many people, soon the only way they will be able to shut us up is if they kill us but then our children will grow up and will continue so they'll have to kill them also.

This is MY Continent, MY Ancestors build it, nutured it, loved it, protected it and gave to it future generations to take care of and WE are NOT going to have what is historically ours taken away from us.


----------



## ptbw forever

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can be anti-Zionist without hating Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in an alternate reality by any chance?
> 
> Last time I looked, there was a Germany for Germans, Italy for Italians, France for French, Sweden for Swedes and Britain for British.
> 
> Are you really so delusional that you think they no longer exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the actual demographics, dipshit.
> 
> London is gone, and that is the heart of Britain in more ways than one.
> 
> Paris is gone, and that is arguably even more important to France than London is to Britain.
> 
> Malmo is gone, and that is a HUGE chunk of Sweden.
> 
> Not to mention that Italy is literally a dumping ground for all of the world’s 3rd world trash.
> 
> Germany has been invaded by MILLIONS of “refugees” in a very short period of time.
> 
> 
> Europe has been stolen from Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ They attempt to shut people up about pointing these things out by slurring people as anti-Semitic, well people are not going to shut up and that slur is wearing thin now on to many people, soon the only way they will be able to shut us up is if they kill us but then our children will grow up and will continue so they'll have to kill them also.
> 
> This is MY Continent, MY Ancestors build it, nutured it, loved it, protected it and gave to it future generations to take care of and WE are NOT going to have what is historically ours taken away from us.
Click to expand...

White conservative America will have your back when you decide to make your move.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ptbw forever said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti-Zionist means you are against the establishment of a secular, culturally-Jewish state that can provide a safe haven for Jews being persecuted around the world.   Let that sink in ... you are against Jews being safe.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in an alternate reality by any chance?
> 
> Last time I looked, there was a Germany for Germans, Italy for Italians, France for French, Sweden for Swedes and Britain for British.
> 
> Are you really so delusional that you think they no longer exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the actual demographics, dipshit.
> 
> London is gone, and that is the heart of Britain in more ways than one.
> 
> Paris is gone, and that is arguably even more important to France than London is to Britain.
> 
> Malmo is gone, and that is a HUGE chunk of Sweden.
> 
> Not to mention that Italy is literally a dumping ground for all of the world’s 3rd world trash.
> 
> Germany has been invaded by MILLIONS of “refugees” in a very short period of time.
> 
> 
> Europe has been stolen from Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ They attempt to shut people up about pointing these things out by slurring people as anti-Semitic, well people are not going to shut up and that slur is wearing thin now on to many people, soon the only way they will be able to shut us up is if they kill us but then our children will grow up and will continue so they'll have to kill them also.
> 
> This is MY Continent, MY Ancestors build it, nutured it, loved it, protected it and gave to it future generations to take care of and WE are NOT going to have what is historically ours taken away from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White conservative America will have your back when you decide to make your move.
Click to expand...


Thank you and I extend to our American brothers and sisters if the SHTF first on your Continent then we will have your back.


----------



## ptbw forever

Hell, I will be glad to go over there personally and help liberate the continent like the good old days.

There were volunteers to help the Kurds fight ISIS, so there should be a few volunteers to help gun down Antifa and the Muslim terrorists they protect.


----------



## ptbw forever

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to Europeans literally not having a homeland and being even less safe than Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in an alternate reality by any chance?
> 
> Last time I looked, there was a Germany for Germans, Italy for Italians, France for French, Sweden for Swedes and Britain for British.
> 
> Are you really so delusional that you think they no longer exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the actual demographics, dipshit.
> 
> London is gone, and that is the heart of Britain in more ways than one.
> 
> Paris is gone, and that is arguably even more important to France than London is to Britain.
> 
> Malmo is gone, and that is a HUGE chunk of Sweden.
> 
> Not to mention that Italy is literally a dumping ground for all of the world’s 3rd world trash.
> 
> Germany has been invaded by MILLIONS of “refugees” in a very short period of time.
> 
> 
> Europe has been stolen from Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ They attempt to shut people up about pointing these things out by slurring people as anti-Semitic, well people are not going to shut up and that slur is wearing thin now on to many people, soon the only way they will be able to shut us up is if they kill us but then our children will grow up and will continue so they'll have to kill them also.
> 
> This is MY Continent, MY Ancestors build it, nutured it, loved it, protected it and gave to it future generations to take care of and WE are NOT going to have what is historically ours taken away from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White conservative America will have your back when you decide to make your move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you and I extend to our American brothers and sisters if the SHTF first on your Continent then we will have your back.
Click to expand...

Forget Mexico though.

They are not European, and they are too far gone to do anything that would provide long term help.


----------



## ptbw forever

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> so why should I give any more thought to Jews than I would Hindus or Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wonder as well why you're droning on with hundreds of posts about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated that I grew up in a very----GENTILE  (mostly WASP---and descendants of german type farm people in the USA)---town.     Such people are FASCINATED to the point of OBSESSION with JOOOOOS.      JOOOS show up in their poetry and stories and even in their   "prayer books"  in church.   One cannot read English
> Literature without a WORKING KNOWLEDGE of what THEY IMAGINE IS JEWISH LITERATURE      Adolf Eichmann was so obsessed with JOOOS that he memorized
> some short Hebrew prayers which he used to ANNOY his captors in Argentina.   Lucy is nothing UNUSUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Adolph Eichmann have to do with you growing up in a Gentile town full of Irish and Italians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots----I was an adolescent when your colleague  Adolf Eichmann was captured. ----It was a very interesting time in my town because the concept of  "WE HAD NO IDEA"   became very prevalent in my town.     It was during that era that the movie
> "DIARY OF ANNE FRANK"   was made------I lived in a town that had ONE SINGLE MOVIE THEATRE  and the movie came to my town  IMMEDIATELY because one of the actors was a native.  ------some of the sons and daughters of chicken farmers and dairy farmers were OFFENDED. ---<<<< ACTUALLY TRUE.  Like  YOU they felt they were being PUT UPON  by the history of that which YOU AND THEY REALLY ARE.   Like you THEY thought that they were being compelled to "LICK JEWISH ASS"  -----it was really an interesting time in that town.   Like you they REVEALED JUST WHAT THEY (and you)   really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I was an adolescent when your colleague Adolf Eichmann was captured."*
> 
> Adolph Eichmann was my colleague? I wasn't born until 1990, please irosie up your meds
Click to expand...

We are practically the same age.

I thought you were older for some reason.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ptbw forever said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We wonder as well why you're droning on with hundreds of posts about Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stated that I grew up in a very----GENTILE  (mostly WASP---and descendants of german type farm people in the USA)---town.     Such people are FASCINATED to the point of OBSESSION with JOOOOOS.      JOOOS show up in their poetry and stories and even in their   "prayer books"  in church.   One cannot read English
> Literature without a WORKING KNOWLEDGE of what THEY IMAGINE IS JEWISH LITERATURE      Adolf Eichmann was so obsessed with JOOOS that he memorized
> some short Hebrew prayers which he used to ANNOY his captors in Argentina.   Lucy is nothing UNUSUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Adolph Eichmann have to do with you growing up in a Gentile town full of Irish and Italians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots----I was an adolescent when your colleague  Adolf Eichmann was captured. ----It was a very interesting time in my town because the concept of  "WE HAD NO IDEA"   became very prevalent in my town.     It was during that era that the movie
> "DIARY OF ANNE FRANK"   was made------I lived in a town that had ONE SINGLE MOVIE THEATRE  and the movie came to my town  IMMEDIATELY because one of the actors was a native.  ------some of the sons and daughters of chicken farmers and dairy farmers were OFFENDED. ---<<<< ACTUALLY TRUE.  Like  YOU they felt they were being PUT UPON  by the history of that which YOU AND THEY REALLY ARE.   Like you THEY thought that they were being compelled to "LICK JEWISH ASS"  -----it was really an interesting time in that town.   Like you they REVEALED JUST WHAT THEY (and you)   really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I was an adolescent when your colleague Adolf Eichmann was captured."*
> 
> Adolph Eichmann was my colleague? I wasn't born until 1990, please irosie up your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are practically the same age.
> 
> I thought you were older for some reason.
Click to expand...


It is good that we are both young.

I thought you also were older but I am happy you're not.


----------



## ptbw forever

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have stated that I grew up in a very----GENTILE  (mostly WASP---and descendants of german type farm people in the USA)---town.     Such people are FASCINATED to the point of OBSESSION with JOOOOOS.      JOOOS show up in their poetry and stories and even in their   "prayer books"  in church.   One cannot read English
> Literature without a WORKING KNOWLEDGE of what THEY IMAGINE IS JEWISH LITERATURE      Adolf Eichmann was so obsessed with JOOOS that he memorized
> some short Hebrew prayers which he used to ANNOY his captors in Argentina.   Lucy is nothing UNUSUAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does Adolph Eichmann have to do with you growing up in a Gentile town full of Irish and Italians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots----I was an adolescent when your colleague  Adolf Eichmann was captured. ----It was a very interesting time in my town because the concept of  "WE HAD NO IDEA"   became very prevalent in my town.     It was during that era that the movie
> "DIARY OF ANNE FRANK"   was made------I lived in a town that had ONE SINGLE MOVIE THEATRE  and the movie came to my town  IMMEDIATELY because one of the actors was a native.  ------some of the sons and daughters of chicken farmers and dairy farmers were OFFENDED. ---<<<< ACTUALLY TRUE.  Like  YOU they felt they were being PUT UPON  by the history of that which YOU AND THEY REALLY ARE.   Like you THEY thought that they were being compelled to "LICK JEWISH ASS"  -----it was really an interesting time in that town.   Like you they REVEALED JUST WHAT THEY (and you)   really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I was an adolescent when your colleague Adolf Eichmann was captured."*
> 
> Adolph Eichmann was my colleague? I wasn't born until 1990, please irosie up your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are practically the same age.
> 
> I thought you were older for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is good that we are both young.
> 
> I thought you also were older but I am happy you're not.
Click to expand...

Millennials, along with generation Z are the last hope for the western world.

We cannot fail.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ptbw forever said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does Adolph Eichmann have to do with you growing up in a Gentile town full of Irish and Italians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots----I was an adolescent when your colleague  Adolf Eichmann was captured. ----It was a very interesting time in my town because the concept of  "WE HAD NO IDEA"   became very prevalent in my town.     It was during that era that the movie
> "DIARY OF ANNE FRANK"   was made------I lived in a town that had ONE SINGLE MOVIE THEATRE  and the movie came to my town  IMMEDIATELY because one of the actors was a native.  ------some of the sons and daughters of chicken farmers and dairy farmers were OFFENDED. ---<<<< ACTUALLY TRUE.  Like  YOU they felt they were being PUT UPON  by the history of that which YOU AND THEY REALLY ARE.   Like you THEY thought that they were being compelled to "LICK JEWISH ASS"  -----it was really an interesting time in that town.   Like you they REVEALED JUST WHAT THEY (and you)   really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I was an adolescent when your colleague Adolf Eichmann was captured."*
> 
> Adolph Eichmann was my colleague? I wasn't born until 1990, please irosie up your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are practically the same age.
> 
> I thought you were older for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is good that we are both young.
> 
> I thought you also were older but I am happy you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millennials, along with generation Z are the last hope for the western world.
> 
> We cannot fail.
Click to expand...


Yes and the great thing is that Generation Z are even more Conservative than we are, here on this Continent the Left are dying there is only the British that the Left are still above water everywhere else in every other nation at each election the Left are either reduced to being very weak opposition and getting their most terrible election results since the 1920s and 1930s or are being completely wiped out.

No we cannot fail and we will not fail. We will prevail Deus Vult.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep your hooter out of our business, dammit.*
> 
> 
> Libs love hard line Islamists for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason being is both are anti Western Civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are hardcore do-gooders who have lost touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said that in 1938 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialists.
Click to expand...


Socialism is a product of Jews like Karl Marx (Communism) and Eduard Bernstein (Social Democracy)


----------



## ptbw forever

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots----I was an adolescent when your colleague  Adolf Eichmann was captured. ----It was a very interesting time in my town because the concept of  "WE HAD NO IDEA"   became very prevalent in my town.     It was during that era that the movie
> "DIARY OF ANNE FRANK"   was made------I lived in a town that had ONE SINGLE MOVIE THEATRE  and the movie came to my town  IMMEDIATELY because one of the actors was a native.  ------some of the sons and daughters of chicken farmers and dairy farmers were OFFENDED. ---<<<< ACTUALLY TRUE.  Like  YOU they felt they were being PUT UPON  by the history of that which YOU AND THEY REALLY ARE.   Like you THEY thought that they were being compelled to "LICK JEWISH ASS"  -----it was really an interesting time in that town.   Like you they REVEALED JUST WHAT THEY (and you)   really are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I was an adolescent when your colleague Adolf Eichmann was captured."*
> 
> Adolph Eichmann was my colleague? I wasn't born until 1990, please irosie up your meds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are practically the same age.
> 
> I thought you were older for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is good that we are both young.
> 
> I thought you also were older but I am happy you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millennials, along with generation Z are the last hope for the western world.
> 
> We cannot fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and the great thing is that Generation Z are even more Conservative than we are, here on this Continent the Left are dying there is only the British that the Left are still above water everywhere else in every other nation at each election the Left are either reduced to being very weak opposition and getting their most terrible election results since the 1920s and 1930s or are being completely wiped out.
> 
> No we cannot fail and we will not fail. We will prevail Deus Vult.
Click to expand...

The left here is largely just being preserved by the remaining hippies that are now going into retirement.

The millennial leftists are mostly just a bunch of low IQ simpletons who will be trampled once the revolution kicks up.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Let's see here -- people feel that Muslims are taking over Europe.  The tiny Jewish state is under constant attack from Muslims.

Despite this, those who feel Muslims are taking over Europe are repeating various Islamic talking points directed against Jews.

Brilliant, people, absofuckinglutely brilliant.


----------



## ptbw forever

Dogmaphobe said:


> Let's see here -- people feel that Muslims are taking over Europe.  The tiny Jewish state is under constant attack from Muslims.
> 
> Despite this, those who feel Muslims are taking over Europe are repeating various Islamic talking points directed against Jews.
> 
> Brilliant, people, absofuckinglutely brilliant.


Jews are the reason why Muslims are in Europe, idiot.


----------



## Tilly

ptbw forever said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see here -- people feel that Muslims are taking over Europe.  The tiny Jewish state is under constant attack from Muslims.
> 
> Despite this, those who feel Muslims are taking over Europe are repeating various Islamic talking points directed against Jews.
> 
> Brilliant, people, absofuckinglutely brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are the reason why Muslims are in Europe, idiot.
Click to expand...

Angela Merkel is Jewish?


----------



## ptbw forever

Tilly said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see here -- people feel that Muslims are taking over Europe.  The tiny Jewish state is under constant attack from Muslims.
> 
> Despite this, those who feel Muslims are taking over Europe are repeating various Islamic talking points directed against Jews.
> 
> Brilliant, people, absofuckinglutely brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are the reason why Muslims are in Europe, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angela Merkel is Jewish?
Click to expand...

Jews lobbied for it and helped get scum like Merkel elected.


----------



## Tilly

ptbw forever said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see here -- people feel that Muslims are taking over Europe.  The tiny Jewish state is under constant attack from Muslims.
> 
> Despite this, those who feel Muslims are taking over Europe are repeating various Islamic talking points directed against Jews.
> 
> Brilliant, people, absofuckinglutely brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are the reason why Muslims are in Europe, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angela Merkel is Jewish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews lobbied for it and helped get scum like Merkel elected.
Click to expand...

So did non Jewish Germans.


----------



## fncceo

ptbw forever said:


> Jews are the reason why Muslims are in Europe, idiot.



... and Jews bring ants to picnics.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see here -- people feel that Muslims are taking over Europe.  The tiny Jewish state is under constant attack from Muslims.
> 
> Despite this, those who feel Muslims are taking over Europe are repeating various Islamic talking points directed against Jews.
> 
> Brilliant, people, absofuckinglutely brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are the reason why Muslims are in Europe, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angela Merkel is Jewish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews lobbied for it and helped get scum like Merkel elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did non Jewish Germans.
Click to expand...


Yes because they are Leftists and have absorbed the Brainwashing Guilt Trip better having less brains to wash, they are not a majority they never were.

The others who are a majority are just terrified of being called Nazi's by everyone from Merkel to the MSM and inbetween, fuck that, the choice is be called a Nazi or have these Third World parasites in to take everything that they are NOT entitled to and within ten years make the nation a crap hole like the crap holes they have come from.

Nazi is just a word who cares if you are called a Nazi at least you stand the chance when the dust settles of still having  a nation that is YOURS that does not have Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans squatting in it.

There are worse things to be called than being called a Nazi, such as being called a Communist, more than 100 MILLION sacrificed on the Altar of the Communist Devils, the 65 MILLION in China and the 20 MILLION in the Soviet Union outweighs anything else in History actually:


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit!
> 
> I don't appreciate us being talked about as if we were specimens in a laboratory. After all, it was you people who decided we were 'different'. And implemented separation.
> 
> When German Jews were the most assimilated into German life and culture, compared to anywhere else in the world, At that time in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews turned against their German Fatherland when they sold out our great country for the Brits´ filthy promise that they did not even keep by the way.
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when was that and in WHAT WAY did jews  "sell out"  Germany?
Click to expand...

It was during WWI when all the powers failed to do anything against Germany and the US refused to go to war:

"After the war began in 1914, the United States proclaimed a policy of neutrality despite president Woodrow Wilson's antipathies against Germany. Early in the war, the United States started to favor the British and their allies. President Wilson aimed to broker a peace and sent his top aide, Colonel House, on repeated missions to the two sides, but each remained so confident of victory that they ignored peace proposals.

When the German U-boat _U-20_ sank the British liner _Lusitania_ on 7 May 1915 with 128 US citizens aboard, Wilson said "America is too proud to fight" and demanded an end to attacks on passenger ships.

American public opinion was divided, with most Americans until early 1917 largely of the opinion that the United States should stay out of the war.

The great majority of German Americans, as well as Scandinavian Americans, wanted the United States to remain neutral; however, at the outbreak of war, thousands of US citizens had tried to enlist in the German army."
United States in World War I - Wikipedia

But the US deep state with war propaganda and the first false flag of modern history, the Lusitania, failed to manipulate the country sufficiently.

"The Jews" offered to make the US go to war against Germany in exchange for a pile of sand:

"World War I broke out in the summer of 1914. Within two years Germany had won the war.

The German submarines, which were a surprise to the world, had swept all the British convoys from the Atlantic Ocean and leaving Britain without ammunition and food for her soldiers.

At that time the French army had mutinied. They lost 600,000 of the flower of French youth in the defense of Verdun on the Somme. The Russian army was defecting. And the Italian army had collapsed.

Not a shot had been fired on German soil yet Germany was offering England peace terms. They offered England a negotiated peace on what the lawyers call a status quo ante basis which means: “Let’s call the war off and let everything be as it was before the war started.”

England, in the summer of 1916, was considering Germany’s peace terms. They had no choice. It was either accepting this negotiated peace that Germany was offering them or going on with the war and being totally defeated.

While that was going on, the Zionists in Germany, led by the Jew, Chaim Weitzman, who later became the 1st President of Israel, went to the British War Cabinet and said: “Don’t capitulate to Germany. You can win this war if the United States comes in as your ally. We can arrange this. But in return, you must promise us Palestine once the tide turns in your favor.”"
Jews Blackmailed Wilson Into WW I | Real Jew News

Based on surnames, you can see that Germany was the Jewish homeland, and they turned against it:
Category:Jewish surnames - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he is a total moron. If Jew is equal to Zionist, then German is equal to Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even most self hating Jews support Israel when Gaza attacks Tel Aviv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain that post for understanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look back at the last Gaza/Israel conflict and see who suddenly became Zionists.
> That's right, every assimilated and self-hating Jew on earth suddenly became a Zionist.
> You see, it's easy to be anti-Zionist when your fellow Jews aren't being attacked.
> Deep down inside, even the most embarrassed self hating Jew knows the Arabs hate them, not because oi Israel, but because they're Jews.
> Clear enough?
Click to expand...

Maybe, they became Zionists. I have declared that Hamas missile attacks are terrorism. Israel´s attacks on Gaza are far worse, you know, and you can imagine that they play into the hands of Hamas.


----------



## Mindful

*JewWatch DotCom *

Google the word “Jew” and you’re in for a shock. High up on the page listings, a link brings you to JewWatch.com, a vast collection of clickable articles which purports to be “the Internet’s Largest Scholarly Collection of Articles on Zionist History”. If you click through, you’ll encounter Holocaust denial, conspiracy theories, “Jewish supremacists” and myriad references to banking and Hollywood.

A naïve reader could be left in no doubt whatsoever that the world is in grave danger from the threat posed by World Jewry. Search YouTube for “Holocaust” and you’ll be offered the sub-category “Holocaust hoax.” Google the recent terror attacks in Paris and, cheek-by-jowl with mainstream news stories is Mossad’s Fingerprints on Paris Attacks by something called Real Jew News.

SPECIAL REPORT: Untangling the anti-Semitic web of hate


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NPD are big in the former East Germany.
> 
> It shows how people can be trained to be less racist. The West Germans dealt with their past over a long period of time, the Soviets didn't care as long as they were good Communists. So, the result is far less racism in the former West Germany than the former East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> East Germans also "dealt with their past". Former SED is also strong within the borders of the former GDR. It is not why the people differ, it is because after the reunification, they took their jobs and filled the places with their foreigners. That did not exist in low-crime GDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree entirely.
> 
> Austria also was not forced to examine its past. It has a much higher rate of racism than the former West Germany.
> 
> No, the East Germans were not forced to deal with their past at all. While West Germany was going through "denazification" the East wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifascism the and the defeat of the Third Reich was a central point in the socialist education of the GDR.
> 
> You can read here what, how Adenauer praised the German soldiers amid applause in the German parliament 1952.
> Ehrenerklärung von Bundeskanzler
> 
> Election Placards FRG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the whole "dealing with the past" bullshit is about to put the blame of the wrongdoing in the Third Reich on the new generations, who did not even lived back then. It is not similar to the "denazification", because it allowed a certain degree of patriotism/nationalism and did not blamed every single person. And the Nuremberg trials stated that the blame is not to be put on the generations that lived in the Third Reich. There is no kin liability.
> I for my part did not do any holocaust or war crimes, do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... and?
> 
> Anti-fascism isn't denazification, it's totally the opposite.
> 
> Anti-fascism is "Nazis are bad"
> Denazification is "you were Nazis and this was bad"
> 
> The blame was give in denazification but not in anti-fascism.
> 
> You may not have done anything in the Holocaust, but that doesn't mean there isn't a national psyche about it.
> 
> West Germany refused to send troops abroad because of
> 
> German collective guilt - Wikipedia
> 
> Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says
> 
> "
> *Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says Schlink*"
> 
> This is an article from 2010.
> 
> "When I grew up, I found there was a sense of guilt even among those who had not committed any crime,"
> 
> Whether you agree with this or not, is neither here nor there. It exists and it exists much more in the former West Germany than former East Germany. The simple fact is the US and UK placed the blame on the West Germans, the Soviets didn't place the blame on the East Germans. They said "you are Communists, it wasn't YOU who did this"
> 
> As a result racism is much higher in the former East Germany.
Click to expand...

You are not going to offload any guilt on my shoulders, ok?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NPD are big in the former East Germany.
> 
> It shows how people can be trained to be less racist. The West Germans dealt with their past over a long period of time, the Soviets didn't care as long as they were good Communists. So, the result is far less racism in the former West Germany than the former East.
> 
> 
> 
> East Germans also "dealt with their past". Former SED is also strong within the borders of the former GDR. It is not why the people differ, it is because after the reunification, they took their jobs and filled the places with their foreigners. That did not exist in low-crime GDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree entirely.
> 
> Austria also was not forced to examine its past. It has a much higher rate of racism than the former West Germany.
> 
> No, the East Germans were not forced to deal with their past at all. While West Germany was going through "denazification" the East wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifascism the and the defeat of the Third Reich was a central point in the socialist education of the GDR.
> 
> You can read here what, how Adenauer praised the German soldiers amid applause in the German parliament 1952.
> Ehrenerklärung von Bundeskanzler
> 
> Election Placards FRG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the whole "dealing with the past" bullshit is about to put the blame of the wrongdoing in the Third Reich on the new generations, who did not even lived back then. It is not similar to the "denazification", because it allowed a certain degree of patriotism/nationalism and did not blamed every single person. And the Nuremberg trials stated that the blame is not to be put on the generations that lived in the Third Reich. There is no kin liability.
> I for my part did not do any holocaust or war crimes, do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... and?
> 
> Anti-fascism isn't denazification, it's totally the opposite.
> 
> Anti-fascism is "Nazis are bad"
> Denazification is "you were Nazis and this was bad"
> 
> The blame was give in denazification but not in anti-fascism.
> 
> You may not have done anything in the Holocaust, but that doesn't mean there isn't a national psyche about it.
> 
> West Germany refused to send troops abroad because of
> 
> German collective guilt - Wikipedia
> 
> Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says
> 
> "
> *Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says Schlink*"
> 
> This is an article from 2010.
> 
> "When I grew up, I found there was a sense of guilt even among those who had not committed any crime,"
> 
> Whether you agree with this or not, is neither here nor there. It exists and it exists much more in the former West Germany than former East Germany. The simple fact is the US and UK placed the blame on the West Germans, the Soviets didn't place the blame on the East Germans. They said "you are Communists, it wasn't YOU who did this"
> 
> As a result racism is much higher in the former East Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not going to offload any guilt on my shoulders, ok?
Click to expand...


I'm discussing reality, you can live with your head up your ass all you like.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ptbw forever said:


> Angela Merkel is Jewish?




He is too utterly stupid and dishonest to o see anything but his own antisemitism.

It's always the same shit. You have stupid, worthless people who recognize at some level that they are worthless, and instead of doing something to improve themselves, simply fall back on this crutch of theirs.

 Heck, they aren't pieces of shit because they are pieces of shit.  Hell, no!  It's because of da Joos!!

 Damn thems  Joos always hiding in the shadows with their hooked noses and malevolent grins, pulling the strings that prevent ptbw from amounting to anything in life!


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Germans also "dealt with their past". Former SED is also strong within the borders of the former GDR. It is not why the people differ, it is because after the reunification, they took their jobs and filled the places with their foreigners. That did not exist in low-crime GDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree entirely.
> 
> Austria also was not forced to examine its past. It has a much higher rate of racism than the former West Germany.
> 
> No, the East Germans were not forced to deal with their past at all. While West Germany was going through "denazification" the East wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifascism the and the defeat of the Third Reich was a central point in the socialist education of the GDR.
> 
> You can read here what, how Adenauer praised the German soldiers amid applause in the German parliament 1952.
> Ehrenerklärung von Bundeskanzler
> 
> Election Placards FRG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the whole "dealing with the past" bullshit is about to put the blame of the wrongdoing in the Third Reich on the new generations, who did not even lived back then. It is not similar to the "denazification", because it allowed a certain degree of patriotism/nationalism and did not blamed every single person. And the Nuremberg trials stated that the blame is not to be put on the generations that lived in the Third Reich. There is no kin liability.
> I for my part did not do any holocaust or war crimes, do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... and?
> 
> Anti-fascism isn't denazification, it's totally the opposite.
> 
> Anti-fascism is "Nazis are bad"
> Denazification is "you were Nazis and this was bad"
> 
> The blame was give in denazification but not in anti-fascism.
> 
> You may not have done anything in the Holocaust, but that doesn't mean there isn't a national psyche about it.
> 
> West Germany refused to send troops abroad because of
> 
> German collective guilt - Wikipedia
> 
> Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says
> 
> "
> *Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says Schlink*"
> 
> This is an article from 2010.
> 
> "When I grew up, I found there was a sense of guilt even among those who had not committed any crime,"
> 
> Whether you agree with this or not, is neither here nor there. It exists and it exists much more in the former West Germany than former East Germany. The simple fact is the US and UK placed the blame on the West Germans, the Soviets didn't place the blame on the East Germans. They said "you are Communists, it wasn't YOU who did this"
> 
> As a result racism is much higher in the former East Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not going to offload any guilt on my shoulders, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm discussing reality, you can live with your head up your ass all you like.
Click to expand...

Real actual reality is I didn´t do it. Period.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is a total moron. If Jew is equal to Zionist, then German is equal to Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even most self hating Jews support Israel when Gaza attacks Tel Aviv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain that post for understanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look back at the last Gaza/Israel conflict and see who suddenly became Zionists.
> That's right, every assimilated and self-hating Jew on earth suddenly became a Zionist.
> You see, it's easy to be anti-Zionist when your fellow Jews aren't being attacked.
> Deep down inside, even the most embarrassed self hating Jew knows the Arabs hate them, not because oi Israel, but because they're Jews.
> Clear enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, they became Zionists. I have declared that Hamas missile attacks are terrorism. Israel´s attacks on Gaza are far worse, you know, and you can imagine that they play into the hands of Hamas.
Click to expand...

How is blowing up the source of attack worse than the attack?
Try to answer without sounding stupid.


----------



## flacaltenn

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
Click to expand...


Well that's thing right there. You said it. You just MISSED the significance. *EURO *Jewish Groups advocating suicidal rates of immigration.. NOT GERMAN groups.. In fact the density of Jews per 1000 in Germany is 16 times LESS than the USA and about 7 times less than France. THEY -- had no major say in the matter. 

And now apparently -- they are screwed. NOT by JEWISH control of the situation, but by folks supporting political parties against their own best interests.

No group speaks for Jews. That's demeaning. And if you knew how much disagreement is in any group of 3 or more Jews -- you'd understand why...


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is a total moron. If Jew is equal to Zionist, then German is equal to Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Even most self hating Jews support Israel when Gaza attacks Tel Aviv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain that post for understanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look back at the last Gaza/Israel conflict and see who suddenly became Zionists.
> That's right, every assimilated and self-hating Jew on earth suddenly became a Zionist.
> You see, it's easy to be anti-Zionist when your fellow Jews aren't being attacked.
> Deep down inside, even the most embarrassed self hating Jew knows the Arabs hate them, not because oi Israel, but because they're Jews.
> Clear enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, they became Zionists. I have declared that Hamas missile attacks are terrorism. Israel´s attacks on Gaza are far worse, you know, and you can imagine that they play into the hands of Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is blowing up the source of attack worse than the attack?
> Try to answer without sounding stupid.
Click to expand...

There is no source of attack because Hamas is not waiting for the Israelis to respond. They leave the place and Israel bombs a civilian place, maybe with civilians still in there.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even most self hating Jews support Israel when Gaza attacks Tel Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain that post for understanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look back at the last Gaza/Israel conflict and see who suddenly became Zionists.
> That's right, every assimilated and self-hating Jew on earth suddenly became a Zionist.
> You see, it's easy to be anti-Zionist when your fellow Jews aren't being attacked.
> Deep down inside, even the most embarrassed self hating Jew knows the Arabs hate them, not because oi Israel, but because they're Jews.
> Clear enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, they became Zionists. I have declared that Hamas missile attacks are terrorism. Israel´s attacks on Gaza are far worse, you know, and you can imagine that they play into the hands of Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is blowing up the source of attack worse than the attack?
> Try to answer without sounding stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no source of attack because Hamas is not waiting for the Israelis to respond. They leave the place and Israel bombs a civilian place, maybe with civilians still in there.
Click to expand...

I asked you not to sound stupid...you failed.
According to your explanation Hamas can remove a missile launcher in less than 30 seconds.
Not only that, you blame Israel for retaliating *seconds* after an attack.
Are you really this stupid?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

flacaltenn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's thing right there. You said it. You just MISSED the significance. *EURO *Jewish Groups advocating suicidal rates of immigration.. NOT GERMAN groups.. In fact the density of Jews per 1000 in Germany is 16 times LESS than the USA and about 7 times less than France. THEY -- had no major say in the matter.
> 
> And now apparently -- they are screwed. NOT by JEWISH control of the situation, but by folks supporting political parties against their own best interests.
> 
> No group speaks for Jews. That's demeaning. And if you knew how much disagreement is in any group of 3 or more Jews -- you'd understand why...
Click to expand...


I'd have to agree, it's impossible for Jews to overpower the entire West.

The issue is just as big with, if not at times even bigger with Western Europeans.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's thing right there. You said it. You just MISSED the significance. *EURO *Jewish Groups advocating suicidal rates of immigration.. NOT GERMAN groups.. In fact the density of Jews per 1000 in Germany is 16 times LESS than the USA and about 7 times less than France. THEY -- had no major say in the matter.
> 
> And now apparently -- they are screwed. NOT by JEWISH control of the situation, but by folks supporting political parties against their own best interests.
> 
> No group speaks for Jews. That's demeaning. And if you knew how much disagreement is in any group of 3 or more Jews -- you'd understand why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree, it's impossible for Jews to overpower the entire West.
> 
> The issue is just as big with, if not at times even bigger with Western Europeans.
Click to expand...

That is in God's hands.
Everything is in God's hands.
It only appears as though mankind is failing or succeeding.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's thing right there. You said it. You just MISSED the significance. *EURO *Jewish Groups advocating suicidal rates of immigration.. NOT GERMAN groups.. In fact the density of Jews per 1000 in Germany is 16 times LESS than the USA and about 7 times less than France. THEY -- had no major say in the matter.
> 
> And now apparently -- they are screwed. NOT by JEWISH control of the situation, but by folks supporting political parties against their own best interests.
> 
> No group speaks for Jews. That's demeaning. And if you knew how much disagreement is in any group of 3 or more Jews -- you'd understand why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree, it's impossible for Jews to overpower the entire West.
> 
> The issue is just as big with, if not at times even bigger with Western Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is in God's hands.
> Everything is in God's hands.
> It only appears as though mankind is failing or succeeding.
Click to expand...


So, it's God's fault that Jews, and Western Europeans are both on the brink of extinction, because most of their population is obviously kind of retarded, and extremely weak?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is too stupid to even know what it is prattling about.
> 
> As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate.  There was such a time in the late twenties and early thirties when it was  possible, too, but the window of opportunity closed when the Bleipriesters solidified control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's thing right there. You said it. You just MISSED the significance. *EURO *Jewish Groups advocating suicidal rates of immigration.. NOT GERMAN groups.. In fact the density of Jews per 1000 in Germany is 16 times LESS than the USA and about 7 times less than France. THEY -- had no major say in the matter.
> 
> And now apparently -- they are screwed. NOT by JEWISH control of the situation, but by folks supporting political parties against their own best interests.
> 
> No group speaks for Jews. That's demeaning. And if you knew how much disagreement is in any group of 3 or more Jews -- you'd understand why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree, it's impossible for Jews to overpower the entire West.
> 
> The issue is just as big with, if not at times even bigger with Western Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is in God's hands.
> Everything is in God's hands.
> It only appears as though mankind is failing or succeeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's God's fault that Jews, and Western Europeans are both on the brink of extinction, because most of their population is obviously kind of retarded, and extremely weak?
Click to expand...

Take a stab at this question...
What's is God's reaction to people doing what is blatantly not favorable for their future?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"As far as Germany is concerned, I would say the time is right now for Jewish people to relocate."*
> 
> The majority of European Jewish Groups were advocating and cheering on Merkel's Open Border to allow the Kebabs in, they did this because of you know something that ended 72 years ago, we had them babbling the usual Emotional Blackmail of "but but but they have a duty because of their History" now the damage has been done you want them to run to safety, no they should stay and get the Cultural Enrichment they so supported the Goyim getting, actually relocate hundreds of Kebabs into every Jewish Community, I don't see why the Jewish Communities shouldn't become Multi-Ethnic and Multicultural....it's not just for White European Christians you know that sort of thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's thing right there. You said it. You just MISSED the significance. *EURO *Jewish Groups advocating suicidal rates of immigration.. NOT GERMAN groups.. In fact the density of Jews per 1000 in Germany is 16 times LESS than the USA and about 7 times less than France. THEY -- had no major say in the matter.
> 
> And now apparently -- they are screwed. NOT by JEWISH control of the situation, but by folks supporting political parties against their own best interests.
> 
> No group speaks for Jews. That's demeaning. And if you knew how much disagreement is in any group of 3 or more Jews -- you'd understand why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree, it's impossible for Jews to overpower the entire West.
> 
> The issue is just as big with, if not at times even bigger with Western Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is in God's hands.
> Everything is in God's hands.
> It only appears as though mankind is failing or succeeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's God's fault that Jews, and Western Europeans are both on the brink of extinction, because most of their population is obviously kind of retarded, and extremely weak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a stab at this question...
> What's is God's reaction to people doing what is blatantly not favorable for their future?
Click to expand...


Where was your God during the Holocaust?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's thing right there. You said it. You just MISSED the significance. *EURO *Jewish Groups advocating suicidal rates of immigration.. NOT GERMAN groups.. In fact the density of Jews per 1000 in Germany is 16 times LESS than the USA and about 7 times less than France. THEY -- had no major say in the matter.
> 
> And now apparently -- they are screwed. NOT by JEWISH control of the situation, but by folks supporting political parties against their own best interests.
> 
> No group speaks for Jews. That's demeaning. And if you knew how much disagreement is in any group of 3 or more Jews -- you'd understand why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree, it's impossible for Jews to overpower the entire West.
> 
> The issue is just as big with, if not at times even bigger with Western Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is in God's hands.
> Everything is in God's hands.
> It only appears as though mankind is failing or succeeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's God's fault that Jews, and Western Europeans are both on the brink of extinction, because most of their population is obviously kind of retarded, and extremely weak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a stab at this question...
> What's is God's reaction to people doing what is blatantly not favorable for their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was your God during the Holocaust?
Click to expand...

What were most Jews doing prior to the Holocaust?
Trying to be the best Germans they could be.

What happened immediately after the Holocaust?
God paid back for the blood.
It's now in our hands.

Just like the future success/failure of every nation on earth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree, it's impossible for Jews to overpower the entire West.
> 
> The issue is just as big with, if not at times even bigger with Western Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> That is in God's hands.
> Everything is in God's hands.
> It only appears as though mankind is failing or succeeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's God's fault that Jews, and Western Europeans are both on the brink of extinction, because most of their population is obviously kind of retarded, and extremely weak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a stab at this question...
> What's is God's reaction to people doing what is blatantly not favorable for their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was your God during the Holocaust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were most Jews doing prior to the Holocaust?
> Trying to be the best Germans they could be.
> 
> What happened immediately after the Holocaust?
> God paid back for the blood.
> It's now in our hands.
> 
> Just like the future success/failure of every nation on earth.
Click to expand...


So, you believe God kills people, rather than People?

Sounds like a real jerk to me, especially in the early 20th century when in WW1, WW2, Holodomor, Russian Civil War etc. so many were killed by according to you "God"


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is in God's hands.
> Everything is in God's hands.
> It only appears as though mankind is failing or succeeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's God's fault that Jews, and Western Europeans are both on the brink of extinction, because most of their population is obviously kind of retarded, and extremely weak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a stab at this question...
> What's is God's reaction to people doing what is blatantly not favorable for their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was your God during the Holocaust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were most Jews doing prior to the Holocaust?
> Trying to be the best Germans they could be.
> 
> What happened immediately after the Holocaust?
> God paid back for the blood.
> It's now in our hands.
> 
> Just like the future success/failure of every nation on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you believe God kills people, rather than People?
> 
> Sounds like a real jerk to me, especially in the early 20th century when in WW1, WW2, Holodomor, Russian Civil War etc. so many were killed by according to you "God"
Click to expand...

What was the karma of those nations during these periods?
You speak so lovingly of 1,000 years of illiteracy, ignorance, disease and wanton murder.
God basically enabled them to "succeed" and destroy themselves in their own selfishness.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's God's fault that Jews, and Western Europeans are both on the brink of extinction, because most of their population is obviously kind of retarded, and extremely weak?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a stab at this question...
> What's is God's reaction to people doing what is blatantly not favorable for their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was your God during the Holocaust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were most Jews doing prior to the Holocaust?
> Trying to be the best Germans they could be.
> 
> What happened immediately after the Holocaust?
> God paid back for the blood.
> It's now in our hands.
> 
> Just like the future success/failure of every nation on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you believe God kills people, rather than People?
> 
> Sounds like a real jerk to me, especially in the early 20th century when in WW1, WW2, Holodomor, Russian Civil War etc. so many were killed by according to you "God"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the karma of those nations during these periods?
> You speak so lovingly of 1,000 years of illiteracy, ignorance, disease and wanton murder.
> God basically enabled them to "succeed" and destroy themselves in their own selfishness.[/QUOTE
Click to expand...


So, who's responsible for disease?

Well, according to you God.. No?[


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a stab at this question...
> What's is God's reaction to people doing what is blatantly not favorable for their future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was your God during the Holocaust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were most Jews doing prior to the Holocaust?
> Trying to be the best Germans they could be.
> 
> What happened immediately after the Holocaust?
> God paid back for the blood.
> It's now in our hands.
> 
> Just like the future success/failure of every nation on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you believe God kills people, rather than People?
> 
> Sounds like a real jerk to me, especially in the early 20th century when in WW1, WW2, Holodomor, Russian Civil War etc. so many were killed by according to you "God"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the karma of those nations during these periods?
> You speak so lovingly of 1,000 years of illiteracy, ignorance, disease and wanton murder.
> God basically enabled them to "succeed" and destroy themselves in their own selfishness.[/QUOTE
> 
> So, who's responsible for disease?
> 
> Well, according to you God.. No?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

God accelerates what we give Him.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was your God during the Holocaust?
> 
> 
> 
> What were most Jews doing prior to the Holocaust?
> Trying to be the best Germans they could be.
> 
> What happened immediately after the Holocaust?
> God paid back for the blood.
> It's now in our hands.
> 
> Just like the future success/failure of every nation on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you believe God kills people, rather than People?
> 
> Sounds like a real jerk to me, especially in the early 20th century when in WW1, WW2, Holodomor, Russian Civil War etc. so many were killed by according to you "God"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the karma of those nations during these periods?
> You speak so lovingly of 1,000 years of illiteracy, ignorance, disease and wanton murder.
> God basically enabled them to "succeed" and destroy themselves in their own selfishness.[/QUOTE
> 
> So, who's responsible for disease?
> 
> Well, according to you God.. No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God accelerates what we give Him.
Click to expand...


So, God kills people... But.. He's a nice guy, huh?


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain that post for understanding?
> 
> 
> 
> Look back at the last Gaza/Israel conflict and see who suddenly became Zionists.
> That's right, every assimilated and self-hating Jew on earth suddenly became a Zionist.
> You see, it's easy to be anti-Zionist when your fellow Jews aren't being attacked.
> Deep down inside, even the most embarrassed self hating Jew knows the Arabs hate them, not because oi Israel, but because they're Jews.
> Clear enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, they became Zionists. I have declared that Hamas missile attacks are terrorism. Israel´s attacks on Gaza are far worse, you know, and you can imagine that they play into the hands of Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is blowing up the source of attack worse than the attack?
> Try to answer without sounding stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no source of attack because Hamas is not waiting for the Israelis to respond. They leave the place and Israel bombs a civilian place, maybe with civilians still in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you not to sound stupid...you failed.
> According to your explanation Hamas can remove a missile launcher in less than 30 seconds.
> Not only that, you blame Israel for retaliating *seconds* after an attack.
> Are you really this stupid?
Click to expand...

So you claim 30 seconds after the launch of the Qassam the Israeli response arrives?
Then you are very stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

There very well maybe a God... it's even likely... But Deism would make more sense.

I mean Nature kills people, not God...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

If Human free-Will can kill someone.... Then obviously God doesn't play a role in killing people.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were most Jews doing prior to the Holocaust?
> Trying to be the best Germans they could be.
> 
> What happened immediately after the Holocaust?
> God paid back for the blood.
> It's now in our hands.
> 
> Just like the future success/failure of every nation on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe God kills people, rather than People?
> 
> Sounds like a real jerk to me, especially in the early 20th century when in WW1, WW2, Holodomor, Russian Civil War etc. so many were killed by according to you "God"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the karma of those nations during these periods?
> You speak so lovingly of 1,000 years of illiteracy, ignorance, disease and wanton murder.
> God basically enabled them to "succeed" and destroy themselves in their own selfishness.[/QUOTE
> 
> So, who's responsible for disease?
> 
> Well, according to you God.. No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God accelerates what we give Him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, God kills people... But.. He's a nice guy, huh?
Click to expand...

It's difficult to explain certain concepts in kabbalah on a message board in terse postings.
The universe was created by a Big Bang of light.
Mankind has to take that light and reflect it back in as pure a manner as possible in order for the universe to function properly.
All of Mankind has thus failed in it's mission.
And I respect the fact that you don't believe in anything except that it's the Jews fault.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look back at the last Gaza/Israel conflict and see who suddenly became Zionists.
> That's right, every assimilated and self-hating Jew on earth suddenly became a Zionist.
> You see, it's easy to be anti-Zionist when your fellow Jews aren't being attacked.
> Deep down inside, even the most embarrassed self hating Jew knows the Arabs hate them, not because oi Israel, but because they're Jews.
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, they became Zionists. I have declared that Hamas missile attacks are terrorism. Israel´s attacks on Gaza are far worse, you know, and you can imagine that they play into the hands of Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is blowing up the source of attack worse than the attack?
> Try to answer without sounding stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no source of attack because Hamas is not waiting for the Israelis to respond. They leave the place and Israel bombs a civilian place, maybe with civilians still in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you not to sound stupid...you failed.
> According to your explanation Hamas can remove a missile launcher in less than 30 seconds.
> Not only that, you blame Israel for retaliating *seconds* after an attack.
> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you claim 30 seconds after the launch of the Qassam the Israeli response arrives?
> Then you are very stupid.
Click to expand...

I know many people in the IDF.
They know the moment the missile is fired and respond almost immediately and you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree entirely.
> 
> Austria also was not forced to examine its past. It has a much higher rate of racism than the former West Germany.
> 
> No, the East Germans were not forced to deal with their past at all. While West Germany was going through "denazification" the East wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Antifascism the and the defeat of the Third Reich was a central point in the socialist education of the GDR.
> 
> You can read here what, how Adenauer praised the German soldiers amid applause in the German parliament 1952.
> Ehrenerklärung von Bundeskanzler
> 
> Election Placards FRG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the whole "dealing with the past" bullshit is about to put the blame of the wrongdoing in the Third Reich on the new generations, who did not even lived back then. It is not similar to the "denazification", because it allowed a certain degree of patriotism/nationalism and did not blamed every single person. And the Nuremberg trials stated that the blame is not to be put on the generations that lived in the Third Reich. There is no kin liability.
> I for my part did not do any holocaust or war crimes, do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... and?
> 
> Anti-fascism isn't denazification, it's totally the opposite.
> 
> Anti-fascism is "Nazis are bad"
> Denazification is "you were Nazis and this was bad"
> 
> The blame was give in denazification but not in anti-fascism.
> 
> You may not have done anything in the Holocaust, but that doesn't mean there isn't a national psyche about it.
> 
> West Germany refused to send troops abroad because of
> 
> German collective guilt - Wikipedia
> 
> Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says
> 
> "
> *Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says Schlink*"
> 
> This is an article from 2010.
> 
> "When I grew up, I found there was a sense of guilt even among those who had not committed any crime,"
> 
> Whether you agree with this or not, is neither here nor there. It exists and it exists much more in the former West Germany than former East Germany. The simple fact is the US and UK placed the blame on the West Germans, the Soviets didn't place the blame on the East Germans. They said "you are Communists, it wasn't YOU who did this"
> 
> As a result racism is much higher in the former East Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not going to offload any guilt on my shoulders, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm discussing reality, you can live with your head up your ass all you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real actual reality is I didn´t do it. Period.
Click to expand...


Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, they became Zionists. I have declared that Hamas missile attacks are terrorism. Israel´s attacks on Gaza are far worse, you know, and you can imagine that they play into the hands of Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> How is blowing up the source of attack worse than the attack?
> Try to answer without sounding stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no source of attack because Hamas is not waiting for the Israelis to respond. They leave the place and Israel bombs a civilian place, maybe with civilians still in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you not to sound stupid...you failed.
> According to your explanation Hamas can remove a missile launcher in less than 30 seconds.
> Not only that, you blame Israel for retaliating *seconds* after an attack.
> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you claim 30 seconds after the launch of the Qassam the Israeli response arrives?
> Then you are very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know many people in the IDF.
> They know the moment the missile is fired and respond almost immediately and you are embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...

Even if they respond directly the projectile or missile would need more than 30 seconds. You are babbling nonsense. You surely don´t know IDF soldiers and are misinformed by malicious sources. Or maybe you just make your bullshit up yourself.

However, there is no magic missile start detection system.


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antifascism the and the defeat of the Third Reich was a central point in the socialist education of the GDR.
> 
> You can read here what, how Adenauer praised the German soldiers amid applause in the German parliament 1952.
> Ehrenerklärung von Bundeskanzler
> 
> Election Placards FRG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the whole "dealing with the past" bullshit is about to put the blame of the wrongdoing in the Third Reich on the new generations, who did not even lived back then. It is not similar to the "denazification", because it allowed a certain degree of patriotism/nationalism and did not blamed every single person. And the Nuremberg trials stated that the blame is not to be put on the generations that lived in the Third Reich. There is no kin liability.
> I for my part did not do any holocaust or war crimes, do you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... and?
> 
> Anti-fascism isn't denazification, it's totally the opposite.
> 
> Anti-fascism is "Nazis are bad"
> Denazification is "you were Nazis and this was bad"
> 
> The blame was give in denazification but not in anti-fascism.
> 
> You may not have done anything in the Holocaust, but that doesn't mean there isn't a national psyche about it.
> 
> West Germany refused to send troops abroad because of
> 
> German collective guilt - Wikipedia
> 
> Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says
> 
> "
> *Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says Schlink*"
> 
> This is an article from 2010.
> 
> "When I grew up, I found there was a sense of guilt even among those who had not committed any crime,"
> 
> Whether you agree with this or not, is neither here nor there. It exists and it exists much more in the former West Germany than former East Germany. The simple fact is the US and UK placed the blame on the West Germans, the Soviets didn't place the blame on the East Germans. They said "you are Communists, it wasn't YOU who did this"
> 
> As a result racism is much higher in the former East Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not going to offload any guilt on my shoulders, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm discussing reality, you can live with your head up your ass all you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real actual reality is I didn´t do it. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?
Click to expand...

Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is blowing up the source of attack worse than the attack?
> Try to answer without sounding stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no source of attack because Hamas is not waiting for the Israelis to respond. They leave the place and Israel bombs a civilian place, maybe with civilians still in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you not to sound stupid...you failed.
> According to your explanation Hamas can remove a missile launcher in less than 30 seconds.
> Not only that, you blame Israel for retaliating *seconds* after an attack.
> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you claim 30 seconds after the launch of the Qassam the Israeli response arrives?
> Then you are very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know many people in the IDF.
> They know the moment the missile is fired and respond almost immediately and you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if they respond directly the projectile or missile would need more than 30 seconds. You are babbling nonsense. You surely don´t know IDF soldiers and are misinformed by malicious sources. Or maybe you just make your bullshit up yourself.
> 
> However, there is no magic missile start detection system.
Click to expand...

You are an idiot.
How do you think Iron Dome works, you moron?
Israel doesn't even brag that they are way past Iron Dome.
What they have detects unusual heat sources and responds appropriately almost immediately.
It's obvious from the Jew hating theme in your postings that what bothers you is that not enough Jews have been murdered.
Hamas is in deep shit and they well know it.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... and?
> 
> Anti-fascism isn't denazification, it's totally the opposite.
> 
> Anti-fascism is "Nazis are bad"
> Denazification is "you were Nazis and this was bad"
> 
> The blame was give in denazification but not in anti-fascism.
> 
> You may not have done anything in the Holocaust, but that doesn't mean there isn't a national psyche about it.
> 
> West Germany refused to send troops abroad because of
> 
> German collective guilt - Wikipedia
> 
> Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says
> 
> "
> *Germany has yet to rid itself of its guilt over the Nazis, says Schlink*"
> 
> This is an article from 2010.
> 
> "When I grew up, I found there was a sense of guilt even among those who had not committed any crime,"
> 
> Whether you agree with this or not, is neither here nor there. It exists and it exists much more in the former West Germany than former East Germany. The simple fact is the US and UK placed the blame on the West Germans, the Soviets didn't place the blame on the East Germans. They said "you are Communists, it wasn't YOU who did this"
> 
> As a result racism is much higher in the former East Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to offload any guilt on my shoulders, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm discussing reality, you can live with your head up your ass all you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real actual reality is I didn´t do it. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
Click to expand...


Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not. 

I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past. 

So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no source of attack because Hamas is not waiting for the Israelis to respond. They leave the place and Israel bombs a civilian place, maybe with civilians still in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you not to sound stupid...you failed.
> According to your explanation Hamas can remove a missile launcher in less than 30 seconds.
> Not only that, you blame Israel for retaliating *seconds* after an attack.
> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you claim 30 seconds after the launch of the Qassam the Israeli response arrives?
> Then you are very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know many people in the IDF.
> They know the moment the missile is fired and respond almost immediately and you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if they respond directly the projectile or missile would need more than 30 seconds. You are babbling nonsense. You surely don´t know IDF soldiers and are misinformed by malicious sources. Or maybe you just make your bullshit up yourself.
> 
> However, there is no magic missile start detection system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot.
> How do you think Iron Dome works, you moron?
> Israel doesn't even brag that they are way past Iron Dome.
> What they have detects unusual heat sources and responds appropriately almost immediately.
> It's obvious from the Jew hating theme in your postings that what bothers you is that not enough Jews have been murdered.
> Hamas is in deep shit and they well know it.
Click to expand...

Iron Dome is based on fast missiles to counter the short time they have to react. Even if Iron Dome was able to detect a rocket launch, and it is not, it couldn´t know where the missile is going to. Iron dome ascertains the path of a rocket based on its trajectory, so it is clear the rocket is already underway. It must be very precise to intercept a rocket and its success rate is disputed.

Most important, it is not a retaliation system but an interception system. Your cluelessness is only outmatched by the bullshit you accuse me of.


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to offload any guilt on my shoulders, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discussing reality, you can live with your head up your ass all you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real actual reality is I didn´t do it. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
Click to expand...

I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you not to sound stupid...you failed.
> According to your explanation Hamas can remove a missile launcher in less than 30 seconds.
> Not only that, you blame Israel for retaliating *seconds* after an attack.
> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> So you claim 30 seconds after the launch of the Qassam the Israeli response arrives?
> Then you are very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know many people in the IDF.
> They know the moment the missile is fired and respond almost immediately and you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if they respond directly the projectile or missile would need more than 30 seconds. You are babbling nonsense. You surely don´t know IDF soldiers and are misinformed by malicious sources. Or maybe you just make your bullshit up yourself.
> 
> However, there is no magic missile start detection system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot.
> How do you think Iron Dome works, you moron?
> Israel doesn't even brag that they are way past Iron Dome.
> What they have detects unusual heat sources and responds appropriately almost immediately.
> It's obvious from the Jew hating theme in your postings that what bothers you is that not enough Jews have been murdered.
> Hamas is in deep shit and they well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iron Dome is based on fast missiles to counter the short time they have to react. Even if Iron Dome was able to detect a rocket launch, and it is not, it couldn´t know where the missile is going to. Iron dome ascertains the path of a rocket based on its trajectory, so it is clear the rocket is already underway. It must be very precise to intercept a rocket and its success rate is disputed.
> 
> Most important, it is not a retaliation system but an interception system. Your cluelessness is only outmatched by the bullshit you accuse me of.
Click to expand...

I believe I just stated that Israel is way past Iron Dome, even though they don't publicize it.
They are, in fact, entering an even further phase of *aggression* as opposed to *defense* because they're tired of dealing with Arab 
bullshit.
And yes, the Arab world is fully aware of this and shitting in their pants.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discussing reality, you can live with your head up your ass all you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Real actual reality is I didn´t do it. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
Click to expand...


Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?

You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.

Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.

Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.

Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.

It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library

Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?

"
*Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"

You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt. 

Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever. 

The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".

The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.

In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.






Membership is most in the East. 

Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real actual reality is I didn´t do it. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
Click to expand...

-

What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?

Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
Click to expand...


The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you claim 30 seconds after the launch of the Qassam the Israeli response arrives?
> Then you are very stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> I know many people in the IDF.
> They know the moment the missile is fired and respond almost immediately and you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if they respond directly the projectile or missile would need more than 30 seconds. You are babbling nonsense. You surely don´t know IDF soldiers and are misinformed by malicious sources. Or maybe you just make your bullshit up yourself.
> 
> However, there is no magic missile start detection system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot.
> How do you think Iron Dome works, you moron?
> Israel doesn't even brag that they are way past Iron Dome.
> What they have detects unusual heat sources and responds appropriately almost immediately.
> It's obvious from the Jew hating theme in your postings that what bothers you is that not enough Jews have been murdered.
> Hamas is in deep shit and they well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iron Dome is based on fast missiles to counter the short time they have to react. Even if Iron Dome was able to detect a rocket launch, and it is not, it couldn´t know where the missile is going to. Iron dome ascertains the path of a rocket based on its trajectory, so it is clear the rocket is already underway. It must be very precise to intercept a rocket and its success rate is disputed.
> 
> Most important, it is not a retaliation system but an interception system. Your cluelessness is only outmatched by the bullshit you accuse me of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I just stated that Israel is way past Iron Dome, even though they don't publicize it.
> They are, in fact, entering an even further phase of *aggression* as opposed to *defense* because they're tired of dealing with Arab
> bullshit.
> And yes, the Arab world is fully aware of this and shitting in their pants.
Click to expand...

What now? Iron Fist?


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real actual reality is I didn´t do it. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
Click to expand...

You cannot talk about a national psyche when there is no national identity. Again, the east was raped and plucked after the reunification.
Result Die Linke (formally SED) 2017:






You see, the people are not happy with Kohl´s "prospering landscapes".


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
Click to expand...

Ha! They are where Adolf was made and many frenetically celebrated him.


----------



## gtopa1

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
Click to expand...


Zionism: (in southern Africa) a religious movement represented by a group of independent Churches which practise a form of Christianity incorporating elements of traditional African beliefs.

Oh: THOSE Zionists. Dunno anything about them.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot talk about a national psyche when there is no national identity. Again, the east was raped and plucked after the reunification.
> Result Die Linke (formally SED) 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the people are not happy with Kohl´s "prospering landscapes".
Click to expand...


National identity, patriotism,is not  exactly encouraged  in Germany. The only time it comes to the fore is in international football/soccer games.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot talk about a national psyche when there is no national identity. Again, the east was raped and plucked after the reunification.
> Result Die Linke (formally SED) 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the people are not happy with Kohl´s "prospering landscapes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National identity, patriotism,is not  exactly encouraged  in Germany. The only time it comes to the fore is in international football/soccer games.
Click to expand...

True. 
Votes by age show that young people tend to vote right while older tend to vote left in the former GDR.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know how you feel about Jews.  You haven’t kept it bottled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even mention Jews. I said Zionism.
> I do not have a view on Jews. I don´t care. Why should I care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism: (in southern Africa) a religious movement represented by a group of independent Churches which practise a form of Christianity incorporating elements of traditional African beliefs.
> 
> Oh: THOSE Zionists. Dunno anything about them.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


There are Methodist and other non conformist churches in Wales UK, called ZION. Saw some in Cornwall too.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot talk about a national psyche when there is no national identity. Again, the east was raped and plucked after the reunification.
> Result Die Linke (formally SED) 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the people are not happy with Kohl´s "prospering landscapes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National identity, patriotism,is not  exactly encouraged  in Germany. The only time it comes to the fore is in international football/soccer games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> Votes by age show that young people tend to vote right while older tend to vote left in the former GDR.
Click to expand...


Germany has changed  shape and size too many times in its history.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot talk about a national psyche when there is no national identity. Again, the east was raped and plucked after the reunification.
> Result Die Linke (formally SED) 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the people are not happy with Kohl´s "prospering landscapes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National identity, patriotism,is not  exactly encouraged  in Germany. The only time it comes to the fore is in international football/soccer games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> Votes by age show that young people tend to vote right while older tend to vote left in the former GDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has changed  shape and size too many times in its history.
Click to expand...

Nothing unusual in Europe


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot talk about a national psyche when there is no national identity. Again, the east was raped and plucked after the reunification.
> Result Die Linke (formally SED) 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the people are not happy with Kohl´s "prospering landscapes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National identity, patriotism,is not  exactly encouraged  in Germany. The only time it comes to the fore is in international football/soccer games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> Votes by age show that young people tend to vote right while older tend to vote left in the former GDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany has changed  shape and size too many times in its history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing unusual in Europe
Click to expand...


Germany more so.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
Click to expand...


Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?

East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
Click to expand...

That´s not about racism. Germans were sick of non-sovereignty. Many voted for the communists, too. Particularly angry were the Germans in their eastern Germany, don´t you think?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
Click to expand...


You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck is this about you? I'm not talking about YOU. Are you that self fucking centered that everything has to revolve around you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is about me. You tell me to "deal with the past" and thus are creating some kind of guilt, responsibility or whatever. There is nothing like that cause I didn´t do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot talk about a national psyche when there is no national identity. Again, the east was raped and plucked after the reunification.
> Result Die Linke (formally SED) 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the people are not happy with Kohl´s "prospering landscapes".
Click to expand...


Of course people aren't happy with what Kohl told them, he fucking lied, told them the sweet words they wanted to hear, just like Obama did, just like Trump did... nothing new there.

I'm not sure why you link identity with psyche, they're two very different things. Firstly, we're talking about the psyche of the WEST GERMANS here. Not the East Germans. The West's psyche has been one of guilt. The East's psyche isn't. That's what my argument is. 

That the East votes more for die Linke is neither here nor there right now. The East was a Communist country and a lot of people could have got out before the wall went up, and those who got out would have been the right wingers, so it's hardly surprising a part far to the left does well in the former East Germany.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! They are where Adolf was made and many frenetically celebrated him.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know that perfectly well.

I also know that 40% of Concentration Camp commanders came from Austria and 25% of camp workers came from Austria and when Hitler walked back into his country, a lot of people cheered. 

But the problem here is that we're not talking about where Hitler was from, we're talking about something THAT HAPPENED. 

We're talking about West Germany taking on the guilt from the Nazis because they were controlled by the West, they were free to talk about such things and they found something abhorrent in what had happened. 

Whereas the Austrians were basically told, and basically convinced themselves, that this had nothing to do with them. The Anschluss was the Germans taking over their country, a GERMAN Hitler taking over and supposedly forcing Austria to participate. We're also talking about the Soviets not bothering too much with Denazification other than making sure people were good Communists, and then not having the debates the West had over what had happened, because the Soviets didn't care. This wasn't about morals for them, it was about power and superiority. 

For the West they realized Nazis made good anti-Communists, so they stopped the denazification process after the big fish got fried, but they didn't want true Nazism back, they wanted Nazi-lite, so they pushed the guilt, the West Germans also wanted to deal with their past. 

That's what we're talking about, stick to the program.


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you reading what I write or not? Seems not.
> 
> I'm not telling you to deal with the past. I'm telling you that people in the former WEST GERMANY were forced to deal with their past.
> 
> So, next time you come across one of my posts, I'd appreciate it if you read it, rather than pretending you know what it says before you've read it. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic? 

Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?

As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....


----------



## Bleipriester

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! They are where Adolf was made and many frenetically celebrated him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that perfectly well.
> 
> I also know that 40% of Concentration Camp commanders came from Austria and 25% of camp workers came from Austria and when Hitler walked back into his country, a lot of people cheered.
> 
> But the problem here is that we're not talking about where Hitler was from, we're talking about something THAT HAPPENED.
> 
> We're talking about West Germany taking on the guilt from the Nazis because they were controlled by the West, they were free to talk about such things and they found something abhorrent in what had happened.
> 
> Whereas the Austrians were basically told, and basically convinced themselves, that this had nothing to do with them. The Anschluss was the Germans taking over their country, a GERMAN Hitler taking over and supposedly forcing Austria to participate. We're also talking about the Soviets not bothering too much with Denazification other than making sure people were good Communists, and then not having the debates the West had over what had happened, because the Soviets didn't care. This wasn't about morals for them, it was about power and superiority.
> 
> For the West they realized Nazis made good anti-Communists, so they stopped the denazification process after the big fish got fried, but they didn't want true Nazism back, they wanted Nazi-lite, so they pushed the guilt, the West Germans also wanted to deal with their past.
> 
> That's what we're talking about, stick to the program.
Click to expand...

The West Germans did not want to "deal with the past". And they were not forced to the way it is today. It´s not "dealing with the past", it is learning how evil Germany is. I was in a West German School and here is the official history:
1933: Big Bang
1933: Nazi take over
1933 - 1945: Holocaust

And you are wrong about East Germany, too. There were no Soviets, the GDR was not part of the USSR. In GDR, the indoctrination was even worse but maybe different, since the GDR had some parallels to the Third Reich, for example a government youth (FDJ - ask Merkel, she was a functionary in the FDJ*). Racism, however was none of those. The WWII mainly took place between Germany and Russia, the rest is peanuts. And the Soviets now were the big brother of the Germans.

*For example: Secretary for agitation and propaganda


----------



## Mindful

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
Click to expand...


I don't get the connection either. Unless he means the Irish Republic was sympathetic to Nazi Germany during WW2.


----------



## fncceo

Mindful said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get the connection either. Unless he means the Irish Republic was sympathetic to Nazi Germany during WW2.
Click to expand...


The Irish Republic was neutral in World War II despite the fact that Germans often attacked Irish shipping and bombed the Irish homeland.


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get the connection either. Unless he means the Irish Republic was sympathetic to Nazi Germany during WW2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Irish Republic was neutral in World War II despite the fact that Germans often attacked Irish shipping and bombed the Irish homeland.
Click to expand...


Officially.

The Germans were fighting the British. And how does the old saying go? 

_The enemy of my enemy is my friend....

Irish Republicanism and Nazi Germany | Queen's University Belfast_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
Click to expand...


Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.

I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.

Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.

Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still disagree with your thesis why there is more right-wing attitude in the east and I already explained why it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
Click to expand...


Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
And 
giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
Click to expand...


You forgot the religious component in Ireland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the religious component in Ireland.
Click to expand...


Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.

Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the religious component in Ireland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.
> 
> Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.
Click to expand...


You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.

There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
Click to expand...

Haha! Never happened! You´re funny guy, do you know?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the religious component in Ireland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.
> 
> Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
Click to expand...


There used to be, sure.

Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.

Check  out some of these maps.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
Click to expand...


Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.

My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.

Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the religious component in Ireland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.
> 
> Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
Click to expand...


^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
Click to expand...


So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland from the EU?
Frigging hilarious.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the religious component in Ireland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.
> 
> Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
Click to expand...


I think racism is a good thing.
Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.


----------



## Correll

Bleipriester said:


> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT




If you import a population you import their culture.


Anyone who is surprised by this is a moron, and should be reclassified as not competent to manage their own affairs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
Click to expand...


How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.

We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
Click to expand...


There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the religious component in Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.
> 
> Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
Click to expand...


What do you mean "our equals"?

Who are _our?_


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
Click to expand...



An economy will bounce back someday.


you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the religious component in Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.
> 
> Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
Click to expand...


You need to make that mind up, either you bash nations you insist are racist or you are a racist you cannot do both. If you are a racist then stop bashing nations YOU insist are racist, logic dictates if YOU are a racist then the nations you are bashing you should worship.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! They are where Adolf was made and many frenetically celebrated him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that perfectly well.
> 
> I also know that 40% of Concentration Camp commanders came from Austria and 25% of camp workers came from Austria and when Hitler walked back into his country, a lot of people cheered.
> 
> But the problem here is that we're not talking about where Hitler was from, we're talking about something THAT HAPPENED.
> 
> We're talking about West Germany taking on the guilt from the Nazis because they were controlled by the West, they were free to talk about such things and they found something abhorrent in what had happened.
> 
> Whereas the Austrians were basically told, and basically convinced themselves, that this had nothing to do with them. The Anschluss was the Germans taking over their country, a GERMAN Hitler taking over and supposedly forcing Austria to participate. We're also talking about the Soviets not bothering too much with Denazification other than making sure people were good Communists, and then not having the debates the West had over what had happened, because the Soviets didn't care. This wasn't about morals for them, it was about power and superiority.
> 
> For the West they realized Nazis made good anti-Communists, so they stopped the denazification process after the big fish got fried, but they didn't want true Nazism back, they wanted Nazi-lite, so they pushed the guilt, the West Germans also wanted to deal with their past.
> 
> That's what we're talking about, stick to the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The West Germans did not want to "deal with the past". And they were not forced to the way it is today. It´s not "dealing with the past", it is learning how evil Germany is. I was in a West German School and here is the official history:
> 1933: Big Bang
> 1933: Nazi take over
> 1933 - 1945: Holocaust
> 
> And you are wrong about East Germany, too. There were no Soviets, the GDR was not part of the USSR. In GDR, the indoctrination was even worse but maybe different, since the GDR had some parallels to the Third Reich, for example a government youth (FDJ - ask Merkel, she was a functionary in the FDJ*). Racism, however was none of those. The WWII mainly took place between Germany and Russia, the rest is peanuts. And the Soviets now were the big brother of the Germans.
> 
> *For example: Secretary for agitation and propaganda
Click to expand...


You aren't making an argument, you're just saying something didn't happen. I can't respond to nothing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
Click to expand...


Germany's a worse enemy than the U.S.A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.
> 
> Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to make that mind up, either you bash nations you insist are racist or you are a racist you cannot do both. If you are a racist then stop bashing nations YOU insist are racist, logic dictates if YOU are a racist then the nations you are bashing you should worship.
Click to expand...


I don't bash Racism, I bash Imperialism, and Genocide.

Therefor I don't like Germany at any point in their history.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.
> 
> Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "our equals"?
> 
> Who are _our?_
Click to expand...


There's no such thing as racial equality...


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to make that mind up, either you bash nations you insist are racist or you are a racist you cannot do both. If you are a racist then stop bashing nations YOU insist are racist, logic dictates if YOU are a racist then the nations you are bashing you should worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't bash Racism, I bash Imperialism, and Genocide.
> 
> Therefor I don't like Germany at any point in their history.
Click to expand...


How do you see them at this point?


----------



## Cossack1483

Between the invasion of Germany and the "weinsteining" of america ; "the usual suspects" have shot themselves in the foot.  OY!!!


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "our equals"?
> 
> Who are _our?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as racial equality...
Click to expand...


Someone has to decide these things.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to make that mind up, either you bash nations you insist are racist or you are a racist you cannot do both. If you are a racist then stop bashing nations YOU insist are racist, logic dictates if YOU are a racist then the nations you are bashing you should worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't bash Racism, I bash Imperialism, and Genocide.
> 
> Therefor I don't like Germany at any point in their history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you see them at this point?
Click to expand...


Germany today is an anti-Racist bully... Using it's power to threaten those who don't take in Islamic refugees.


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not talk about that instead of going off into the realms of nonsense?
> 
> You made your argument, I came back at it, then you went off on one.
> 
> Most of your point was "you can see this here" rather than actually making your own point with your own presentation.
> 
> Denazification happened under the British and American sectors, it did not happen under the Soviet sector. Racism in Germany is more prevalent in Soviet sectors that became the former East Germany.
> 
> Whether you committed crimes in WW2 isn't the issue here. The issue here is that West Germany people felt this guilt even though they didn't do anything.
> 
> It's part of the national psyche. You don't have to agree with this psyche or attitude, but it's clearly there. There are enough articles about it to fill a large library
> 
> Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?
> 
> "
> *Are Today's Germans Morally Responsible for the Holocaust?*"
> 
> You wouldn't write such an article if Germany didn't feel a certain amount of collective guilt.
> 
> Denazification can mean various things. You could say the East carried out Denazification in that they had "re-education camps", but this was to make people "good Communists" or whatever.
> 
> The BIG difference between East Germany and West Germany was the "collective guilt".
> 
> The NPD existed in Germany from 1964. In 1969 they gained their highest ever West German result of 3.6% and then went downhill from there never to get above 1% again in West Germany.
> 
> In 2005 and 2009 they moved up to 1.8% of the vote, the best since 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Membership is most in the East.
> 
> Now your argument was about unemployment. Well, the NPD started to do better in 2005. At this time unemployment in Germany hit a high. However unemployment DROPPED in the years after. By 2013 unemployment was much lower, okay it was still a bit higher in the former East Germany, but it was still much lower. So why the support for the NPD?
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
Click to expand...


So, Ireland is the same as everywhere else. Great. And? 

Racism isn't necessarily inherent within a people. The Austrians are mostly Germanic, like the Germans, and the West Germans are different to the East Germans, and it's not about genetics. It's about how things have been dealt with in their past.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "our equals"?
> 
> Who are _our?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as racial equality...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone has to decide these things.
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have for racial equality?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> What about Austria the East Germans who didn't become Communist?
> 
> Why are they much more Nationalist than other German speakers too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Ireland is the same as everywhere else. Great. And?
> 
> Racism isn't necessarily inherent within a people. The Austrians are mostly Germanic, like the Germans, and the West Germans are different to the East Germans, and it's not about genetics. It's about how things have been dealt with in their past.
Click to expand...


Austrians don't come out as Germanic's in their DNA,

Genetic PCA plots make them out as Czech-Italian mixes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
Click to expand...


We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Ireland is the same as everywhere else. Great. And?
> 
> Racism isn't necessarily inherent within a people. The Austrians are mostly Germanic, like the Germans, and the West Germans are different to the East Germans, and it's not about genetics. It's about how things have been dealt with in their past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians don't come out as Germanic's in their DNA,
> 
> Genetic PCA plots make them out as Czech-Italian mixes.
Click to expand...


^^^^ What horsecrap you post.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic Ireland, and Catholic France are heavily anti-Racist.
> 
> Catholic nations like  Poland, Italy, Austria, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary on the other hand are quite racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "our equals"?
> 
> Who are _our?_
Click to expand...


This is Sobieski's equal:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Ireland is the same as everywhere else. Great. And?
> 
> Racism isn't necessarily inherent within a people. The Austrians are mostly Germanic, like the Germans, and the West Germans are different to the East Germans, and it's not about genetics. It's about how things have been dealt with in their past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians don't come out as Germanic's in their DNA,
> 
> Genetic PCA plots make them out as Czech-Italian mixes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ What horsecrap you post.
Click to expand...


Genetic PCA plot below.

No wonder why Austrians have more in common with Slavs, and Italians in beliefs, rather than other Germanic's.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Ireland is the same as everywhere else. Great. And?
> 
> Racism isn't necessarily inherent within a people. The Austrians are mostly Germanic, like the Germans, and the West Germans are different to the East Germans, and it's not about genetics. It's about how things have been dealt with in their past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians don't come out as Germanic's in their DNA,
> 
> Genetic PCA plots make them out as Czech-Italian mixes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ What horsecrap you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic PCA plot below.
> 
> No wonder why Austrians have more in common with Slavs, and Italians in beliefs, rather than other Germanic's.
Click to expand...


^^^^ What horsecrap you post Troll Boi. You are one of those nuts are you? Thought so.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "our equals"?
> 
> Who are _our?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Sobieski's equal:
> 
> View attachment 166415
Click to expand...


The result is that when people of shared beliefs get together, oxytocin is released and it makes them feel good, reinforcing their behavior. It then makes them more likely to stick to those beliefs and shun those who don’t agree, all in the evolutionary pursuit of fostering an in-group of companions who will stick together, protect each other, and love each other.

So MDMA doesn't make you racist. But in an environment of intense shared experience, like a rave, it can deeply intensify a kind of single-minded, delusional fanaticism and make you feel like everything and everyone around you is great—which is closely connected to how racists become more racist during street marches and Christians become more Christian when they have a preacher screaming at them in tongues.

Can MDMA Make You Racist?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.
Click to expand...


I'm sure many Poles don't like the new Prime Minister of Poland, either... Since he's a Jewish banker.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.
Click to expand...



The fear of Russia, is a problem but forcing them to take in muslims is not an answer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the Northern Ireland issue.
> 
> There used to be irrational hatred towards Catholics from Protestants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to make that mind up, either you bash nations you insist are racist or you are a racist you cannot do both. If you are a racist then stop bashing nations YOU insist are racist, logic dictates if YOU are a racist then the nations you are bashing you should worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't bash Racism, I bash Imperialism, and Genocide.
> 
> Therefor I don't like Germany at any point in their history.
Click to expand...


Yet you were in a thread last week with several of us who are in this thread and you were commenting that ALL of Germany must be wiped off the map ie. Genocide.

Do you want me to get those posts you made and post them in this thread? Or are you going to just repeat your call for Genocide yourself?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be, sure.
> 
> Now, as we speak Ireland is among the least racist in Europe.
> 
> Check  out some of these maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You are one of the most racist people at this forum, so pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism is a good thing.
> Thinking Blacks, Muslims, Gypsies, and Hispanics are our equals, is very simple-minded, and non-functioning for our societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to make that mind up, either you bash nations you insist are racist or you are a racist you cannot do both. If you are a racist then stop bashing nations YOU insist are racist, logic dictates if YOU are a racist then the nations you are bashing you should worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't bash Racism, I bash Imperialism, and Genocide.
> 
> Therefor I don't like Germany at any point in their history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you were in a thread last week with several of us who are in this thread and you were commenting that ALL of Germany must be wiped off the map ie. Genocide.
> 
> Do you want me to get those posts you made and post them in this thread? Or are you going to just repeat your call for Genocide yourself?
Click to expand...


Many Germans had no problem wiping Poland off the map in the Partitions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of Russia, is a problem but forcing them to take in muslims is not an answer.
Click to expand...


Okay we can force them to just take in the Sub-Saharan Africans that nobody else wants, get those Poles Culturally Enriched with some Jungle Bunnies.


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure many Poles don't like the new Prime Minister of Poland, either... Since he's a Jewish banker.
Click to expand...


Well, a Kosher hotel has opened in Kracow. The first since the Holocaust.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

But, back to the topic of the OP.

Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.

Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure many Poles don't like the new Prime Minister of Poland, either... Since he's a Jewish banker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, a Kosher hotel has opened in Kracow. The first since the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


^^^^ WTF that was fast, he's only been Prime Minister since Monday six days.


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?



At this point in time, I'm trying to figure out where you're coming from.


----------



## Correll

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?




They have been infected with liberalism. SO, yes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been infected with liberalism. SO, yes.
Click to expand...


Jews invented Liberalism??????

Eduard Bernstein = founder of Liberal Social Democracy.

Karl Marx = founder of Marxism.

Franz Boas = founder of anti-Racism equality in Anthropology.

Richard Lewontin = founder of genetic equality in genetics.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?



What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
Click to expand...


Probably not..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in time, I'm trying to figure out where you're coming from.
Click to expand...


Why is that hard to figure out?


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
Click to expand...


Some of Poland's borders are in what was formerly Germany. Similar applies to Poland and Ukraine.

I was in a hotel in the Upper Silesian mountains once, in the bar, watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> My opinion on Poland now is changed, Beata Szydło who is very popular with the population because of that Independence Day situation and The Usual Suspects From Outside demanding she do something and she did not, she has been forced to resign and Poland now has Mateusz Morawiecki as Prime Minister a man who cannot be a Patriot like Beata Szydło, she is hardcore on no Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans being in Poland and well I now go 180 in the other way I am praying to Our Lord that the EU Commission make good on the sanctions on Poland threat and pull ALL of the money the EU gives you and that this Mateusz Morawiecki has to give in and Open Polands Borders, I want Poland flooded with Muslims and Africans, Poland needs the Cultural Enrichment.
> 
> Filthy Polish peasant that you are, my nation has a hardcore Patriotic Government to be sworn in on Monday and I add there is NOTHING racist about wanting to preserve and protect your Culture and Heritage, so stop babbling about how we are more racist than Ireland....Ireland a nation who for nearly 100 years fought the British for a United Ireland of the Irish, Ireland for the Irish now have a half Bombay Indian Homo as their Prime Minister who is committed to allowing more Muslims and Africans into Ireland so Ireland wants to Culturally Commit Suicide to illustrate how racist they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of Russia, is a problem but forcing them to take in muslims is not an answer.
Click to expand...


Fearing Russia to an extent is pretty normal.
Same with other big powers like China, and the U.S.A.


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in time, I'm trying to figure out where you're coming from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that hard to figure out?
Click to expand...


Didn't say it was hard. Couldn't you just clarify your position?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of Poland's borders are in what was formerly Germany. Similar applies to Poland and Ukraine.
> 
> I was in a hotel in the Upper Silesian mountains once, in the bar, watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles.
Click to expand...


Silesians are a Lechite tribe, or Polish tribe.

Actually the name Berlin comes from the Polabian word for Swamp, who Polabian's were a Lechite tribe, or Polish tribe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
Click to expand...


As soon as I was told that Beata Szydło a Polish Patriot who was elected in a LANDSLIDE and who is VERY popular with the population, as soon as I was told that she was strong armed from OUTSIDE POLAND to resign and from OUTSIDE POLAND Mateusz Morawiecki who is not a Patriot and has no history within Law and Justice - he only joined them in 2015 - that he had been APPOINTED to be Prime Minister the first thought I had was there goes Poland his instinct is to Culturally Enrich Poland as revenge and he will not be able to stop himself and not only that here comes the full on Propaganda Guilt Trip for the population, Poland is totally fucked now.

The only way Poland survives is if this Mateusz Morawiecki is somehow removed, he is toxic to the health of the Polish nation and the population.


----------



## Mindful

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of Poland's borders are in what was formerly Germany. Similar applies to Poland and Ukraine.
> 
> I was in a hotel in the Upper Silesian mountains once, in the bar, watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silesians are a Lechite tribe, or Polish tribe.
> 
> Actually the name Berlin comes from the Polabian word for Swamp, who Polabian's were a Lechite tribe, or Polish tribe.
Click to expand...


There are all sorts of tribes living within one defined nation. You can move west to the German French Alsace border with this argument. There's even a language spoken in the border areas, which is neither German nor French. Yet could be both.

One sees many Germans with Slavic features, and names. I was talking to a German guy the other night who looked like a Swede. But they consider themselves to be German.

Besides, I was talking about defined territories and borders. Artificially constructed of course.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of Poland's borders are in what was formerly Germany. Similar applies to Poland and Ukraine.
> 
> I was in a hotel in the Upper Silesian mountains once, in the bar, watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles.
Click to expand...


Poland should be again Partitioned they are squatting on some earth that is not theirs, I like the below 1772-1795 Partitions of Poland:





*"watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles."*

Which means nothing because they are not allowed to sing the FULL thing ONLY the third stanza.

Instead of ONLY being allowed to sing the third stanza, abandon the third stanza and the crap about unity and justice and freedom and ONLY sing the first two stanzas bring back standing TOGETHER for _protection and defence_ and German LOYALTY to _nation_ ie. _Patriotism_, WTF they are told by OTHERS by non-Germans that they cannot even sing their FULL National Anthem, time to tell those OTHERS to fuck off.


----------



## Correll

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of Russia, is a problem but forcing them to take in muslims is not an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fearing Russia to an extent is pretty normal.
> Same with other big powers like China, and the U.S.A.
Click to expand...



We shouldn't.

Without the COmmunist ideology, Russia is not threat to US. 


Nor to China for that matter.


With the Ukraine and Belarus between you, I don't think Russia is much of a threat to you either. They are a declining people.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of Poland's borders are in what was formerly Germany. Similar applies to Poland and Ukraine.
> 
> I was in a hotel in the Upper Silesian mountains once, in the bar, watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland should be again Partitioned they are squatting on some earth that is not theirs, I like the below 1772-1795 Partitions of Poland:
> 
> View attachment 166417
> 
> *"watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles."*
> 
> Which means nothing because they are not allowed to sing the FULL thing ONLY the third stanza.
> 
> Instead of ONLY being allowed to sing the third stanza, abandon the third stanza and the crap about unity and justice and freedom and ONLY sing the first two stanzas bring back standing TOGETHER for _protection and defence_ and German LOYALTY to _nation_ ie. _Patriotism_, WTF they are told by OTHERS by non-Germans that they cannot even sing their FULL National Anthem, time to tell those OTHERS to fuck off.
Click to expand...


That applies to within Germany. Didn't in Poland.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're praying for sanctions upon Poland for the EU?
> Frigging hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of Russia, is a problem but forcing them to take in muslims is not an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fearing Russia to an extent is pretty normal.
> Same with other big powers like China, and the U.S.A.
Click to expand...


In the below thread of yours you posted many of the same rants you have posted in this thread and again you were ranting at Blei and me and indulging in your irrational hatred.

But your below OP is of course why without warning OUTSIDE FORCES were publicly screaming for something to be done about what is in your OP take it upon themselves to strong arm Beata Szydło to resign and they appoint the unelected Mateusz Morawiecki to run a nation that is 87% Roman Catholic and Patriotic and he is the opposite of both and he will if not removed find a way against the populations wishes to flood Poland with Muslims and Africans.

That is what you should be concerning yourself with, not irrational rants about things that finished decades and in cases Centuries ago, they are NOT relevant to today, Poland about to get fucked by a Traitor who is loyal to OTHERS is relevant to Polands future and the future of Poland remaining Polish and Roman Catholic.

Also in the below thread I repeatedly told you I have many Polish friends and all the Poles I have met would not agree with your irrationality, you essentially are only here to cause division and ugly arguments.

The biggest Nationalist event Polish Independence day.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of Poland's borders are in what was formerly Germany. Similar applies to Poland and Ukraine.
> 
> I was in a hotel in the Upper Silesian mountains once, in the bar, watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland should be again Partitioned they are squatting on some earth that is not theirs, I like the below 1772-1795 Partitions of Poland:
> 
> View attachment 166417
> 
> *"watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles."*
> 
> Which means nothing because they are not allowed to sing the FULL thing ONLY the third stanza.
> 
> Instead of ONLY being allowed to sing the third stanza, abandon the third stanza and the crap about unity and justice and freedom and ONLY sing the first two stanzas bring back standing TOGETHER for _protection and defence_ and German LOYALTY to _nation_ ie. _Patriotism_, WTF they are told by OTHERS by non-Germans that they cannot even sing their FULL National Anthem, time to tell those OTHERS to fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That applies to within Germany. Didn't in Poland.
Click to expand...


I was not refering to Poland though.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many people in the IDF.
> They know the moment the missile is fired and respond almost immediately and you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they respond directly the projectile or missile would need more than 30 seconds. You are babbling nonsense. You surely don´t know IDF soldiers and are misinformed by malicious sources. Or maybe you just make your bullshit up yourself.
> 
> However, there is no magic missile start detection system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot.
> How do you think Iron Dome works, you moron?
> Israel doesn't even brag that they are way past Iron Dome.
> What they have detects unusual heat sources and responds appropriately almost immediately.
> It's obvious from the Jew hating theme in your postings that what bothers you is that not enough Jews have been murdered.
> Hamas is in deep shit and they well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iron Dome is based on fast missiles to counter the short time they have to react. Even if Iron Dome was able to detect a rocket launch, and it is not, it couldn´t know where the missile is going to. Iron dome ascertains the path of a rocket based on its trajectory, so it is clear the rocket is already underway. It must be very precise to intercept a rocket and its success rate is disputed.
> 
> Most important, it is not a retaliation system but an interception system. Your cluelessness is only outmatched by the bullshit you accuse me of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I just stated that Israel is way past Iron Dome, even though they don't publicize it.
> They are, in fact, entering an even further phase of *aggression* as opposed to *defense* because they're tired of dealing with Arab
> bullshit.
> And yes, the Arab world is fully aware of this and shitting in their pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What now? Iron Fist?
Click to expand...

Just search for the IDF site and cry.


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.
Click to expand...

Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
Click to expand...


Such as?


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they respond directly the projectile or missile would need more than 30 seconds. You are babbling nonsense. You surely don´t know IDF soldiers and are misinformed by malicious sources. Or maybe you just make your bullshit up yourself.
> 
> However, there is no magic missile start detection system.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.
> How do you think Iron Dome works, you moron?
> Israel doesn't even brag that they are way past Iron Dome.
> What they have detects unusual heat sources and responds appropriately almost immediately.
> It's obvious from the Jew hating theme in your postings that what bothers you is that not enough Jews have been murdered.
> Hamas is in deep shit and they well know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iron Dome is based on fast missiles to counter the short time they have to react. Even if Iron Dome was able to detect a rocket launch, and it is not, it couldn´t know where the missile is going to. Iron dome ascertains the path of a rocket based on its trajectory, so it is clear the rocket is already underway. It must be very precise to intercept a rocket and its success rate is disputed.
> 
> Most important, it is not a retaliation system but an interception system. Your cluelessness is only outmatched by the bullshit you accuse me of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I just stated that Israel is way past Iron Dome, even though they don't publicize it.
> They are, in fact, entering an even further phase of *aggression* as opposed to *defense* because they're tired of dealing with Arab
> bullshit.
> And yes, the Arab world is fully aware of this and shitting in their pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What now? Iron Fist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just search for the IDF site and cry.
Click to expand...

No Iron Fist...


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.
> How do you think Iron Dome works, you moron?
> Israel doesn't even brag that they are way past Iron Dome.
> What they have detects unusual heat sources and responds appropriately almost immediately.
> It's obvious from the Jew hating theme in your postings that what bothers you is that not enough Jews have been murdered.
> Hamas is in deep shit and they well know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Dome is based on fast missiles to counter the short time they have to react. Even if Iron Dome was able to detect a rocket launch, and it is not, it couldn´t know where the missile is going to. Iron dome ascertains the path of a rocket based on its trajectory, so it is clear the rocket is already underway. It must be very precise to intercept a rocket and its success rate is disputed.
> 
> Most important, it is not a retaliation system but an interception system. Your cluelessness is only outmatched by the bullshit you accuse me of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I just stated that Israel is way past Iron Dome, even though they don't publicize it.
> They are, in fact, entering an even further phase of *aggression* as opposed to *defense* because they're tired of dealing with Arab
> bullshit.
> And yes, the Arab world is fully aware of this and shitting in their pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What now? Iron Fist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just search for the IDF site and cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Iron Fist...
Click to expand...

Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of Poland's borders are in what was formerly Germany. Similar applies to Poland and Ukraine.
> 
> I was in a hotel in the Upper Silesian mountains once, in the bar, watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland should be again Partitioned they are squatting on some earth that is not theirs, I like the below 1772-1795 Partitions of Poland:
> 
> View attachment 166417
> 
> *"watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles."*
> 
> Which means nothing because they are not allowed to sing the FULL thing ONLY the third stanza.
> 
> Instead of ONLY being allowed to sing the third stanza, abandon the third stanza and the crap about unity and justice and freedom and ONLY sing the first two stanzas bring back standing TOGETHER for _protection and defence_ and German LOYALTY to _nation_ ie. _Patriotism_, WTF they are told by OTHERS by non-Germans that they cannot even sing their FULL National Anthem, time to tell those OTHERS to fuck off.
Click to expand...


Germans need to be Partitioned, they are the worst menace Europe has to offer, after-all.

From Hitler to Merkel this country is crazy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as I was told that Beata Szydło a Polish Patriot who was elected in a LANDSLIDE and who is VERY popular with the population, as soon as I was told that she was strong armed from OUTSIDE POLAND to resign and from OUTSIDE POLAND Mateusz Morawiecki who is not a Patriot and has no history within Law and Justice - he only joined them in 2015 - that he had been APPOINTED to be Prime Minister the first thought I had was there goes Poland his instinct is to Culturally Enrich Poland as revenge and he will not be able to stop himself and not only that here comes the full on Propaganda Guilt Trip for the population, Poland is totally fucked now.
> 
> The only way Poland survives is if this Mateusz Morawiecki is somehow removed, he is toxic to the health of the Polish nation and the population.
Click to expand...


Morawiecki is definitely some plot since he's a Jewish banker.

Either an EU plot to control Poland.
or
a Polish plot to control the EU. 

I'm not sure which it is, yet.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Dome is based on fast missiles to counter the short time they have to react. Even if Iron Dome was able to detect a rocket launch, and it is not, it couldn´t know where the missile is going to. Iron dome ascertains the path of a rocket based on its trajectory, so it is clear the rocket is already underway. It must be very precise to intercept a rocket and its success rate is disputed.
> 
> Most important, it is not a retaliation system but an interception system. Your cluelessness is only outmatched by the bullshit you accuse me of.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I just stated that Israel is way past Iron Dome, even though they don't publicize it.
> They are, in fact, entering an even further phase of *aggression* as opposed to *defense* because they're tired of dealing with Arab
> bullshit.
> And yes, the Arab world is fully aware of this and shitting in their pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What now? Iron Fist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just search for the IDF site and cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Iron Fist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
Click to expand...

What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.

Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to the topic of the OP.
> 
> Jews call for open borders, then get victimized by it.
> 
> Are the majority of Jews just that stupid, or just they're mega masochists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Poland's new APPOINTED NOT ELECTED Prime Minister he is now in charge of Poland's borders lol. Would you say Poland's borders are safe with him in charge of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of Poland's borders are in what was formerly Germany. Similar applies to Poland and Ukraine.
> 
> I was in a hotel in the Upper Silesian mountains once, in the bar, watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland should be again Partitioned they are squatting on some earth that is not theirs, I like the below 1772-1795 Partitions of Poland:
> 
> View attachment 166417
> 
> *"watching a German choir singing,  quite openly, Deutschland Deutschland über Alles."*
> 
> Which means nothing because they are not allowed to sing the FULL thing ONLY the third stanza.
> 
> Instead of ONLY being allowed to sing the third stanza, abandon the third stanza and the crap about unity and justice and freedom and ONLY sing the first two stanzas bring back standing TOGETHER for _protection and defence_ and German LOYALTY to _nation_ ie. _Patriotism_, WTF they are told by OTHERS by non-Germans that they cannot even sing their FULL National Anthem, time to tell those OTHERS to fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans need to be Partitioned, they are the worst menace Europe has to offer, after-all.
> 
> From Hitler to Merkel this country is crazy.
Click to expand...

HOHO! Your hatred is fantastic.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I just stated that Israel is way past Iron Dome, even though they don't publicize it.
> They are, in fact, entering an even further phase of *aggression* as opposed to *defense* because they're tired of dealing with Arab
> bullshit.
> And yes, the Arab world is fully aware of this and shitting in their pants.
> 
> 
> 
> What now? Iron Fist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just search for the IDF site and cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Iron Fist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it hilarious? When it happens Poland is fucked it's either financially go down the toilet because already its a poor nation or take the Migrant Quota there is no third choice.
> 
> We fully support Hungary, Czech Republic, Slovakia and we probably will join the V4, we cannot trust Poland because they are too up Washington DCs buttocks because of their irrational paranoia that Russia is at any moment about to invade them we cannot trust them also because of Mateusz Morawiecki and his um _history_. We like Beata Szydło, her replacement we do not trust and the Polish population should know this is not a Patriot, you cannot be Loyal to two masters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy will bounce back someday.
> 
> 
> you let in a migrant population, your descendants will be cursing your name for a thousand years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a rethink, we now consider Poland a danger to our own European Project which our main partner will be Hungary, Polands paranoia about Russia and this new Prime Minister NOT ELECTED but appointed to replace a very popular Prime Minister has had us rethinking our relationship with Poland. The logical solution is to cut Poland adrift and not support them anymore, our new Government behind the scenes will support the EU Commission to put sanctions on Poland for refusing the Migrant Quota, we are important to the EU Commission we are the second wealthiest nation on this Continent and we are a Net Contributor to the EU, Poland is one of our Welfare Nations where we all have to give them money because they are poor, so Poland has no legs and they can be strong armed and we are good at strong arming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of Russia, is a problem but forcing them to take in muslims is not an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fearing Russia to an extent is pretty normal.
> Same with other big powers like China, and the U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Poles I have met would not agree with your irrationality, you essentially are only here to cause division and ugly arguments.
> 
> The biggest Nationalist event Polish Independence day.
Click to expand...


Germany's existence cause the division, and ugly ethnic killing's of Europe.

You can't expect everyone to agree with such a monstrosity as GERM-Many.

Only retarded maniacs could support Hitler, or Merkel.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What now? Iron Fist?
> 
> 
> 
> Just search for the IDF site and cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Iron Fist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
Click to expand...

You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?

Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just search for the IDF site and cry.
> 
> 
> 
> No Iron Fist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
Click to expand...

BBC News!
You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
I do.
The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.

Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
Poor little Jew hater.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Iron Fist...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah, BBC the Nazi antisemites....
However, the source isn´t BBC. Read the article.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just search for the IDF site and cry.
> 
> 
> 
> No Iron Fist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
Click to expand...

Article's dated 13 March *2013*.
Are you a professional comedian?
Or just plain stupid?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should just go back to Stormfront, you post with the exact same name there so you are the Stormfront Sobieski.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?
Click to expand...


I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:

WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.

Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.

It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.

Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Iron Fist...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
Click to expand...


*"Poor little Jew hater."*

Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.

Why haven't you concentrated on SobieskiSavedEurope  who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that's still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.

I even posted twice that he posts on Stormfront and you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd all ignored that. Strange.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on @Sobieski who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that;s still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
Click to expand...

Sobie has issues.
Blei is an out and out joke.
Unlike yourself, he throws dung at the wall hoping something will stick.
I never see you posting anything unfounded.
Blei will dance all night claiming Israel is committing genocide.


----------



## Mindful

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Iron Fist...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
Click to expand...


The BBC, yes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on @Sobieski who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that;s still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sobie has issues.
> Blei is an out and out joke.
> Unlike yourself, he throws dung at the wall hoping something will stick.
> I never see you posting anything unfounded.
> Blei will dance all night claiming Israel is committing genocide.
Click to expand...


Anyone else posting half of what Sobieski posts would have been subjected to the biggest gang bang and we all know that. I mean WTF he has all but posted the Protocols of The Elders of Zion and it's all ignored. Bizarro.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC, yes.
Click to expand...


The BBC hates everyone who isn't Muslim, this is what I get from the BBC World Service, it's all kiss the buttocks of Islam now mixed with We Hate Donald Trump.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on @Sobieski who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that;s still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sobie has issues.
> Blei is an out and out joke.
> Unlike yourself, he throws dung at the wall hoping something will stick.
> I never see you posting anything unfounded.
> Blei will dance all night claiming Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else posting half of what Sobieski posts would have been subjected to the biggest gang bang and we all know that. I mean WTF he has all but posted the Protocols of The Elders of Zion and it's all ignored. Bizarro.
Click to expand...

The moderators here have not been doing a very good job in terms of extreme posters, but if they did, the Liberals and Conservatives would be gone and there's be about 6 of us left.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC hates everyone who isn't Muslim, this is what I get from the BBC World Service, it's all kiss the buttocks of Islam now mixed with We Hate Donald Trump.
Click to expand...



BBC World Service is utter crap.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The BBC hates everyone who isn't Muslim, this is what I get from the BBC World Service, it's all kiss the buttocks of Islam now mixed with We Hate Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBC World Service is utter crap.
Click to expand...


It's tragic because it didn't use to be it did have interesting and a variety of programmes, now it's all Muslims, attempting to tell people that Islam is the religion of peace, bashing Trump and pointless half hour programmes about hell holes like Liberia and The Congo.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Iron Fist...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article's dated 13 March *2013*.
> Are you a professional comedian?
> Or just plain stupid?
Click to expand...

2013 is centuries ago. So you must be right...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
Click to expand...


^^^^ I add that if German women and children deserved to be raped because of something they never took part in, then American and British women and children deserve to be raped by ALL MUSLIMS because America and Britain bombed Iraq and killed up to approx one million and five hundred thousand innocent Iraqi men women and children.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article's dated 13 March *2013*.
> Are you a professional comedian?
> Or just plain stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2013 is centuries ago. So you must be right...
Click to expand...

So technology in Germany hasn't advanced in almost 4 years?
How sad, but very difficult to believe.
Visit Israel every 6 months and you won't recognize a city because it's expanded and updated.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article's dated 13 March *2013*.
> Are you a professional comedian?
> Or just plain stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2013 is centuries ago. So you must be right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So technology in Germany hasn't advanced in almost 4 years?
> How sad, but very difficult to believe.
> Visit Israel every 6 months and you won't recognize a city because it's expanded and updated.
Click to expand...


I have been to Haifa and Jerusalem, I was told not to go to Tel Aviv because it's full of Leftists and LGBTQ Crowd and I was told that by my Orthodox friends in Haifa, I don't know if Tel Aviv is like that but that is what they say to me.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article's dated 13 March *2013*.
> Are you a professional comedian?
> Or just plain stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2013 is centuries ago. So you must be right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So technology in Germany hasn't advanced in almost 4 years?
> How sad, but very difficult to believe.
> Visit Israel every 6 months and you won't recognize a city because it's expanded and updated.
Click to expand...

Iron Dome is still the same it was in 2013.


----------



## Indeependent

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article's dated 13 March *2013*.
> Are you a professional comedian?
> Or just plain stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2013 is centuries ago. So you must be right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So technology in Germany hasn't advanced in almost 4 years?
> How sad, but very difficult to believe.
> Visit Israel every 6 months and you won't recognize a city because it's expanded and updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iron Dome is still the same it was in 2013.
Click to expand...

Uh, no.
I attended a lecture by the scientist who's was in charge of ID and who's now in charge of the new project and ID was constantly going through improvements.
No more, of course, because it's now old hat.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article's dated 13 March *2013*.
> Are you a professional comedian?
> Or just plain stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2013 is centuries ago. So you must be right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So technology in Germany hasn't advanced in almost 4 years?
> How sad, but very difficult to believe.
> Visit Israel every 6 months and you won't recognize a city because it's expanded and updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been to Haifa and Jerusalem, I was told not to go to Tel Aviv because it's full of Leftists and LGBTQ Crowd and I was told that by my Orthodox friends in Haifa, I don't know if Tel Aviv is like that but that is what they say to me.
Click to expand...

That is correct.
It's not easy to find kosher food in Tel Aviv.
Of course, when Hamas lobs rockets at Tel Aviv, they become very nationalistic.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> 
> 
> Article's dated 13 March *2013*.
> Are you a professional comedian?
> Or just plain stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2013 is centuries ago. So you must be right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So technology in Germany hasn't advanced in almost 4 years?
> How sad, but very difficult to believe.
> Visit Israel every 6 months and you won't recognize a city because it's expanded and updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iron Dome is still the same it was in 2013.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no.
> I attended a lecture by the scientist who's was in charge of ID and who's now in charge of the new project and ID was constantly going through improvements.
> No more, of course, because it's now old hat.
Click to expand...

Yesterday you thought Iron Dome is a retaliation system that strikes a source of fire within 30 seconds!
Your posts drive a clown into suicide.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is fanatically pro-German as a collective, they should be embarrassed of themselves, making up garbage like Poles killed over 30,000 Germans before WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, which never happened.
> And
> giving excuses for Germans in WW2 destroying White cities like Warsaw, and Rotterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
Click to expand...


What's your fascination with the Germans?

You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.

My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ad hominems have a null impact on Israel's current ability to grind Hezbollah into dust.
> And to be honest, your misery gladdens my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on SobieskiSavedEurope  who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that's still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> I even posted twice that he posts on Stormfront and you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd all ignored that. Strange.
Click to expand...


Not really, Roudy the Jewish Israel first guy, really flipped out at me, bad.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on @Sobieski who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that;s still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sobie has issues.
> Blei is an out and out joke.
> Unlike yourself, he throws dung at the wall hoping something will stick.
> I never see you posting anything unfounded.
> Blei will dance all night claiming Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else posting half of what Sobieski posts would have been subjected to the biggest gang bang and we all know that. I mean WTF he has all but posted the Protocols of The Elders of Zion and it's all ignored. Bizarro.
Click to expand...


This forum seems to be very free-speech oriented.

Besides, most of what I've posted  here has had a factual basis.

I'm only slightly more extreme than yourself, if I can't post here, what makes you so sure you could?


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Besides, most of what I've posted  here has had a factual basis.


The word you meant is fecal, Soby.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, most of what I've posted  here has had a factual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
Click to expand...


When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?

Even Merkel's a bully.

I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, most of what I've posted  here has had a factual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
Click to expand...

We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, most of what I've posted  here has had a factual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
Click to expand...


*Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*




'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
By ANDREW RETTMAN 

BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.

"If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).

German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".

They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.

Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, most of what I've posted  here has had a factual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
> By ANDREW RETTMAN
> 
> BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
> France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.
> 
> "If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).
> 
> German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".
> 
> They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.
> 
> Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland
Click to expand...

Nobody forced Poland to join the EU. Leave the EU and you can create the judicial system you want.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, most of what I've posted  here has had a factual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
> By ANDREW RETTMAN
> 
> BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
> France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.
> 
> "If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).
> 
> German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".
> 
> They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.
> 
> Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody forced Poland to join the EU. Leave the EU and you can create the judicial system you want.
Click to expand...


German support of using sanctions against Poland to bully Poland into Liberalism is completely sick.

How is it not bullying?

There is a Tribunal Court Crisis, it was actually started by Polish Liberal PO Civic Platform when they created a new law to bump up their judges up to 14 out of 15 judges in Poland before leaving, to poison the well.

But, not one peep from Western European scumf*cks back then.


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
> By ANDREW RETTMAN
> 
> BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
> France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.
> 
> "If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).
> 
> German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".
> 
> They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.
> 
> Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody forced Poland to join the EU. Leave the EU and you can create the judicial system you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German support of using sanctions against Poland to bully Poland into Liberalism is completely sick.
> 
> How is it not bullying?
> 
> There is a Tribunal Court Crisis, it was actually started by Polish Liberal PO Civic Platform when they created a new law to bump up their judges up to 14 out of 15 judges in Poland before leaving, to poison the well.
> 
> But, not one peep from Western European scumf*cks back then.
Click to expand...

You misunderstand the two. They don´t have any say in the issue and they do not bully Poland but polish European apples.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bleipriester said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
> By ANDREW RETTMAN
> 
> BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
> France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.
> 
> "If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).
> 
> German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".
> 
> They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.
> 
> Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody forced Poland to join the EU. Leave the EU and you can create the judicial system you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German support of using sanctions against Poland to bully Poland into Liberalism is completely sick.
> 
> How is it not bullying?
> 
> There is a Tribunal Court Crisis, it was actually started by Polish Liberal PO Civic Platform when they created a new law to bump up their judges up to 14 out of 15 judges in Poland before leaving, to poison the well.
> 
> But, not one peep from Western European scumf*cks back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You misunderstand the two. They don´t have any say in the issue and they do not bully Poland but polish European apples.
Click to expand...


If these sanctions pass, Merkel's an accomplice of the EU against Poland.


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
> By ANDREW RETTMAN
> 
> BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
> France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.
> 
> "If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).
> 
> German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".
> 
> They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.
> 
> Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody forced Poland to join the EU. Leave the EU and you can create the judicial system you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German support of using sanctions against Poland to bully Poland into Liberalism is completely sick.
> 
> How is it not bullying?
> 
> There is a Tribunal Court Crisis, it was actually started by Polish Liberal PO Civic Platform when they created a new law to bump up their judges up to 14 out of 15 judges in Poland before leaving, to poison the well.
> 
> But, not one peep from Western European scumf*cks back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You misunderstand the two. They don´t have any say in the issue and they do not bully Poland but polish European apples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these sanctions pass, Merkel's an accomplice of the EU against Poland.
Click to expand...

Separation of powers or something.


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians were basically told that they were taken over by the Germans, so it wasn't their fault. They didn't need to do any soul searching at all, and so they've remained more racist and more nationalistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Ireland is the same as everywhere else. Great. And?
> 
> Racism isn't necessarily inherent within a people. The Austrians are mostly Germanic, like the Germans, and the West Germans are different to the East Germans, and it's not about genetics. It's about how things have been dealt with in their past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians don't come out as Germanic's in their DNA,
> 
> Genetic PCA plots make them out as Czech-Italian mixes.
Click to expand...


And do all Germans come out as being German in their DNA? 






Seems the Dutch are more German than the Bavarians, even the English are more Germanic than the Bavarians. So what?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bromberger Blutsonntag did happen, though I think approx 400-460 Germans were killed by you Polish peasants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
Click to expand...


My Mama is German my whole side of my family on that side are German, they have been in Baden-Württemberg (Heidelberg) since the 11th Century.

When low IQ peasants like you trash the nation you are trashing the peoples, a peoples who throughout history have achieved and contributed more to Western Civilisation that low IQ peasants like you have.

You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.

What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, most of what I've posted  here has had a factual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
> By ANDREW RETTMAN
> 
> BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
> France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.
> 
> "If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).
> 
> German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".
> 
> They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.
> 
> Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland
Click to expand...


Let them punish Poland Poland needs teaching a lesson again that they essentially are a nation of peasants who need to do as they are ordered to do or face consequences, this time though not from bombs.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Mama is German my whole side of my family on that side are German, they have been in Baden-Württemberg (Heidelberg) since the 11th Century.
> 
> When low IQ peasants like you trash the nation you are trashing the peoples, a peoples who throughout history have achieved and contributed more to Western Civilisation that low IQ peasants like you have.
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
Click to expand...


Chopin?


----------



## Linkiloo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.
> 
> It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.
> 
> fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 166056
> View attachment 166057
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Why do you keep assuming people are masturbating at the death of anyone else? Seems a bit creepy and perverse that you would regularly bring this up.


----------



## Linkiloo

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> German anti-Semitism goes back centuries before Ford was even born.  The practice of referring to Jews as 'Semites" (the origin of the term anti-Semitism) predates Henry Ford and was coined by William Marr from Madgeburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
Click to expand...

6 million murdered versus massive population increase
starvation and death versus obesity
no access to jobs and schooling versus studies at university/judgeships/political careers

Yes very similar


----------



## gtopa1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
> By ANDREW RETTMAN
> 
> BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
> France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.
> 
> "If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).
> 
> German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".
> 
> They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.
> 
> Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody forced Poland to join the EU. Leave the EU and you can create the judicial system you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German support of using sanctions against Poland to bully Poland into Liberalism is completely sick.
> 
> How is it not bullying?
> 
> There is a Tribunal Court Crisis, it was actually started by Polish Liberal PO Civic Platform when they created a new law to bump up their judges up to 14 out of 15 judges in Poland before leaving, to poison the well.
> 
> But, not one peep from Western European scumf*cks back then.
Click to expand...


Who would have even noticed? Apart from Poles of course.

Greg


----------



## Maggdy

Bleipriester said:


> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT




I agree.This should have been done at least 20 years ago. (Jews are celebrating just for 20 years in Hungary on street. In addition, they are living from money of Hungarian taxpayers) Everybody should celebrate their own celebration in their own community. Very good. (and everyone is spending their own money). What will be the next step? Do homosexuals can not even hold a festival on the street? The public space could finally be used the people as a simple person for the real purpose properly? Favorable outlook.


----------



## Bleipriester

Maggdy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.This should have been done at least 20 years ago. (Jews are celebrating just for 20 years in Hungary on street. In addition, they are living from money of Hungarian taxpayers) Everybody should celebrate their own celebration in their own community. Very good. (and everyone is spending their own money). What will be the next step? Do homosexuals can not even hold a festival on the street? The public space could finally be used the people as a simple person for the real purpose properly? Favorable outlook.
Click to expand...

Gays do not celebrate on the streets. They demand rights they already have and disgust the neighborhoods with their abhorrent "clothes". All fucking stations are broadcasting like obligatory.


----------



## Bleipriester

Linkiloo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "respectable" term these days is Zionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million murdered versus massive population increase
> starvation and death versus obesity
> no access to jobs and schooling versus studies at university/judgeships/political careers
> 
> Yes very similar
Click to expand...

Palestinians are obese?


----------



## Linkiloo

Bleipriester said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million murdered versus massive population increase
> starvation and death versus obesity
> no access to jobs and schooling versus studies at university/judgeships/political careers
> 
> Yes very similar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians are obese?
Click to expand...

One of the fattest nations on the planet
With obesity rates of 23.9% for men and 42.8% for women, Palestine is listed as the 8th most obese country in the world among men and 3rd most obese among women.[1] This is mostly due to decreased physical activity and greater than necessary food consumption, particularly with an increase in energy coming from fat. Two other factors are smoking and urbanization. In addition, "leisure-time physical activity is not a common concept in the Palestinian context, especially for rural women, where lack of sex-segregated facilities and cultural norms are prohibitive factors." Women in urban areas face similar cultural restrictions.[2]Health in the Palestinian territories - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist is a very useful term ... I consider it the ultimate compliment.  Anyone who uses Zionist as a pejorative has immediately revealed their total lack of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million murdered versus massive population increase
> starvation and death versus obesity
> no access to jobs and schooling versus studies at university/judgeships/political careers
> 
> Yes very similar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians are obese?
Click to expand...


I don't know, and I don't care.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Linkiloo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.
> 
> It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.
> 
> fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 166056
> View attachment 166057
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep assuming people are masturbating at the death of anyone else? Seems a bit creepy and perverse that you would regularly bring this up.
Click to expand...


I have never seen you in _any_ thread before are you Jewish?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Mama is German my whole side of my family on that side are German, they have been in Baden-Württemberg (Heidelberg) since the 11th Century.
> 
> When low IQ peasants like you trash the nation you are trashing the peoples, a peoples who throughout history have achieved and contributed more to Western Civilisation that low IQ peasants like you have.
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chopin?
Click to expand...


Not alot more than Chopin.


----------



## Bleipriester

Linkiloo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism and Nazism are two sides of the same coin. To me you are a nuclear strikes loving, peoples-hating hardcore Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million murdered versus massive population increase
> starvation and death versus obesity
> no access to jobs and schooling versus studies at university/judgeships/political careers
> 
> Yes very similar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians are obese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the fattest nations on the planet
> With obesity rates of 23.9% for men and 42.8% for women, Palestine is listed as the 8th most obese country in the world among men and 3rd most obese among women.[1] This is mostly due to decreased physical activity and greater than necessary food consumption, particularly with an increase in energy coming from fat. Two other factors are smoking and urbanization. In addition, "leisure-time physical activity is not a common concept in the Palestinian context, especially for rural women, where lack of sex-segregated facilities and cultural norms are prohibitive factors." Women in urban areas face similar cultural restrictions.[2]Health in the Palestinian territories - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Well that sounds not like an Israeli achievement.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two sides of the same coin did you say?
> 
> 
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 million murdered versus massive population increase
> starvation and death versus obesity
> no access to jobs and schooling versus studies at university/judgeships/political careers
> 
> Yes very similar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians are obese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the fattest nations on the planet
> With obesity rates of 23.9% for men and 42.8% for women, Palestine is listed as the 8th most obese country in the world among men and 3rd most obese among women.[1] This is mostly due to decreased physical activity and greater than necessary food consumption, particularly with an increase in energy coming from fat. Two other factors are smoking and urbanization. In addition, "leisure-time physical activity is not a common concept in the Palestinian context, especially for rural women, where lack of sex-segregated facilities and cultural norms are prohibitive factors." Women in urban areas face similar cultural restrictions.[2]Health in the Palestinian territories - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that sounds not like an Israeli achievement.
Click to expand...


Don't worry about it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The similarities are astonishing!
> 
> Supremacy:
> Chosen people, vs Aryan masterrace
> 
> Land grabbing:
> Lebensraum for the people
> 
> Racism:
> Separation and oppression
> 
> 
> 
> 6 million murdered versus massive population increase
> starvation and death versus obesity
> no access to jobs and schooling versus studies at university/judgeships/political careers
> 
> Yes very similar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestinians are obese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the fattest nations on the planet
> With obesity rates of 23.9% for men and 42.8% for women, Palestine is listed as the 8th most obese country in the world among men and 3rd most obese among women.[1] This is mostly due to decreased physical activity and greater than necessary food consumption, particularly with an increase in energy coming from fat. Two other factors are smoking and urbanization. In addition, "leisure-time physical activity is not a common concept in the Palestinian context, especially for rural women, where lack of sex-segregated facilities and cultural norms are prohibitive factors." Women in urban areas face similar cultural restrictions.[2]Health in the Palestinian territories - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that sounds not like an Israeli achievement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it.
Click to expand...

It is not denying my three points anyway. They remain on the table.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Mama is German my whole side of my family on that side are German, they have been in Baden-Württemberg (Heidelberg) since the 11th Century.
> 
> When low IQ peasants like you trash the nation you are trashing the peoples, a peoples who throughout history have achieved and contributed more to Western Civilisation that low IQ peasants like you have.
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
Click to expand...


What is most notable about Germany is it's destruction, almost all mass murders out of Europe had German hands in it.

Poland was producing more to Western civilization in the Renaissance than Germany was.

The problem is because Germans oppressed Poland.

Germany has stifled European development, rather than has fostered it.

Germany has been an outright menace to Europe, looting, and shooting Europeans, and now support Islamic refugees upon Europe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, most of what I've posted  here has had a factual basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
> By ANDREW RETTMAN
> 
> BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
> France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.
> 
> "If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).
> 
> German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".
> 
> They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.
> 
> Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let them punish Poland Poland needs teaching a lesson again that they essentially are a nation of peasants who need to do as they are ordered to do or face consequences, this time though not from bombs.
Click to expand...


Germany needs to be taught a lesson, this disgusting violent  GERM nation of savages must be wiped off the map for there to be sanity.


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Mama is German my whole side of my family on that side are German, they have been in Baden-Württemberg (Heidelberg) since the 11th Century.
> 
> When low IQ peasants like you trash the nation you are trashing the peoples, a peoples who throughout history have achieved and contributed more to Western Civilisation that low IQ peasants like you have.
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is most notable about Germany is it's destruction, almost all mass murders out of Europe had German hands in it.
> 
> Poland was producing more to Western civilization in the Renaissance than Germany was.
> 
> The problem is because Germans oppressed Poland.
> 
> Germany has stifled European development, rather than has fostered it.
> 
> Germany has been an outright menace to Europe, looting, and shooting Europeans, and now support Islamic refugees upon Europe.
Click to expand...

You babbling nonsense all day long. It was countries like the British Empire, France and Spain that unleashed one war after another. Germany has a short record of wars. Germany is a hot spot of inventions and social achievements. German unions counted millions of members in the Kaiserreich while the others didn´t know what an insurance is. We introduced all the insurances first. Your hatred for Germany is absolutely irrational. Today, Poles benefit from their dwelling in Germany, although some employers exploit them. The failure of Poland to become a power house is not to be blamed on Germany.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no Bromberg Massacre before WW2, there was after WW2, which was provoked by local Germans collaborating with Nazi Germany to kill Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
Click to expand...


If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.

Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.

Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.

But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.

There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,

But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.

There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.

The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.

The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.

Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.

Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.

Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.

Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.

Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.

Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.

Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.

Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word you meant is fecal, Soby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When hasn't Germany bullied it's neighbors?
> 
> Even Merkel's a bully.
> 
> I'm so sorry that reality doesn't sound good for Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don´t. Actually, we never did. We are that stupid we sell Poland Mig-29 for one Euro each.
> Yes, and we donated butter to Poland and they repacked it and sold it back to Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'If the commission considers it is forced to resort to sanctions, we would also support the commission,' Macron and Merkel said. (Photo: Consilium)
> By ANDREW RETTMAN
> 
> BRUSSELS, 15. DEC, 17:58
> France and Germany have pledged to back the European Commission if it triggers sanctions against Poland next week.
> 
> "If the commission thinks it has to trigger the procedure, we have a very clear and consistent position - we'll support the commission," French president Emmanuel Macron said in Brussels on Friday (15 December).
> 
> German chancellor Angela Merkel said: "If the commission considers it is forced to resort [to sanctions], we would also support the commission".
> 
> They spoke at a joint briefing after an EU summit that took place amid a long-standing row on Poland's controversial judicial reforms.
> 
> Macron and Merkel take tough line on Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let them punish Poland Poland needs teaching a lesson again that they essentially are a nation of peasants who need to do as they are ordered to do or face consequences, this time though not from bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany needs to be taught a lesson, this disgusting violent  GERM nation of savages must be wiped off the map for there to be sanity.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Broken record you babble the same horsecrap in every thread you are in, illustrating you have a low IQ.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course provoked by the Germans because only Germans do bad things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
Click to expand...


^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.

*"or a psychopath."*

You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath. Bootney Lee Farnsworth Sobieski is off his meds again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
Click to expand...


You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The biggest intellect of all Germans Leibniz  a philosopher, who founded calculus, and binary code was of a Slavic Sorb heritage, can you guess who Sorbs are?
Sorbs are Lechites or a Polish tribe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Illustrating your low IQ you do not know the difference between Partitioned and an entire peoples eradicated, you want all Germanic people eradicated, that is not Partitioned that is murdered. You are a Troll with a low IQ and a psychopath who needs to up the meds.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating your low IQ you do not know the difference between Partitioned and an entire peoples eradicated, you want all Germanic people eradicated, that is not Partitioned that is murdered. You are a Troll with a low IQ and a psychopath who needs to up the meds.
Click to expand...


Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why is Austria more Nationalist, and Racist than Ireland?
> Surely, Austria has more guilt for WW2 than Ireland, no?
> 
> East Germany voted  in the Nazis more too, it appears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Ireland is the same as everywhere else. Great. And?
> 
> Racism isn't necessarily inherent within a people. The Austrians are mostly Germanic, like the Germans, and the West Germans are different to the East Germans, and it's not about genetics. It's about how things have been dealt with in their past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians don't come out as Germanic's in their DNA,
> 
> Genetic PCA plots make them out as Czech-Italian mixes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And do all Germans come out as being German in their DNA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the Dutch are more German than the Bavarians, even the English are more Germanic than the Bavarians. So what?
Click to expand...


The best genetic studies are autosomal genetic studies with PCA plots.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just request a new section added to this forum, it can be named:
> 
> WE HATE GERMANY AND GERMANIC PEOPLES.
> 
> Why not we have approx four different threads happening now all with people trashing Germany and Germanic peoples, in the new section all of you can indulge in "2 million German women deserved to be raped by the Communists that America and Britain supported", "If only we would have wiped them off the map we would not have anymore problems in the world" along with posting the usual Masturbation material of pictures of Hitler and Nazi symbols that you all enjoy masturbating to.
> 
> It's okay we know you all have a collection of Nazi porn in your houses.
> 
> Here masturbate to this women and children raped and murdered by YOUR Communist saviours, go ahead stroke yourselves to this you German haters remember these women and children deserved to be raped and murdered yes? Of course they did because they were German.
> 
> View attachment 166429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
Click to expand...


The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:





Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement

The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:





Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement

The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:





Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your fascination with the Germans?
> 
> You don't seem to support Merkel, or Hitler, or perhaps you secretly do.
> 
> My criticisms of Germans are pretty spot on, tell me why people should like a people who change in 70 years from Hitler who killed mostly Whites to Merkel who supports Islam above Whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166554
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166555
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166556
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
Click to expand...


I call for erasing the German state there, nothing about erasing the German ethnicity.

If we got rid of the German state after WW1, there would be no WW2  killing 10's of millions of Whites with Hitler, or Islamic refugees flooding Europe with Merkel.

Please do explain the benefits of a German statehood existing in Europe?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating your low IQ you do not know the difference between Partitioned and an entire peoples eradicated, you want all Germanic people eradicated, that is not Partitioned that is murdered. You are a Troll with a low IQ and a psychopath who needs to up the meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?
Click to expand...


*"Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?"*





^^^^ See my post # 374 I just screen shot some more of your insane ramblings from the other thread you crapped in, like you are crapping in this thread.

Post # 374:

Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating your low IQ you do not know the difference between Partitioned and an entire peoples eradicated, you want all Germanic people eradicated, that is not Partitioned that is murdered. You are a Troll with a low IQ and a psychopath who needs to up the meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?"*
> 
> View attachment 166559
> 
> ^^^^ See my post # 374 I just screen shot some more of your insane ramblings from the other thread you crapped in, like you are crapping in this thread.
> 
> Post # 374:
> 
> Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism
Click to expand...


Why should Germany exist?

100's of millions killed by German actions.

WW1, WW2, the 30 year War, the Russian Civil War, the Belgian Congo Genocide, all instigated by GERM-Mans.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because Germanic peoples we are everything the Polish have always wanted to be but have never been: World famous for many many CENTURIES for being successful in everything from music both Classical and Opera, literature, science, art, architecture, fashion design, aviation, engineering, sport and especially in the production of autos.
> 
> What has Poland achieved that has advanced Western Civilisation and Western Culture? Not alot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166554
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166555
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166556
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call for erasing the German state there, nothing about erasing the German ethnicity.
> 
> If we got rid of the German state after WW1, there would be no WW2  killing 10's of millions of Whites with Hitler, or Islamic refugees flooding Europe with Merkel.
> 
> Please do explain the benefits of a German statehood existing in Europe?
Click to expand...


^^^^ Low IQ moron.

*"I call for erasing the German state there, nothing about erasing the German ethnicity."*

Below: Everyone should hate Germans and seek for their EXISTENCE TO BE ERASED FROM THE FUTURE ie. not the German state you mean THE PEOPLES:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't grasp why people are angry at Germany for Kaiser to Hitler to Merkel, you must be either a retard, or a psychopath.
> 
> Actually elite accomplishments don't have much of a barring on the average intelligence of a population.
> 
> Chinese for example have achieved little intellectual success for their huge population size for eons, but Chinese are a high IQ population.
> 
> But, Poland has produced much of what you speak of.
> 
> There's been a lot of literature by people of Polish heritage, in fact 2 of the greatest German writers are of Polish heritage being Gunter Grass, and Charles Bukowski,
> 
> But, people of Polish heritage who excelled in literature include Jozef Conrad, Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz,Juliusz Slowacki, Zygmunt Krasinski,Cyprian Nowad,Jan Kochanowski,Czesław Miłosz, Wisława Szymborska, Dostoevsky.
> 
> There's been a good deal of Polish ethnic classical composers including Chopin, Igor Stravinsky, Penderecki, Gorecki,Szymanowski,Lutosławsk, Kliar, Wieniawski,  Paderewski etc.
> 
> The scientific revolution started in Poland thanks to Copernicus, and his mentor Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> The 2 biggies of Helicopter designs Frank Piasecki, and Igor Sikorsky both have a Polish heritage.
> 
> Ignacy Lukasiewicz invented the first Kerosene lamp, first street lamps, oil refinery, oil pump, oil distillation process.
> 
> Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky of a Polish heritage invented the 3 phase generator, and 3 phase electrical motor.
> 
> Kazimierz Prószyński invented the first practical handheld movie camera.
> 
> Jan Czochralski invented the process which is used to make silicon wafers for semiconductors.
> 
> Max Skladanowsky of a Polish heritage bought cinema to Germany.
> 
> Jan Szczepanik patents for color film, the first prototype of color TV, and the first bullet proof vest.
> 
> Stefan Drzewiecki invented the first submarine fleet, and formulated screw propeller thrust theory.
> 
> Stefan Kudelski of a Polish heritage invented the first professional quality movie recorder which changed Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166554
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166555
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166556
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call for erasing the German state there, nothing about erasing the German ethnicity.
> 
> If we got rid of the German state after WW1, there would be no WW2  killing 10's of millions of Whites with Hitler, or Islamic refugees flooding Europe with Merkel.
> 
> Please do explain the benefits of a German statehood existing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Low IQ moron.
> 
> *"I call for erasing the German state there, nothing about erasing the German ethnicity."*
> 
> Below: Everyone should hate Germans and seek for their EXISTENCE TO BE ERASED FROM THE FUTURE ie. not the German state you mean THE PEOPLES:
> 
> View attachment 166561
Click to expand...

\

Where does it say all German peoples must erased from the future?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating your low IQ you do not know the difference between Partitioned and an entire peoples eradicated, you want all Germanic people eradicated, that is not Partitioned that is murdered. You are a Troll with a low IQ and a psychopath who needs to up the meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?"*
> 
> View attachment 166559
> 
> ^^^^ See my post # 374 I just screen shot some more of your insane ramblings from the other thread you crapped in, like you are crapping in this thread.
> 
> Post # 374:
> 
> Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Germany exist?
> 
> 100's of millions killed by German actions.
> 
> WW1, WW2, the 30 year War, the Russian Civil War, the Belgian Congo Genocide, all instigated by GERM-Mans.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Illustrating his mental illness he keeps repeating the same shit over and over and over and over again that he has posted in other threads. I would at this point think Sobieski is a Bot but even Bots have a higher IQ than Sobieski.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating your low IQ you do not know the difference between Partitioned and an entire peoples eradicated, you want all Germanic people eradicated, that is not Partitioned that is murdered. You are a Troll with a low IQ and a psychopath who needs to up the meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?"*
> 
> View attachment 166559
> 
> ^^^^ See my post # 374 I just screen shot some more of your insane ramblings from the other thread you crapped in, like you are crapping in this thread.
> 
> Post # 374:
> 
> Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Germany exist?
> 
> 100's of millions killed by German actions.
> 
> WW1, WW2, the 30 year War, the Russian Civil War, the Belgian Congo Genocide, all instigated by GERM-Mans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating his mental illness he keeps repeating the same shit over and over and over and over again that he has posted in other threads. I would at this point think Sobieski is a Bot but even Bots have a higher IQ than Sobieski.
Click to expand...


You can't seem to justify Germany's existence, how come?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ 98% of those people nobody outside of Poland has heard of.
> 
> *"or a psychopath."*
> 
> You are the psychopath you are calling for Germany to be eradicated. That is the thought of a psychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166554
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166555
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166556
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call for erasing the German state there, nothing about erasing the German ethnicity.
> 
> If we got rid of the German state after WW1, there would be no WW2  killing 10's of millions of Whites with Hitler, or Islamic refugees flooding Europe with Merkel.
> 
> Please do explain the benefits of a German statehood existing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Low IQ moron.
> 
> *"I call for erasing the German state there, nothing about erasing the German ethnicity."*
> 
> Below: Everyone should hate Germans and seek for their EXISTENCE TO BE ERASED FROM THE FUTURE ie. not the German state you mean THE PEOPLES:
> 
> View attachment 166561
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Where does it say all German peoples must erased from the future?
Click to expand...


*"Where does it say all German peoples must erased from the future?"
*
In your own words that's where.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call for Poland to be Partitioned... But when I call for Germany to be Partitioned it's so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166554
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166555
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> The insane ramblings of someone who is mentally ill and needs to up their meds:
> 
> View attachment 166556
> 
> Germany Denounces The United States Under Trump's Leadership, Releases Historic Statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call for erasing the German state there, nothing about erasing the German ethnicity.
> 
> If we got rid of the German state after WW1, there would be no WW2  killing 10's of millions of Whites with Hitler, or Islamic refugees flooding Europe with Merkel.
> 
> Please do explain the benefits of a German statehood existing in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Low IQ moron.
> 
> *"I call for erasing the German state there, nothing about erasing the German ethnicity."*
> 
> Below: Everyone should hate Germans and seek for their EXISTENCE TO BE ERASED FROM THE FUTURE ie. not the German state you mean THE PEOPLES:
> 
> View attachment 166561
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Where does it say all German peoples must erased from the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Where does it say all German peoples must erased from the future?"
> *
> In your own words that's where.
> 
> View attachment 166563
Click to expand...


I think Germans don't deserve a state, explanation to why the #1 destroyers of European peoples should deserve a state?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating your low IQ you do not know the difference between Partitioned and an entire peoples eradicated, you want all Germanic people eradicated, that is not Partitioned that is murdered. You are a Troll with a low IQ and a psychopath who needs to up the meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?"*
> 
> View attachment 166559
> 
> ^^^^ See my post # 374 I just screen shot some more of your insane ramblings from the other thread you crapped in, like you are crapping in this thread.
> 
> Post # 374:
> 
> Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Germany exist?
> 
> 100's of millions killed by German actions.
> 
> WW1, WW2, the 30 year War, the Russian Civil War, the Belgian Congo Genocide, all instigated by GERM-Mans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating his mental illness he keeps repeating the same shit over and over and over and over again that he has posted in other threads. I would at this point think Sobieski is a Bot but even Bots have a higher IQ than Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to justify Germany's existence, how come?
Click to expand...


I have wasted enough time on you, you are a low IQ moron which is why you are a member of Stormfront the forum full of low IQ morons like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe.

When did the U.S.A kill so much Europeans as Germans?

When did the U.S.A support sanctions upon states who reject Islamic refugees?

The truth is Germany is much worse than the U.S.A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?"*
> 
> View attachment 166559
> 
> ^^^^ See my post # 374 I just screen shot some more of your insane ramblings from the other thread you crapped in, like you are crapping in this thread.
> 
> Post # 374:
> 
> Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Germany exist?
> 
> 100's of millions killed by German actions.
> 
> WW1, WW2, the 30 year War, the Russian Civil War, the Belgian Congo Genocide, all instigated by GERM-Mans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating his mental illness he keeps repeating the same shit over and over and over and over again that he has posted in other threads. I would at this point think Sobieski is a Bot but even Bots have a higher IQ than Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to justify Germany's existence, how come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wasted enough time on you, you are a low IQ moron which is why you are a member of Stormfront the forum full of low IQ morons like you.
Click to expand...


 Most on Stormfront are more like you, they are fanatically pro-German, even though they claim to be pro-White, well Germans killed like 100 million Whites, and now are threatening sanctions upon nations who reject Islamic refugees.

Yeah, being pro-White, and pro-German is a low IQ  moronic position.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?"*
> 
> View attachment 166559
> 
> ^^^^ See my post # 374 I just screen shot some more of your insane ramblings from the other thread you crapped in, like you are crapping in this thread.
> 
> Post # 374:
> 
> Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Germany exist?
> 
> 100's of millions killed by German actions.
> 
> WW1, WW2, the 30 year War, the Russian Civil War, the Belgian Congo Genocide, all instigated by GERM-Mans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating his mental illness he keeps repeating the same shit over and over and over and over again that he has posted in other threads. I would at this point think Sobieski is a Bot but even Bots have a higher IQ than Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to justify Germany's existence, how come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wasted enough time on you, you are a low IQ moron which is why you are a member of Stormfront the forum full of low IQ morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most on Stormfront are more like you, they are fanatically pro-German, even though they claim to be pro-White, well Germans killed like 100 million Whites, and now are threatening sanctions upon nations who reject Islamic refugees.
> 
> Yeah, being pro-White, and pro-German is a low IQ  moronic position.
Click to expand...


^^^^ I have had enough of you Trolling and derailing this thread with your insane babbling and constant repeating of yourself.

Why would not I be fanatically pro-German see below and I am Austrian see below: 






Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe.
> 
> When did the U.S.A kill so much Europeans as Germans?
> 
> When did the U.S.A support sanctions upon states who reject Islamic refugees?
> 
> The truth is Germany is much worse than the U.S.A.



*"Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe."*

Under the Barack Obama Administration it was. We would not have the filthy Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans invading this Continent if it wasn't for Obama dropping the ball on Syria and also fucking up Libya.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What misery? Contrary to your Patriots and Iron Domes we Germans have a anti-missile system that actually works.
> 
> Nächstbereichschutzsystem MANTIS - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on SobieskiSavedEurope  who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that's still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> I even posted twice that he posts on Stormfront and you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd all ignored that. Strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, Roudy the Jewish Israel first guy, really flipped out at me, bad.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe.
> 
> When did the U.S.A kill so much Europeans as Germans?
> 
> When did the U.S.A support sanctions upon states who reject Islamic refugees?
> 
> The truth is Germany is much worse than the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe."*
> 
> Under the Barack Obama Administration it was. We would not have the filthy Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans invading this Continent if it wasn't for Obama dropping the ball on Syria and also fucking up Libya.
Click to expand...


What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel's defense system didn't work, there'd be no Israel and you'd be at a rock club dancing the night away instead of posting here about how Israel is committing genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on SobieskiSavedEurope  who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that's still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> I even posted twice that he posts on Stormfront and you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd all ignored that. Strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, Roudy the Jewish Israel first guy, really flipped out at me, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.
Click to expand...


Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.

Germany's a different story..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Germany exist?
> 
> 100's of millions killed by German actions.
> 
> WW1, WW2, the 30 year War, the Russian Civil War, the Belgian Congo Genocide, all instigated by GERM-Mans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating his mental illness he keeps repeating the same shit over and over and over and over again that he has posted in other threads. I would at this point think Sobieski is a Bot but even Bots have a higher IQ than Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to justify Germany's existence, how come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wasted enough time on you, you are a low IQ moron which is why you are a member of Stormfront the forum full of low IQ morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most on Stormfront are more like you, they are fanatically pro-German, even though they claim to be pro-White, well Germans killed like 100 million Whites, and now are threatening sanctions upon nations who reject Islamic refugees.
> 
> Yeah, being pro-White, and pro-German is a low IQ  moronic position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ I have had enough of you Trolling and derailing this thread with your insane babbling and constant repeating of yourself.
> 
> Why would not I be fanatically pro-German see below and I am Austrian see below:
> 
> View attachment 166564
> 
> 
> Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism
Click to expand...


A lot of Germans don't even care much for Germans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

GERM-Many supported Muslims in 2 World Wars, anyways.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe.
> 
> When did the U.S.A kill so much Europeans as Germans?
> 
> When did the U.S.A support sanctions upon states who reject Islamic refugees?
> 
> The truth is Germany is much worse than the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe."*
> 
> Under the Barack Obama Administration it was. We would not have the filthy Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans invading this Continent if it wasn't for Obama dropping the ball on Syria and also fucking up Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?
Click to expand...


I do not support Merkel, well I supported her until August 2015 and when she decide to make her insane decision to let unlimited amounts of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in I stop supporting her.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe.
> 
> When did the U.S.A kill so much Europeans as Germans?
> 
> When did the U.S.A support sanctions upon states who reject Islamic refugees?
> 
> The truth is Germany is much worse than the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe."*
> 
> Under the Barack Obama Administration it was. We would not have the filthy Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans invading this Continent if it wasn't for Obama dropping the ball on Syria and also fucking up Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not support Merkel, well I supported her until August 2015 when she decide to make her insane decision to let unlimited amounts of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in.
Click to expand...


And, Hitler?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating his mental illness he keeps repeating the same shit over and over and over and over again that he has posted in other threads. I would at this point think Sobieski is a Bot but even Bots have a higher IQ than Sobieski.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to justify Germany's existence, how come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wasted enough time on you, you are a low IQ moron which is why you are a member of Stormfront the forum full of low IQ morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most on Stormfront are more like you, they are fanatically pro-German, even though they claim to be pro-White, well Germans killed like 100 million Whites, and now are threatening sanctions upon nations who reject Islamic refugees.
> 
> Yeah, being pro-White, and pro-German is a low IQ  moronic position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ I have had enough of you Trolling and derailing this thread with your insane babbling and constant repeating of yourself.
> 
> Why would not I be fanatically pro-German see below and I am Austrian see below:
> 
> View attachment 166564
> 
> 
> Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Germans don't even care much for Germans.
Click to expand...


^^^^ They are called Traitors.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe.
> 
> When did the U.S.A kill so much Europeans as Germans?
> 
> When did the U.S.A support sanctions upon states who reject Islamic refugees?
> 
> The truth is Germany is much worse than the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe."*
> 
> Under the Barack Obama Administration it was. We would not have the filthy Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans invading this Continent if it wasn't for Obama dropping the ball on Syria and also fucking up Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not support Merkel, well I supported her until August 2015 when she decide to make her insane decision to let unlimited amounts of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, Hitler?
Click to expand...


^^^^ Been dead since 1945, he's not relevant today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe.
> 
> When did the U.S.A kill so much Europeans as Germans?
> 
> When did the U.S.A support sanctions upon states who reject Islamic refugees?
> 
> The truth is Germany is much worse than the U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe."*
> 
> Under the Barack Obama Administration it was. We would not have the filthy Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans invading this Continent if it wasn't for Obama dropping the ball on Syria and also fucking up Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not support Merkel, well I supported her until August 2015 when she decide to make her insane decision to let unlimited amounts of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Been dead since 1945, he's not relevant today.
Click to expand...


So, you like Hitler?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe."*
> 
> Under the Barack Obama Administration it was. We would not have the filthy Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans invading this Continent if it wasn't for Obama dropping the ball on Syria and also fucking up Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not support Merkel, well I supported her until August 2015 when she decide to make her insane decision to let unlimited amounts of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Been dead since 1945, he's not relevant today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you like Hitler?
Click to expand...


I only discuss situations that are relevant to today, unlike others I do not live in the past if you live in the past you have no future.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not support Merkel, well I supported her until August 2015 when she decide to make her insane decision to let unlimited amounts of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Been dead since 1945, he's not relevant today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you like Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only discuss situations that are relevant to today, unlike others I do not live in the past if you live in the past you have no future.
Click to expand...


What is the future of Germany?
More Muslims than Germans?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe."*
> 
> Under the Barack Obama Administration it was. We would not have the filthy Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans invading this Continent if it wasn't for Obama dropping the ball on Syria and also fucking up Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not support Merkel, well I supported her until August 2015 when she decide to make her insane decision to let unlimited amounts of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Been dead since 1945, he's not relevant today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you like Hitler?
Click to expand...


^^^^ Giving me the opportunity for some Hitler Memes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


>



^^^^


----------



## gtopa1

Linkiloo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.
> 
> It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.
> 
> fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 166056
> View attachment 166057
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep assuming people are masturbating at the death of anyone else? Seems a bit creepy and perverse that you would regularly bring this up.
Click to expand...


lol. I think Lucy may not be quite getting the full nuance of the lingo. Here we call people "wankers" when they're just being stupid. Similar idiom to "salivating" at the potential. The divide is really between liberals(as in US left wing batshit crazies) and conservatives(er, like me). It's one thing to acknowledge History; it's another to push a sense of entitlement because of the suffering of others onto other generations. 

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Iron Dome was first and Israel came later?
> 
> Doubts over Israel's Iron Dome
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on SobieskiSavedEurope  who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that's still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> I even posted twice that he posts on Stormfront and you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd all ignored that. Strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, Roudy the Jewish Israel first guy, really flipped out at me, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.
> 
> Germany's a different story..
Click to expand...


That's because they are Leftist, the Conservative ones being Conservative are able to think logically, the Leftist ones like all Leftists are devoid of logical thinking and also of course are prominent in the Leftist Agenda which is destructive to and is against the whole Western values system eg. you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting the LGBTQ Agenda and the weird Transgender thing, you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting murdering the most innocent as they slumber in the womb, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting the dismantling of the Nuclear Family, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting wanting unlimited amounts of hostile Islamists being airdropped into Western nations.


----------



## Indeependent

gtopa1 said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.
> 
> It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.
> 
> fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 166056
> View attachment 166057
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep assuming people are masturbating at the death of anyone else? Seems a bit creepy and perverse that you would regularly bring this up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. I think Lucy may not be quite getting the full nuance of the lingo. Here we call people "wankers" when they're just being stupid. Similar idiom to "salivating" at the potential. The divide is really between liberals(as in US left wing batshit crazies) and conservatives(er, like me). It's one thing to acknowledge History; it's another to push a sense of entitlement because of the suffering of others onto other generations.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Blight is a Jew hating asshole...simple enough.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.
> 
> It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.
> 
> fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 166056
> View attachment 166057
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep assuming people are masturbating at the death of anyone else? Seems a bit creepy and perverse that you would regularly bring this up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. I think Lucy may not be quite getting the full nuance of the lingo. Here we call people "wankers" when they're just being stupid. Similar idiom to "salivating" at the potential. The divide is really between liberals(as in US left wing batshit crazies) and conservatives(er, like me). It's one thing to acknowledge History; it's another to push a sense of entitlement because of the suffering of others onto other generations.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


You know the English eat faggots, I know this because Mindful posted last week about they eat a food called faggots. Weird English no wonder they lost their Empire lol.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News!
> You ever watch them interview an Israeli?
> I do.
> The BBC hates Israel and Israelis with a passion.
> 
> Plus, you seem to keep forgetting that Israel post-Iron Dome.
> Poor little Jew hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on SobieskiSavedEurope  who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that's still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> I even posted twice that he posts on Stormfront and you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd all ignored that. Strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, Roudy the Jewish Israel first guy, really flipped out at me, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.
> 
> Germany's a different story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they are Leftist, the Conservative ones being Conservative are able to think logically, the Leftist ones like all Leftists are devoid of logical thinking and also of course are prominent in the Leftist Agenda which is destructive to and is against the whole Western values system eg. you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting the LGBTQ Agenda and the weird Transgender thing, you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting murdering the most innocent as they slumber in the womb, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting the dismantling of the Nuclear Family, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting wanting unlimited amounts of hostile Islamists being airdropped into Western nations.
Click to expand...


Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have  sped up  White extinction significantly..... As have Jews in Anthropology like Jared Diamond, or Stephen Jay Gould, or the founder of Liberal Anthropology Franz Boas.

You've claimed a lot of Orthodox Jews are much better.

Perhaps you should research Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel, it's the biggest third-World hell-hole in the U.S.A.

Kiryas Joel, New York - Wikipedia

According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation. More than two-thirds of residents live below the federal poverty line and 40% receive food stamps

The 2000 census also reported that 6.3% of village residents spoke only English at home, one of the lowest such percentages in the United States. 91,5% of residents spoke Yiddish at home, while 2.3% spoke Hebrew.[12] Of the Yiddish-speaking population in 2000, 46% spoke English "not well" or "not at all." Overall, including those who primarily spoke Hebrew and European languages as well as primary Yiddish speakers, 46% of Kiryas Joel residents speak English "not well" or "not at all."[13]

According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation, and the largest percentage of residents who receive food stamps. More than five-eighths of Kiryas Joel residents live below the federal poverty line and more than 40 percent receive food stamps, according to the American Community Survey, a U.S. Census Bureau study of every place in the country with 20,000 residents or more.

The village abides by strict Jewish customs and its welcome sign asks visitors to dress conservatively and to “maintain gender separation in all public areas”.[14]

n the 1990s, the first clinical trials for the hepatitis A vaccine took place in Kiryas Joel, where 70 percent of residents had been affected. This disproportionate rate of hepatitis A infection was due in part to Kiryas Joel's high birth rate and crowded conditions among children, who bathed together in pools and ate from communal food at school. Children who were not infected with hepatitis A were separated into two groups, one receiving the experimental vaccine and the other receiving a placebo injection. Based on this study, the vaccine was declared 100 percent effective. Merck licensed the vaccine in 1995 and it became available in 1996, after which the hepatitis A infection rate fell by 75 percent in the United States.[32]


----------



## gtopa1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Show me where I said all Germans must be eradicated?"*
> 
> View attachment 166559
> 
> ^^^^ See my post # 374 I just screen shot some more of your insane ramblings from the other thread you crapped in, like you are crapping in this thread.
> 
> Post # 374:
> 
> Germany: Hanukkah canceled, relocated in fear of Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Germany exist?
> 
> 100's of millions killed by German actions.
> 
> WW1, WW2, the 30 year War, the Russian Civil War, the Belgian Congo Genocide, all instigated by GERM-Mans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating his mental illness he keeps repeating the same shit over and over and over and over again that he has posted in other threads. I would at this point think Sobieski is a Bot but even Bots have a higher IQ than Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to justify Germany's existence, how come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wasted enough time on you, you are a low IQ moron which is why you are a member of Stormfront the forum full of low IQ morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most on Stormfront are more like you, they are fanatically pro-German, even though they claim to be pro-White, well Germans killed like 100 million Whites, and now are threatening sanctions upon nations who reject Islamic refugees.
> 
> Yeah, being pro-White, and pro-German is a low IQ  moronic position.
Click to expand...

I quite like both Germany AND the US....as well as Austrians, Bulgarians, Italians, French, Greeks, ...er....seen an Atlas lately?  Still not keen on Turks though; that bloody Ottoman legacy. Who said I was perfect?

As for pro-white? I'm pro-everybody!! If by pro-white you mean white supremacy then we are not on the same page. 

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on SobieskiSavedEurope  who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that's still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> I even posted twice that he posts on Stormfront and you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd all ignored that. Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, Roudy the Jewish Israel first guy, really flipped out at me, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.
> 
> Germany's a different story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they are Leftist, the Conservative ones being Conservative are able to think logically, the Leftist ones like all Leftists are devoid of logical thinking and also of course are prominent in the Leftist Agenda which is destructive to and is against the whole Western values system eg. you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting the LGBTQ Agenda and the weird Transgender thing, you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting murdering the most innocent as they slumber in the womb, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting the dismantling of the Nuclear Family, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting wanting unlimited amounts of hostile Islamists being airdropped into Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have  sped up  White extinction significantly..... As have Jews in Anthropology like Jared Diamond, or Stephen Jay Gould, or the founder of Liberal Anthropology Franz Boas.
> 
> You're claimed a lot of Orthodox Jews are much better.
> 
> Perhaps you should research Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel, it's the biggest third-World hell-hole in the U.S.A.
> 
> Kiryas Joel, New York - Wikipedia
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation. More than two-thirds of residents live below the federal poverty line and 40% receive food stamps
> 
> The 2000 census also reported that 6.3% of village residents spoke only English at home, one of the lowest such percentages in the United States. 91,5% of residents spoke Yiddish at home, while 2.3% spoke Hebrew.[12] Of the Yiddish-speaking population in 2000, 46% spoke English "not well" or "not at all." Overall, including those who primarily spoke Hebrew and European languages as well as primary Yiddish speakers, 46% of Kiryas Joel residents speak English "not well" or "not at all."[13]
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation, and the largest percentage of residents who receive food stamps. More than five-eighths of Kiryas Joel residents live below the federal poverty line and more than 40 percent receive food stamps, according to the American Community Survey, a U.S. Census Bureau study of every place in the country with 20,000 residents or more.
> 
> The village abides by strict Jewish customs and its welcome sign asks visitors to dress conservatively and to “maintain gender separation in all public areas”.[14]
> 
> n the 1990s, the first clinical trials for the hepatitis A vaccine took place in Kiryas Joel, where 70 percent of residents had been affected. This disproportionate rate of hepatitis A infection was due in part to Kiryas Joel's high birth rate and crowded conditions among children, who bathed together in pools and ate from communal food at school. Children who were not infected with hepatitis A were separated into two groups, one receiving the experimental vaccine and the other receiving a placebo injection. Based on this study, the vaccine was declared 100 percent effective. Merck licensed the vaccine in 1995 and it became available in 1996, after which the hepatitis A infection rate fell by 75 percent in the United States.[32]
Click to expand...


*"Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel"*

I have never heard of it, but I do not know what it has to do with the Leftist Jews being Leftist supporting the full Leftist Agenda.

Also that Kiryas Joel village is not an example of the majority of Orthodox Jews or they would all be in the same situation as the peoples in that village.


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.
> 
> It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.
> 
> fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 166056
> View attachment 166057
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep assuming people are masturbating at the death of anyone else? Seems a bit creepy and perverse that you would regularly bring this up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. I think Lucy may not be quite getting the full nuance of the lingo. Here we call people "wankers" when they're just being stupid. Similar idiom to "salivating" at the potential. The divide is really between liberals(as in US left wing batshit crazies) and conservatives(er, like me). It's one thing to acknowledge History; it's another to push a sense of entitlement because of the suffering of others onto other generations.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know the English eat faggots, I know this because Mindful posted last week about they eat a food called faggots. Weird English no wonder they lost their Empire lol.
Click to expand...


They also eat "spotted Dick". 

Greg


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, Roudy the Jewish Israel first guy, really flipped out at me, bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.
> 
> Germany's a different story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they are Leftist, the Conservative ones being Conservative are able to think logically, the Leftist ones like all Leftists are devoid of logical thinking and also of course are prominent in the Leftist Agenda which is destructive to and is against the whole Western values system eg. you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting the LGBTQ Agenda and the weird Transgender thing, you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting murdering the most innocent as they slumber in the womb, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting the dismantling of the Nuclear Family, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting wanting unlimited amounts of hostile Islamists being airdropped into Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have  sped up  White extinction significantly..... As have Jews in Anthropology like Jared Diamond, or Stephen Jay Gould, or the founder of Liberal Anthropology Franz Boas.
> 
> You're claimed a lot of Orthodox Jews are much better.
> 
> Perhaps you should research Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel, it's the biggest third-World hell-hole in the U.S.A.
> 
> Kiryas Joel, New York - Wikipedia
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation. More than two-thirds of residents live below the federal poverty line and 40% receive food stamps
> 
> The 2000 census also reported that 6.3% of village residents spoke only English at home, one of the lowest such percentages in the United States. 91,5% of residents spoke Yiddish at home, while 2.3% spoke Hebrew.[12] Of the Yiddish-speaking population in 2000, 46% spoke English "not well" or "not at all." Overall, including those who primarily spoke Hebrew and European languages as well as primary Yiddish speakers, 46% of Kiryas Joel residents speak English "not well" or "not at all."[13]
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation, and the largest percentage of residents who receive food stamps. More than five-eighths of Kiryas Joel residents live below the federal poverty line and more than 40 percent receive food stamps, according to the American Community Survey, a U.S. Census Bureau study of every place in the country with 20,000 residents or more.
> 
> The village abides by strict Jewish customs and its welcome sign asks visitors to dress conservatively and to “maintain gender separation in all public areas”.[14]
> 
> n the 1990s, the first clinical trials for the hepatitis A vaccine took place in Kiryas Joel, where 70 percent of residents had been affected. This disproportionate rate of hepatitis A infection was due in part to Kiryas Joel's high birth rate and crowded conditions among children, who bathed together in pools and ate from communal food at school. Children who were not infected with hepatitis A were separated into two groups, one receiving the experimental vaccine and the other receiving a placebo injection. Based on this study, the vaccine was declared 100 percent effective. Merck licensed the vaccine in 1995 and it became available in 1996, after which the hepatitis A infection rate fell by 75 percent in the United States.[32]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel"*
> 
> I have never heard of it, but I do not know what it has to do with the Leftist Jews being Leftist supporting the full Leftist Agenda.
> 
> Also that Kiryas Joel village is not an example of the majority of Orthodox Jews or they would all be in the same situation as the peoples in that village.
Click to expand...


The biggest poverty neighborhoods in New York are all Jewish, not Black, not Latino, nor Muslim.

Kaser, Kiryas Joel, New Square, the Jewish section of Williamsburg... All poor Ultra-Orthodox Jewish neighborhoods.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Germany exist?
> 
> 100's of millions killed by German actions.
> 
> WW1, WW2, the 30 year War, the Russian Civil War, the Belgian Congo Genocide, all instigated by GERM-Mans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Illustrating his mental illness he keeps repeating the same shit over and over and over and over again that he has posted in other threads. I would at this point think Sobieski is a Bot but even Bots have a higher IQ than Sobieski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to justify Germany's existence, how come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have wasted enough time on you, you are a low IQ moron which is why you are a member of Stormfront the forum full of low IQ morons like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most on Stormfront are more like you, they are fanatically pro-German, even though they claim to be pro-White, well Germans killed like 100 million Whites, and now are threatening sanctions upon nations who reject Islamic refugees.
> 
> Yeah, being pro-White, and pro-German is a low IQ  moronic position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quite like both Germany AND the US....as well as Austrians, Bulgarians, Italians, French, Greeks, ...er....seen an Atlas lately?  Still not keen on Turks though; that bloody Ottoman legacy. Who said I was perfect?
> 
> As for pro-white? I'm pro-everybody!! If by pro-white you mean white supremacy then we are not on the same page.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


*"Still not keen on Turks though"*

Fuck Turkey! Why they are not thrown from NATO already I do not know, they are not the Turkey of Mustafa Kemal Atatürk.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.
> 
> Germany's a different story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they are Leftist, the Conservative ones being Conservative are able to think logically, the Leftist ones like all Leftists are devoid of logical thinking and also of course are prominent in the Leftist Agenda which is destructive to and is against the whole Western values system eg. you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting the LGBTQ Agenda and the weird Transgender thing, you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting murdering the most innocent as they slumber in the womb, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting the dismantling of the Nuclear Family, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting wanting unlimited amounts of hostile Islamists being airdropped into Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have  sped up  White extinction significantly..... As have Jews in Anthropology like Jared Diamond, or Stephen Jay Gould, or the founder of Liberal Anthropology Franz Boas.
> 
> You're claimed a lot of Orthodox Jews are much better.
> 
> Perhaps you should research Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel, it's the biggest third-World hell-hole in the U.S.A.
> 
> Kiryas Joel, New York - Wikipedia
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation. More than two-thirds of residents live below the federal poverty line and 40% receive food stamps
> 
> The 2000 census also reported that 6.3% of village residents spoke only English at home, one of the lowest such percentages in the United States. 91,5% of residents spoke Yiddish at home, while 2.3% spoke Hebrew.[12] Of the Yiddish-speaking population in 2000, 46% spoke English "not well" or "not at all." Overall, including those who primarily spoke Hebrew and European languages as well as primary Yiddish speakers, 46% of Kiryas Joel residents speak English "not well" or "not at all."[13]
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation, and the largest percentage of residents who receive food stamps. More than five-eighths of Kiryas Joel residents live below the federal poverty line and more than 40 percent receive food stamps, according to the American Community Survey, a U.S. Census Bureau study of every place in the country with 20,000 residents or more.
> 
> The village abides by strict Jewish customs and its welcome sign asks visitors to dress conservatively and to “maintain gender separation in all public areas”.[14]
> 
> n the 1990s, the first clinical trials for the hepatitis A vaccine took place in Kiryas Joel, where 70 percent of residents had been affected. This disproportionate rate of hepatitis A infection was due in part to Kiryas Joel's high birth rate and crowded conditions among children, who bathed together in pools and ate from communal food at school. Children who were not infected with hepatitis A were separated into two groups, one receiving the experimental vaccine and the other receiving a placebo injection. Based on this study, the vaccine was declared 100 percent effective. Merck licensed the vaccine in 1995 and it became available in 1996, after which the hepatitis A infection rate fell by 75 percent in the United States.[32]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel"*
> 
> I have never heard of it, but I do not know what it has to do with the Leftist Jews being Leftist supporting the full Leftist Agenda.
> 
> Also that Kiryas Joel village is not an example of the majority of Orthodox Jews or they would all be in the same situation as the peoples in that village.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest poverty neighborhoods in New York are all Jewish, not Black, not Latino, nor Muslim.
> 
> Kaser, Kiryas Joel, New Square, the Jewish section of Williamsburg... All poor Ultra-Orthodox Jewish neighborhoods.
Click to expand...


I know not of those places I cannot comment about them, so Indeependent your opinion please about those places mentioned if you have heard of them.


----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


>


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.
> 
> It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.
> 
> fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 166056
> View attachment 166057
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep assuming people are masturbating at the death of anyone else? Seems a bit creepy and perverse that you would regularly bring this up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. I think Lucy may not be quite getting the full nuance of the lingo. Here we call people "wankers" when they're just being stupid. Similar idiom to "salivating" at the potential. The divide is really between liberals(as in US left wing batshit crazies) and conservatives(er, like me). It's one thing to acknowledge History; it's another to push a sense of entitlement because of the suffering of others onto other generations.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know the English eat faggots, I know this because Mindful posted last week about they eat a food called faggots. Weird English no wonder they lost their Empire lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also eat "spotted Dick".
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


See no wonder they lost their Empire lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Poor little Jew hater."*
> 
> Why are you calling Blei such names? Blei that I can see is referring to Israel he's not bashing Jews. Unlike Sobieski who repeatedly bashes Jews for no apparent reason.
> 
> Why haven't you concentrated on SobieskiSavedEurope  who posts so much anti-Jew crap YET NOT one of you pull him up about it, don't think we have not noticed you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd do NOT pull Sobieski up about his anti-Jew crap. Sobieski must be Jewish because you all give him a pass, he must be a self-hating Jew but even that's still Jewish and you forgive it and ignore it.
> 
> I even posted twice that he posts on Stormfront and you OMG it's THE JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS crowd all ignored that. Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, Roudy the Jewish Israel first guy, really flipped out at me, bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.
> 
> Germany's a different story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they are Leftist, the Conservative ones being Conservative are able to think logically, the Leftist ones like all Leftists are devoid of logical thinking and also of course are prominent in the Leftist Agenda which is destructive to and is against the whole Western values system eg. you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting the LGBTQ Agenda and the weird Transgender thing, you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting murdering the most innocent as they slumber in the womb, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting the dismantling of the Nuclear Family, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting wanting unlimited amounts of hostile Islamists being airdropped into Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have  sped up  White extinction significantly..... As have Jews in Anthropology like Jared Diamond, or Stephen Jay Gould, or the founder of Liberal Anthropology Franz Boas.
> 
> You've claimed a lot of Orthodox Jews are much better.
> 
> Perhaps you should research Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel, it's the biggest third-World hell-hole in the U.S.A.
> 
> Kiryas Joel, New York - Wikipedia
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation. More than two-thirds of residents live below the federal poverty line and 40% receive food stamps
> 
> The 2000 census also reported that 6.3% of village residents spoke only English at home, one of the lowest such percentages in the United States. 91,5% of residents spoke Yiddish at home, while 2.3% spoke Hebrew.[12] Of the Yiddish-speaking population in 2000, 46% spoke English "not well" or "not at all." Overall, including those who primarily spoke Hebrew and European languages as well as primary Yiddish speakers, 46% of Kiryas Joel residents speak English "not well" or "not at all."[13]
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation, and the largest percentage of residents who receive food stamps. More than five-eighths of Kiryas Joel residents live below the federal poverty line and more than 40 percent receive food stamps, according to the American Community Survey, a U.S. Census Bureau study of every place in the country with 20,000 residents or more.
> 
> The village abides by strict Jewish customs and its welcome sign asks visitors to dress conservatively and to “maintain gender separation in all public areas”.[14]
> 
> n the 1990s, the first clinical trials for the hepatitis A vaccine took place in Kiryas Joel, where 70 percent of residents had been affected. This disproportionate rate of hepatitis A infection was due in part to Kiryas Joel's high birth rate and crowded conditions among children, who bathed together in pools and ate from communal food at school. Children who were not infected with hepatitis A were separated into two groups, one receiving the experimental vaccine and the other receiving a placebo injection. Based on this study, the vaccine was declared 100 percent effective. Merck licensed the vaccine in 1995 and it became available in 1996, after which the hepatitis A infection rate fell by 75 percent in the United States.[32]
Click to expand...


*"Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have sped up White extinction significantly"*

Huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.
> 
> Germany's a different story..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they are Leftist, the Conservative ones being Conservative are able to think logically, the Leftist ones like all Leftists are devoid of logical thinking and also of course are prominent in the Leftist Agenda which is destructive to and is against the whole Western values system eg. you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting the LGBTQ Agenda and the weird Transgender thing, you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting murdering the most innocent as they slumber in the womb, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting the dismantling of the Nuclear Family, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting wanting unlimited amounts of hostile Islamists being airdropped into Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have  sped up  White extinction significantly..... As have Jews in Anthropology like Jared Diamond, or Stephen Jay Gould, or the founder of Liberal Anthropology Franz Boas.
> 
> You're claimed a lot of Orthodox Jews are much better.
> 
> Perhaps you should research Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel, it's the biggest third-World hell-hole in the U.S.A.
> 
> Kiryas Joel, New York - Wikipedia
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation. More than two-thirds of residents live below the federal poverty line and 40% receive food stamps
> 
> The 2000 census also reported that 6.3% of village residents spoke only English at home, one of the lowest such percentages in the United States. 91,5% of residents spoke Yiddish at home, while 2.3% spoke Hebrew.[12] Of the Yiddish-speaking population in 2000, 46% spoke English "not well" or "not at all." Overall, including those who primarily spoke Hebrew and European languages as well as primary Yiddish speakers, 46% of Kiryas Joel residents speak English "not well" or "not at all."[13]
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation, and the largest percentage of residents who receive food stamps. More than five-eighths of Kiryas Joel residents live below the federal poverty line and more than 40 percent receive food stamps, according to the American Community Survey, a U.S. Census Bureau study of every place in the country with 20,000 residents or more.
> 
> The village abides by strict Jewish customs and its welcome sign asks visitors to dress conservatively and to “maintain gender separation in all public areas”.[14]
> 
> n the 1990s, the first clinical trials for the hepatitis A vaccine took place in Kiryas Joel, where 70 percent of residents had been affected. This disproportionate rate of hepatitis A infection was due in part to Kiryas Joel's high birth rate and crowded conditions among children, who bathed together in pools and ate from communal food at school. Children who were not infected with hepatitis A were separated into two groups, one receiving the experimental vaccine and the other receiving a placebo injection. Based on this study, the vaccine was declared 100 percent effective. Merck licensed the vaccine in 1995 and it became available in 1996, after which the hepatitis A infection rate fell by 75 percent in the United States.[32]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel"*
> 
> I have never heard of it, but I do not know what it has to do with the Leftist Jews being Leftist supporting the full Leftist Agenda.
> 
> Also that Kiryas Joel village is not an example of the majority of Orthodox Jews or they would all be in the same situation as the peoples in that village.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest poverty neighborhoods in New York are all Jewish, not Black, not Latino, nor Muslim.
> 
> Kaser, Kiryas Joel, New Square, the Jewish section of Williamsburg... All poor Ultra-Orthodox Jewish neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know not of those places I cannot comment about them, so Indeependent your opinion please about those places mentioned if you have heard of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry protests in Berlin next to the Hanukkah celebrations caused panic among Jews in Germany. The Central Council of Jews in Germany warned Jews to not to celebrate outside in the moment. The celebrations in Mülheim at the synagogue site are canceled and relocated to a synagogue in Duisburg.
> "It is unbelievable, that I have to witness that a Jewish gathering cannot take place due to security concerns after 1933 - 45.", Mühlheim´s mayor Scholten (SPD) told Bild. But the SPD is also responsible for the situation, they have indiscriminately imported millions from everywhere, preferably lower-class Muslims.
> 
> Chanukka-Fest in Mülheim wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgesagt - WELT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Who cares only Bedwetters crippled with Political Correctness, if they want this celebration they can privately have it inside where they live themselves.
> 
> It's not the end of the world it's not like THOUSANDS of girls being sexually assaulted in Köln, Hamburg, Dortmund, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart and Bielefeld in New Years Eve 2015/2016.
> 
> fncceo and his ilk probably masturbated at the thought of THOUSANDS of German shikse being violated by Kebabs and Sub Saharan African filth because you know of something that ended 72 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 166056
> View attachment 166057
> 
> New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep assuming people are masturbating at the death of anyone else? Seems a bit creepy and perverse that you would regularly bring this up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. I think Lucy may not be quite getting the full nuance of the lingo. Here we call people "wankers" when they're just being stupid. Similar idiom to "salivating" at the potential. The divide is really between liberals(as in US left wing batshit crazies) and conservatives(er, like me). It's one thing to acknowledge History; it's another to push a sense of entitlement because of the suffering of others onto other generations.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know the English eat faggots, I know this because Mindful posted last week about they eat a food called faggots. Weird English no wonder they lost their Empire lol.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but I like them too. 

I love it when the lefty morons introduce the "You love Hitler" nonsense. I give them this one.






Greg


----------



## gtopa1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Lucy claims the U.S.A is the #1 enemy of Europe."*
> 
> Under the Barack Obama Administration it was. We would not have the filthy Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans invading this Continent if it wasn't for Obama dropping the ball on Syria and also fucking up Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not support Merkel, well I supported her until August 2015 when she decide to make her insane decision to let unlimited amounts of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Been dead since 1945, he's not relevant today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you like Hitler?
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, Roudy the Jewish Israel first guy, really flipped out at me, bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.
> 
> Germany's a different story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they are Leftist, the Conservative ones being Conservative are able to think logically, the Leftist ones like all Leftists are devoid of logical thinking and also of course are prominent in the Leftist Agenda which is destructive to and is against the whole Western values system eg. you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting the LGBTQ Agenda and the weird Transgender thing, you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting murdering the most innocent as they slumber in the womb, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting the dismantling of the Nuclear Family, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting wanting unlimited amounts of hostile Islamists being airdropped into Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have  sped up  White extinction significantly..... As have Jews in Anthropology like Jared Diamond, or Stephen Jay Gould, or the founder of Liberal Anthropology Franz Boas.
> 
> You've claimed a lot of Orthodox Jews are much better.
> 
> Perhaps you should research Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel, it's the biggest third-World hell-hole in the U.S.A.
> 
> Kiryas Joel, New York - Wikipedia
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation. More than two-thirds of residents live below the federal poverty line and 40% receive food stamps
> 
> The 2000 census also reported that 6.3% of village residents spoke only English at home, one of the lowest such percentages in the United States. 91,5% of residents spoke Yiddish at home, while 2.3% spoke Hebrew.[12] Of the Yiddish-speaking population in 2000, 46% spoke English "not well" or "not at all." Overall, including those who primarily spoke Hebrew and European languages as well as primary Yiddish speakers, 46% of Kiryas Joel residents speak English "not well" or "not at all."[13]
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation, and the largest percentage of residents who receive food stamps. More than five-eighths of Kiryas Joel residents live below the federal poverty line and more than 40 percent receive food stamps, according to the American Community Survey, a U.S. Census Bureau study of every place in the country with 20,000 residents or more.
> 
> The village abides by strict Jewish customs and its welcome sign asks visitors to dress conservatively and to “maintain gender separation in all public areas”.[14]
> 
> n the 1990s, the first clinical trials for the hepatitis A vaccine took place in Kiryas Joel, where 70 percent of residents had been affected. This disproportionate rate of hepatitis A infection was due in part to Kiryas Joel's high birth rate and crowded conditions among children, who bathed together in pools and ate from communal food at school. Children who were not infected with hepatitis A were separated into two groups, one receiving the experimental vaccine and the other receiving a placebo injection. Based on this study, the vaccine was declared 100 percent effective. Merck licensed the vaccine in 1995 and it became available in 1996, after which the hepatitis A infection rate fell by 75 percent in the United States.[32]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have sped up White extinction significantly"*
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times proved Hollywood is run by Jews

... It's about as easy to prove the same about the media in the U.S.A... Heck CNN is so Jewish it's owner Aviv Nevo is an Israeli Jew, NBC was founded by Jewish Sarnoff, and CBS  Jewish Paley, and ABC is run by Disney by Jew Bob Iger.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gtopa1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Germ Merkel do about the Islamic refugee crisis, except support it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not support Merkel, well I supported her until August 2015 when she decide to make her insane decision to let unlimited amounts of Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Been dead since 1945, he's not relevant today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you like Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Greg you won that cricket thing against the English, I hear this on the BBC World Service.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Roudy is okay, he hates the 7th Century Death Cult as much as me, we have been in alot of threads together in Current Events and we get along. You see emotionally mature people realise that we have a common enemy and thats Islamism, you being not emotionally mature just want to Troll and argue with people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are a much bigger problem in the U.S.A, and Poland than Muslims.
> 
> Germany's a different story..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because they are Leftist, the Conservative ones being Conservative are able to think logically, the Leftist ones like all Leftists are devoid of logical thinking and also of course are prominent in the Leftist Agenda which is destructive to and is against the whole Western values system eg. you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting the LGBTQ Agenda and the weird Transgender thing, you won't get any Conservative Jews supporting murdering the most innocent as they slumber in the womb, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting the dismantling of the Nuclear Family, you won't get many Conservative Jews supporting wanting unlimited amounts of hostile Islamists being airdropped into Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have  sped up  White extinction significantly..... As have Jews in Anthropology like Jared Diamond, or Stephen Jay Gould, or the founder of Liberal Anthropology Franz Boas.
> 
> You've claimed a lot of Orthodox Jews are much better.
> 
> Perhaps you should research Jewish Orthodox Village Kiryas Joel, it's the biggest third-World hell-hole in the U.S.A.
> 
> Kiryas Joel, New York - Wikipedia
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation. More than two-thirds of residents live below the federal poverty line and 40% receive food stamps
> 
> The 2000 census also reported that 6.3% of village residents spoke only English at home, one of the lowest such percentages in the United States. 91,5% of residents spoke Yiddish at home, while 2.3% spoke Hebrew.[12] Of the Yiddish-speaking population in 2000, 46% spoke English "not well" or "not at all." Overall, including those who primarily spoke Hebrew and European languages as well as primary Yiddish speakers, 46% of Kiryas Joel residents speak English "not well" or "not at all."[13]
> 
> According to 2008 census figures, the village has the highest poverty rate in the nation, and the largest percentage of residents who receive food stamps. More than five-eighths of Kiryas Joel residents live below the federal poverty line and more than 40 percent receive food stamps, according to the American Community Survey, a U.S. Census Bureau study of every place in the country with 20,000 residents or more.
> 
> The village abides by strict Jewish customs and its welcome sign asks visitors to dress conservatively and to “maintain gender separation in all public areas”.[14]
> 
> n the 1990s, the first clinical trials for the hepatitis A vaccine took place in Kiryas Joel, where 70 percent of residents had been affected. This disproportionate rate of hepatitis A infection was due in part to Kiryas Joel's high birth rate and crowded conditions among children, who bathed together in pools and ate from communal food at school. Children who were not infected with hepatitis A were separated into two groups, one receiving the experimental vaccine and the other receiving a placebo injection. Based on this study, the vaccine was declared 100 percent effective. Merck licensed the vaccine in 1995 and it became available in 1996, after which the hepatitis A infection rate fell by 75 percent in the United States.[32]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have sped up White extinction significantly"*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times proved Hollywood is run by Jews
> 
> ... It's about as easy to prove the same about the media in the U.S.A... Heck CNN is so Jewish it's owner Aviv Nevo is an Israeli Jew, NBC was founded by Jewish Sarnoff, and CBS  Jewish Paley, and ABC is run by Disney by Jew Bob Iger.
Click to expand...


Okay but how is that related to your comment:

*"Jewish dominated Hollywood, media, and Jewish Florida Liberal voting blocs have sped up White extinction significantly"*


----------



## frigidweirdo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're comparing Austria with Ireland, I don't see the connection. Ireland is racist and nationalistic?
> 
> Northern Ireland has its problems, but the southern Ireland?
> 
> As for the voted pre-WW2, er.... what's that got to do with anything. A lot of people died, a lot of people were misplaced and a lot of people got out of there before the wall went up, so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland's has a lot of anti-Racists, just like the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> I think it's more genetic differences in East vs West in Europe.
> 
> Even though Irish aren't guilty of imperialism, they're no more racist than the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> Although, Austria on the cusp of Eastern, and Southern Europe is more racist than other Western Europeans, just like other Eastern, and Southern Europeans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Ireland is the same as everywhere else. Great. And?
> 
> Racism isn't necessarily inherent within a people. The Austrians are mostly Germanic, like the Germans, and the West Germans are different to the East Germans, and it's not about genetics. It's about how things have been dealt with in their past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austrians don't come out as Germanic's in their DNA,
> 
> Genetic PCA plots make them out as Czech-Italian mixes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And do all Germans come out as being German in their DNA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the Dutch are more German than the Bavarians, even the English are more Germanic than the Bavarians. So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best genetic studies are autosomal genetic studies with PCA plots.
Click to expand...


Okay, and?


----------

